# Germany shaken after group of 1,000 men accused of assaulting, robbing, groping 90 women and raping 1 during New Year celebration



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

The floodgates were open by us (Europe) to the fucking refugees, now we pay the price... It´s a sad sad world we live in. And by the way feel free to call me a racist all you want, but if we hadn´t taken in these fuckers, chances are this would not have happened.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

A chick I talk to a lot from Germany says these lasses were in an area that's known for scumbags (mostly drug dealers).


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is one those situations where I have no clue what to do about it

Every solution seems to either boil down to "Ignore it" or "openly discriminate"


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Germany shouldn't take any more. They've taken way more than their fair share. The whole situation is so fucked up. :frown2:


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

But I thought they were all engineers, doctors and architects.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Dat cultural enrichment :moyes1


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tiago said:


> The floodgates were open by us (Europe) to the fucking refugees, now we pay the price... It´s a sad sad world we live in. And by the way feel free to call me a racist all you want, but if we hadn´t taken in these fuckers, chances are this would not have happened.


Yes because only refugees or people of color resort to that sort of abhorrent behavior unk2


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Germany :dino


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Nothing will change with most people in this forum. A lot of you people want to jump to conclusions that this has nothing to do with the location or the time or the people, immigration has it's positives & negatives but of course you'll want to focus on the negatives because the positives mean fuck all to you.

Nah, you're right, immigration is horrible. Rape statistics are low in these people's lands but when they come to Europe they cannot control themselves because obviously western women are so damn hot and how middle eastern women are ugly, yeah that has to be it.

Also stop white genocide, and deport all the traitors. This is Sparta.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Blackbeard said:


> Yes because only refugees or people of color resort to that sort of abhorrent behavior unk2





> Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers told a news conference officers described the men as from "the Arab or North African region" and mostly between 18- and 35-years-old.


And yet the article clearly states that they´re Arab unk2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tiago said:


> And yet the article clearly states that they´re Arab unk2


I am sorry, I forgot that deviants only originate from Arabia unk2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Blackbeard said:


> I am sorry, I forgot that deviants only originate from Arabia unk2


No problem we all make mistakes /sarcasm


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Well that's what happens when you bring in tons of young men from countries that have completely different value systems and morals when it comes to women. Also they probably out number their own women refugees. So now these young men are stuck horny, and single with no potential mates.

Stupid ignorant liberals are reaping what they sow. Thinking the world can be a multicutural pot of rainbows where all get along. Sorry some people, cultures and religions are not compatible with others.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Give 2016's New Year in Germany a memorial day too. Never forget how these savages from these savage nations hurt us. We can't let these monkeys keep raping our women, our jobs, our culture. Europe must rise.






Remember us.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Well that's what happens when *you bring in tons of young men from countries that have completely different value systems and morals when it comes to women.* Also they probably out number their own women refugees. So now these young men are stuck horny, and single with no potential mates.


I heard rape is a norm there actually. (but lying statistics that I'm sure aren't factual suggest that rape crimes are very low in North African & middle eastern countries, obviously those statistics are wrong because 9/11 happened)

Damn sand people.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> Nothing will change with most people in this forum. A lot of you people want to jump to conclusions that this has nothing to do with the location or the time or the people, *immigration has it's positives & negatives but of course you'll want to focus on the negatives because the positives mean fuck all to you.*
> 
> Nah, you're right, immigration is horrible. Rape statistics are low in these people's lands but when they come to Europe they cannot control themselves because obviously western women are so damn hot and how middle eastern women are ugly, yeah that has to be it.
> 
> Also stop white genocide, and deport all the traitors. This is Sparta.


I fail to see the positives, to be honest. This just seems like an unnecessary burden on already struggling economies. 

Not to mention that it gives rise to far-right movements which now have suddenly become political players after having spent the past few peaceful decades in hiding.

A legit Nazi would prefer to see the situation escalate because then he can eventually consolidate power through little effort.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I fail to see the positives, to be honest.


Cringe worthy statement.

Not really surprised you of all people is saying it though.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Gandhi said:


> immigration has it's positives & negatives but of course you'll want to focus on the negatives because the positives mean fuck all to you.


This has nothing to do with immigration. Germany has been allowing immigrants in for years. Taking in huge numbers of refugees at once without allowing them time to integrate is a bad idea. 



Gandhi said:


> Nothing will change with most people in this forum. A lot of you people want to jump to conclusions that this has nothing to do with the location or the time or the people


I don't see what the location, time or people has got to do with this. Germany has a huge Muslim population and there's never been anything like this happen until now.



Gandhi said:


> Nah, you're right, immigration is horrible. Rape statistics are low in these people's lands but when they come to Europe they cannot control themselves because obviously western women are so damn hot and how middle eastern women are ugly, yeah that has to be it.


Again this has nothing to do with immigration. If the refugees tried this in their home country they'd be killed.



Gandhi said:


> Give 2016's New Year in Germany a memorial day too. Never forget how these savages from these savage nations hurt us. We can't let these monkeys keep raping our women, our jobs, our culture. Europe must rise.
> 
> Remember us.
> 
> ...


So do you think this happened? Was it made up? If Egypt took them in and this happened, what would your reaction be?

I doubt the German women care whether their attackers were arab or not.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

the invaders readily admit they are not refugees but invasion force and will rape/kill/etc.

that native population only chance is to have multiple wives and have more children to outnumber the ones they will have.


This is specifically Germany, but they threaten all countries 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5yfu9FzD_o






They ADMIT to raping
and murder 

"we aren't refugees, we are an invasion force" 
and how they are using "political correctness" and "refugee" status to get in.

Their own "preachers" ordering them to breed with them, destroy them and bring the caliphate.

Watch this video, you'll see the truth media wont show you


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Dazzler said:


> This has nothing to do with immigration. Germany has been allowing immigrants in for years. Taking in huge numbers of refugees at once without allowing them time to integrate is a bad idea.


It doesn't, a lot of people think it does though hence my post.



The Dazzler said:


> I don't see what the location, time or people has got to do with this. Germany has a huge Muslim population and there's never been anything like this happen until now.


Did it ever occur to you that this happened somewhere where these women should have thought twice before actually going there? I'm not blaming the women, hell they might have not even known, and I have no actual sources but I know a German and she says the area this happened in is known for shitheads who happen to mostly be drug dealers. Whether she's right or not isn't what I mostly care about, my point is that location and time matters.



The Dazzler said:


> Again this has nothing to do with immigration. If the refugees tried this in their home country they'd be killed.


Not all muslim countries are Saudi Arabia and not all countries in the here kill rapists.



The Dazzler said:


> So do you think this happened? Was it made up? If Egypt took them in and this happened, what would your reaction be?
> 
> I doubt the German women care whether their attackers were arab or not.


I don't know, maybe, but I never posted a thing implying it was made up and mostly think it's real. Egypt already takes in A LOT of refugees from Syria (more than Germany) and nothing happens here. My reaction would be disgust, but it wouldn't be disgust based around immigration of _"durrr dey are differentzzz!"_ like most reactions are. The German women didn't care whether their attackers were Arab or not, your generic _"make Europe great again"_ lads & lasses will.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

well done angela


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I fail to see the positives, to be honest.


This is the problem with the world we live in right now.

It's all either "freedom for the people, acceptance for all" or it's "money is more important than human lives".

Sadly you can't have both and apparently you can't have either, whether it be because it simply doesn't work, or because citizens just won't accept it. Either way, western societies are essentially split 50/50 in these situations and it's disappointing.

I wish it were as simple as letting people in with no issues.

I don't really believe a "mob of 1,000 men" gets to go around assaulting or harassing people, regardless of how they do it, get away with it for the time being and having no calls of suspicion to police about them. It seems very weird. And given Germany's situation with refugees and people in the country who oppose it, I wouldn't be surprised if some of the information in this was... fabricated, or just exaggerated. And all of those supposed 1,000 people being immigrants? It's folly. Not to mention, it's completely within the mindset of extremist right-wing crazies to commit some crimes and blame it on immigrants. 

Liberals are crazy for being so optimistic and thinking nothing wrong can come of anything they believe, but right-wingers are almost infinitely worse with their blanket racism, inability to form coherent arguments and spouting of meme buzzwords like "libtards" as well as their complete apathy to anyone who doesn't agree with their entire ideology.

Why can't people just be fucking centrist? :rock5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Everyone in the world needs to be strapped. If anyone comes in your personal space, you warn them that you are armed and ready to fire.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> Cringe worthy statement.
> 
> Not really surprised you of all people is saying it though.


You can always try to convince me by providing a list of the positive effects.

As a man who has read some history, I have not come across many cases where uncontrolled immigration was a positive. 

Accepting refugees is mostly done to bear the burden of responsibility for an international crisis, not for economical benefits. 

There's a reason why the European Union, Germany and Sweden in particular, wishes to have a policy where all of the countries involved are required to take in a quote of immigrants. Few countries with a strict immigration policy are willing to accept this policy, leaving the burden on the countries with the most lax immigration policies and attractive social benefits. Sweden and Germany have already taken steps towards stricter immigration policies though.

Obviously, there's nobody around who thinks that the refugee crisis has had a positive impact, which is why it has been labelled a crisis. The only question is how to survive through the crisis with as little human suffering as possible, without sacrificing the stability of European politics, causing even greater suffering long-term.

We all know what's going to happen if the far-right are allowed to use immigration as their way into unlimited power.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Everyone in the world needs to be strapped. If anyone comes in your personal space, you warn them that you are armed and ready to fire.


That's a bit extreme but it'd at least stop random people from ringing my doorbell and I can be alone in peace :hogan


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

☆Shala☆;55769817 said:


> That's a bit extreme but it'd at least stop random people from ringing my doorbell and I can be alone in peace :hogan


It's not extreme. It is logical. It restores the balance of power between prey and predator. Everyone needs to be strapped. Teachers, nurses, strippers, everyone!


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

This is new that really saddens me. Those wives, daughters and mothers shouldn't be assaulted in their own country or anywhere else. 
It's sad that 'immigration' has become a _negative_ word. Of course the refugee crisis didn't do anyone good but wouldn't you run? 
We (,at least I,) can't imagine what those people went through and we don't even know what happens behind the scenes.

I do believe though that when you move to another country (depending on the reason/situation) you should respect the culture and natives. 
I embrace every human being, no matter what your religion is or what country you come from. If you act like the people did in the article though, you should be deported though.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Leon Knuckles said:


> It's not extreme. It is logical. It restores the balance of power between prey and predator. Everyone needs to be strapped. Teachers, nurses, strippers, everyone!


What if I'm paranoid and decide to shoot you before you shoot me because I (in my paranoid state) suspects you being a predator?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> You can always try to convince me by providing a list of the positive effects.


I'm quite sure your knowledge on history is towards your biased views tbh.

- More people are as they say _"westernized"_ learning wisdom from the west, many muslims leave islam when they go live in the west and many learn moral qualities the west teaches that eastern countries barely teach

- More people from the west learn wisdom from eastern countries, from family values or other ethical qualities that westerners learn that the east teaches that western countries barely teach

- More people (like me) can embrace online dating and kill the online aspect of dating and just leave with whoever they wished to live with in the country they migrated to

- More godless people (like me) get to leave their muslim majority nations and actually just be themselves in nations that are 100% fine with most things they'd say about islam or any form of belief

- More races together means more mixed people reproducing which is genetically better for everyone who gives a shit about the concept of better reproduction for humanity

- More people mixing together will destroy the idea of a national identity being based around skin color, this is why you'll see black Frenchmen say they're proudly French or whatever

- More people will stop giving a shit about skin color in general, and realize that humans are just human. Humans understand each other more when they go through issues with one another more

- More food choices or products from other countries when cultures mix and supply & demand will help especially with how the internet has made people want more products from other parts of the world, not a very huge positive (subjectively) but it's pretty big for a lot of people

There are more but you get the point, that being said I'm very aware that there are negatives but that doesn't change the positives exist and that they're right there infront of you.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> This is the problem with the world we live in right now.
> 
> It's all either "freedom for the people, acceptance for all" or it's "money is more important than human lives".
> 
> ...


Simple people require simple answers for complex problems. The extremists also wish to make it seem like there are only two options, in an effort to divide people into two camps, allies or enemies, never having to discuss the issue like civilized human beings.

As a fellow centrist who prefers compromises and consensus politics to the modern narrative of kicking, yelling and screaming like a bunch of new-born babies, I'm very open to any solutions that people have come up with, provided that they can back them up with evidence. The only thing I care about is a practical answer that takes every scenario into account and does not rule out anybody's concerns. One has to be assertive though, instead of sitting on the sidelines like the majority of our politicians as this crisis has been on-going, allowing the extremists to take the initiative.

I view uncontrolled immigration as having a negative impact in the current political climate. The refugees are unfortunately used as an unwitting political device by those who wish to divide the people and gain people's support for all the wrong reasons (fear, suspicion, hatred). 

Immigrants are always under scrutiny, especially when they have come from war zones, and every single incident will be blown over the top in proportion as an excuse for authoritarian people to gain more power and support.

Strict, yet humane and reasonable immigration policies, would silence the voice of the far-right until they can find another way to play into people's fears, the same way that some "leftists" are appealing to people's compassion in order to gain authoritarian power.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> As a man who has read some history, I have not come across many cases where uncontrolled immigration was a positive.


Well the history of the USA were original migrants are welcome because "reasons" but people of the south are "rapers and murders" is a big example of this. In fact USA needed migrants to poblate the high levels of territory they covered.
The only reason USA begun to see migration on a bad light was becuase once the economy was stablished it was impossible to keep letting migrants in.

Another one?

You like history? keep a look at how the national states were reactivated econmically on Europe again after feudalism



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Accepting refugees is mostly done to bear the burden of responsibility for an international crisis, not for economical benefits.


And economical benefits are not the be all end all. There is a lot more than economics in an HUMANITARIAN crisis




ErickRowan_Fan said:


> There's a reason why the European Union, Germany and Sweden in particular, wishes to have a policy where all of the countries involved are required to take in a quote of immigrants. Few countries with a strict immigration policy are willing to accept this policy, leaving the burden on the countries with the most lax immigration policies and attractive social benefits. Sweden and Germany have already taken steps towards stricter immigration policies though.


To restrict the high volumes of refugees, not because migration in itself was saw in a bad light. If you stablish minimum quotas of migrants there is a better option to keep the lax immigration policies because oher countries are obligued to accept refugees aswell.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Obviously, there's nobody around who thinks that the refugee crisis has had a positive impact, which is why it has been labelled a crisis. The only question is how to survive through the crisis with as little human suffering as possible, without sacrificing the stability of European politics, causing even greater suffering long-term.


Yeah and i can assure you that keep puttin refugees on a sinister light, when there is good and bad aspects of migration like in any other police, is a recipe to acchive those goals




ErickRowan_Fan said:


> We all know what's going to happen if the far-right are allowed to use immigration as their way into unlimited power.



Sorry but this is a circular argument: " my position is that immigration is bad and is an adventage to far-right politics, so the only way to resolve this is to limit migration, which is a right politic but less far-right than far.-right"

Is like sayin: I don't think communism is a solution, so the only way to avoid it is to regulate almost communist laws so communists can't take adventage of the enviroment


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Animals are gonna BE animals be they refugees or natural born citz, either way there's only ONE way to deal with animals who can't control themselves.......


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> This is the problem with the world we live in right now.
> 
> It's all either "freedom for the people, acceptance for all" or it's "money is more important than human lives".
> 
> ...


Why is it Western countries problem to begin with?

And liberals are the biggest fucking hypocrites of all. 

"oh those evil right wingers won't save the refugees!!"

Meanwhile shopping and sucking down products that only exist or are so cheap because half the world is in slavery. But since its not on the news they dont give a shit. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> I don't really believe a "mob of 1,000 men" gets to go around assaulting or harassing people, regardless of how they do it, get away with it for the time being and having no calls of suspicion to police about them. It seems very weird. And given Germany's situation with refugees and people in the country who oppose it, I wouldn't be surprised if some of the information in this was... *fabricated, or just exaggerated.*


By the victims, police or media? The police say about 1,000 men split into gangs. There are witnesses to the attacks. Merkel is for more refugees.



KILL V. Oxi said:


> And all of those supposed 1,000 people being immigrants?


Well if they're German born it's more reason to worry. :frown2:



KILL V. Oxi said:


> Not to mention, it's completely within the mindset of extremist right-wing crazies to commit some crimes and blame it on immigrants.


So they're neo-Nazis in blackface? :laugh:


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

On a sort of related note, as temperatures in Germany reach -10°C / 14 °F and with not enough housing for the refugees, new problems arise.

One refugee is cited in the article saying “I rather endure Daesch instead of the biting cold here” he wishes to return as him and his family has been staying in Berlin for the past three months and has often been staying outdoors. 

http://www.bz-berlin.de/berlin/mitt...en-lieber-zurueck-als-in-der-kaelte-zu-warten


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Gandhi said:


> Not all muslim countries are Saudi Arabia and not all countries in the here kill rapists.


Good to know, though I can't say I'm glad.



Gandhi said:


> I don't know, maybe, but I never posted a thing implying it was made up and mostly think it's real. Egypt already takes in A LOT of refugees from Syria (more than Germany) and nothing happens here.


It's no excuse, but it says most were drunk. I don't know how available alcohol is in Egypt. Maybe that is a factor.

It's a shame as there's a lot of Muslims in Germany who are integrated. This could cause problems between them and Germans.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Keep bringing the enemy into your countries and this will keep happening.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Dazzler said:


> It's no excuse, but it says most were drunk. I don't know how available alcohol is in Egypt. Maybe that is a factor.
> 
> It's a shame as there's a lot of Muslims in Germany who are integrated. This could cause problems between them and Germans.


Alcohol is in the norm when it comes to Egyptian culture, most muslim countries that aren't originally Arab (all countries that aren't Arabian Gulf countries that speak Arabic) allow pork & alcohol and many Egyptians (mostly youth) get drunk every now and then.

What happened is a disaster and of course I am saddened 2016 started like this for Germany, but talking as if immigration is this great wholly evil or unwise act is unwise in itself.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

The Dazzler said:


> Good to know, though I can't say I'm glad.
> 
> 
> It's no excuse, but it says most were drunk. I don't know how available alcohol is in Egypt. Maybe that is a factor.
> ...


The same shit happens in Egypt. Don't listen to him.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> I'm quite sure your knowledge on history is towards your biased views tbh.


Well, I suppose everybody's knowledge is towards their views, that's how people come up with their views. If they were against my views, why would I have come up with my views? 



> - More people are as they say _"westernized"_ learning wisdom from the west, many muslims leave islam when they go live in the west and many learn moral qualities the west teaches that eastern countries barely teach


Believe me, I'm a heavy proponent of integration politics. Unfortunately, the current narrative favours segregation, leaving the immigrants to their own devices, never integrating them into the society that they have become a part of. This is the source of the majority of problems going on nowadays.



> - More people from the west learn wisdom from eastern countries, from family values or other ethical qualities that westerners learn that the east teaches that western countries barely teach


People from the West are free to travel into the East though. I don't see the need to literally bring the East into the West, because then there would be no difference. I don't wish for people to lose their unique culture and civilization, because it would eventually make this world a very boring place to live. I believe in taking positive influences from other cultures but I'm not a big fan of a Brave New World, a large grey mass where every civilization behaves largely the same.



> - More godless people (like me) get to leave their muslim majority nations and actually just be themselves in nations that are 100% fine with anything they'd say about islam or any form of belief


I believe any person who feels pressured to leave their country due to religious differences, has the right to immigrate. We have to admit though that a very small number of people are immigrating due to being atheists though.



> - More races together means more mixed people reproducing which is genetically better for everyone who gives a shit about the concept of better reproduction for humanity


There's already enough genetical differences in the West to prevent any negative effects to reproduction. If anything, we should all reproduce less.



> - More people mixing together will destroy the idea of a national identity being based around skin color, this is why you'll see black Frenchman say they're proudly French or whatever


Europe already fought such an ideology blood & guts and destroyed it. Not really an issue nowadays, unless we lend it credibility by turning a blind eye to people's concerns.



> There are more but you get the point, that being said I'm very aware that there are negatives but that doesn't change the positives exist and that they're right there infront of you.


These are all very long-term conclusions, some of which will eventually be realized through the effect of globalization. The problem is that we can screw up all the good progress with short-term thinking. If you try to force-feed people something that they are not really comfortable with, there will be an unwanted reaction.

We will see the effects of this unwanted reaction if we ignore the current welfare of citizens because of hastily wishing to accomplish some long-term goals that we may have to wait for centuries into the future.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/lara-logan-breaks-silence-on-cairo-assault/


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> The same shit happens in Egypt. Don't listen to him.


Actually he shouldn't listen to you because you post links to shit that happens during a country's major crisis where there is no control in the country and all the scumbags come out of hiding.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/lara-logan-breaks-silence-on-cairo-assault/


Weak sauce.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

asdf0501 said:


> Well the history of the USA were original migrants are welcome because "reasons" but people of the south are "rapers and murders" is a big example of this. In fact USA needed migrants to poblate the high levels of territory they covered.
> The only reason USA begun to see migration on a bad light was becuase once the economy was stablished it was impossible to keep letting migrants in.
> 
> Another one?
> ...


Key word being uncontrolled. The United States or Europe of the past has never had an open-border policy, until recent times. It's a naive policy that doesn't work, and it has been badly exposed by the recent crisis.



> And economical benefits are not the be all end all. There is a lot more than economics in an HUMANITARIAN crisis


Sometimes ignorance towards economical crisis can lead to a greater humanitarian crisis. See Germans in the 1930's.

Also, if Europe goes to shit economically and becomes politically unstable, there will be no safe haven for the refugees in the future. There is no use of a rescue boat that sinks because it has too many people in it.



> To restrict the high volumes of refugees, not because migration in itself was saw in a bad light. If you stablish minimum quotas of migrants there is a better option to keep the lax immigration policies because oher countries are obligued to accept refugees aswell.


Restricting high volumes of refugees is essentially admission that migration is seen in a bad light. The common narrative of European politics talks about everybody bearing their share of the "burden".



> Yeah and i can assure you that keep puttin refugees on a sinister light, when there is good and bad aspects of migration like in any other police, is a recipe to acchive those goals


I'm not putting the refugees in a sinister light. What they are going through is sinister. They are escaping from a war zone, trying to cross an ocean with the help of smugglers, struggling to cross borders in economically unstable countries such as Greece and Hungary where they feel unwelcomed, only to realize that there is no greener grass waiting for them despite the promise of a better future. Over 50% of the people that came into my country want back home, because they realized that this is a shitty place to live in.

This is not a positive situation and it is not under control.



> Sorry but this is a circular argument: " my position is that immigration is bad and is an adventage to far-right politics, so the only way to resolve this is to limit migration, which is a right politic but less far-right than far.-right"
> 
> Is like sayin: I don't think communism is a solution, so the only way to avoid it is to regulate almost communist laws so communists can't take adventage of the enviroment


It's not a circular argument. It's about coming up with a practical, assertive solution to an on-going problem, to offer people a solution based on reason rather than emotion. 

What you're trying to do is make it a simple contest between two opposing views, to make it seem like there only two options. What I'm proposing has nothing to do with what the far-right is proposing. They do not take the humanitarian aspect into account, and would rather see the borders closed entirely, forever.

Being strict, doing extensive background checks and limiting the maximum number of people accepted, to me, seems only reasonable and would address people's concerns enough so that they wouldn't have to rely on far-right parties in order to have their voice heard.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Simple people require simple answers for complex problems. The extremists also wish to make it seem like there are only two options, in an effort to divide people into two camps, allies or enemies, never having to discuss the issue like civilized human beings.
> 
> As a fellow centrist who prefers compromises and consensus politics to the modern narrative of kicking, yelling and screaming like a bunch of new-born babies, I'm very open to any solutions that people have come up with, provided that they can back them up with evidence. The only thing I care about is a practical answer that takes every scenario into account and does not rule out anybody's concerns. One has to be assertive though, instead of sitting on the sidelines like the majority of our politicians as this crisis has been on-going, allowing the extremists to take the initiative.
> 
> ...


Honestly I think one of the largest issues with immigration is that these people are very desperate to leave their countries, yet when they do they're treated relatively well. If they are willing to leave their country, friends, family, basically their entire lives, to get away from such a place, you'd assume they'd be willing to work hard to get what they need, which is a better life.

When they enter countries willing to take them, they should be desperate enough to put in very hard work. Lots of hard working labour unless they have careers that can be useful to the country. But they enter, get housing given to them and money out the wazoo. It's a blanket issue, and I think the way government treats immigrants is infinitely more problematic (oh no a buzzword :side: I've been using it longer) than the immigrants themselves.

But like you said, simple people, simple answers. It's just the immigrants fault. :lol


It really is interesting though. Immigrants really are used as devices for virtually every aspect of politics. Human rights, economy, etc. Everything is affected by immigration, no matter how much or how little, but is always made out to be affected deeply.

I do consider myself a centrist but I will always be left-leaning for human rights. I find it abhorrent that people who don't even understand economics (I don't claim to, btw) but constantly argue out of "fear of their country" being in debt, or their TAX DOLLARS being used on immigrants, do exactly that. Worry more about a couple hundred dollars when the government is likely throwing millions away on unimportant expenses? I can't understand.

I wonder how much France's retaliation to the Paris attacks cost, for example.


Here in Aus the anti-immigration rally has always been pretty large but not quite the level it needs to be to worry about. These people are genuinely the bottom of the barrel in politics IMO. The irony is that our detention centres have been proven to be rife with physical, verbal and even sexual assaults, forced 'prostitution', even. They don't care though. Their arguments are entirely inhumane. Also sorry for the rambling.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Why is it Western countries problem to begin with?
> 
> And liberals are the biggest fucking hypocrites of all.
> 
> ...


Well we can get into the huge arguments about how the US basically created ISIS, enabling a ragtag group to help them in their war and leaving their weaponry in the Middle East, but honestly I don't know all that much about it.

Without considering that I suppose I can't argue that it's a 'western world' problem. I guess it isn't. It's a world problem though.

An interesting last point btw. But I'd rather see people compassionate and hypocritical than apathetic, angry, conspiracy theorists. The far both sides are awful, no doubt. But at least one is awful for being too caring whereas the other is awful for being too aggressively uncaring.




The Dazzler said:


> By the victims, police or media? The police say about 1,000 men split into gangs. There are witnesses to the attacks. Merkel is for more refugees.


Right, doesn't the way they've worded this kind of worry anyone? It's a whole bunch of people in a whole bunch of groups committing a whole bunch of crimes. But they're all connected, no doubt about it. All 1,000 people committing awful crimes on New Years are grouped together because victims/witnesses claim they were "Arab or North African"?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Well, I suppose everybody's knowledge is towards their views, that's how people come up with their views. If they were against my views, why would I have come up with my views?


Many of my views aren't based around things I wanted to believe to begin with, you might enjoy being close minded but I don't.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Believe me, I'm a heavy proponent of integration politics. Unfortunately, the current narrative favours segregation, leaving the immigrants to their own devices, never integrating them into the society that they have become a part of. This is the source of the majority of problems going on nowadays.


The current narrative favors new ways to deal with integration, not segregation. You want to be lazy.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> People from the West are free to travel into the East though. I don't see the need to literally bring the East into the West, because then there would be no difference. I don't wish for people to lose their unique culture and civilization, because it would eventually make this world a very boring place to live. I believe in taking positive influences from other cultures but I'm not a big fan of a Brave New World.


This is one of the most cringe worthy posts I've read on this forum, and that says a lot for WF.

Many don't want to travel to the East and would prefer it to come to them, and many in the East would prefer it if the West came to them. Many prefer if we all just kept connecting to kill national identities. There is no difference, valuing the concept of us being different through national identities is juvenile. I want to be a part of the uniqueness of _"other cultures"_ and others want to be a part of _"my culture"_ so we could eventually all just say this is _"our culture"_ or better yet just say we both follow good aspects of different cultures and shun negatives aspects of both cultures. 

I want to see the entire planet become to an extent one big country, and if you don't like it I say _tough shit_.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> There's already enough genetical differences in the West to prevent any negative effects to reproduction. If anything, we should all reproduce less.


The biggest reason Germany kept getting so many people is because Germans reproduce like pandas alone, more diversity in reproduction isn't going to hurt anybody and you not caring is more proof you just want to convince yourself immigration is yucky.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Europe already fought such an ideology blood & guts and destroyed it. Not really an issue nowadays, unless we lend it credibility by turning a blind eye to people's concerns.


That's not true for a lot of Europeans, not most, but a lot.

The people I'm talking about hide more and more, and only a few of them actually come out with their asinine _"you're black but claim to be an Englishman?"_ statements. My time online has taught me that xenophobia is a major thing in Europe but is held back by the majority of Europeans in power.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> These are all very long-term conclusions, some of which will eventually be realized through the effect of globalization. The problem is that we can screw up all the good progress with short-term thinking. If you try to force-feed people something that they are not really comfortable with, there will be an unwanted reaction.
> 
> We will see the effects of this unwanted reaction if we ignore the current welfare of citizens because of hastily wishing to accomplish some long-term goals that we may have to wait for centuries into the future.


You are not thinking of long term positive goals, you are thinking of lazy goals that will create other issues you don't care about because despite said issues being created you will still be pleased because of you biased views.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> Actually he shouldn't listen to you because you post links to shit that happens during a country's major crisis where there is no control in the country and all the scumbags come out of hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> Weak sauce.


So anytime the country has a problem women can expected to be groped, assaulted, or raped in public? Good to know.

And you happen to know these are just the scumbags that came out of hiding? How do you know they are not the average guy standing around you see everyday.

But if i am that wrong, sorry.




KILL V. Oxi said:


> Well we can get into the huge arguments about how the US basically created ISIS, enabling a ragtag group to help them in their war and leaving their weaponry in the Middle East, but honestly I don't know all that much about it.
> 
> Without considering that I suppose I can't argue that it's a 'western world' problem. I guess it isn't. It's a world problem though.
> 
> An interesting last point btw. But I'd rather see people *compassionate and hypocritical *than apathetic, angry, conspiracy theorists. The far both sides are awful, no doubt. But at least one is awful for being too caring whereas the other is awful for being too aggressively uncaring.


Why? People are not angry or saying no because they are sociopaths. Its because they foresee horrible things like this happening and billions being spent on it.

The road to hell is paved with good intentions is the saying. 

Btw, Where the fuck were the cops at?!?? Its like the Gov wanted this to be ignored and brushed under the rug. Now they look dumb as fuck for bringing these people in and trying to force other EU countries to do the same.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Why? People are not angry or saying no because they are sociopaths. Its because they foresee horrible things like this happening and billions being spent on it.
> 
> The road to hell is paved with good intentions is the saying.


People are angry because they're fearmongers. I covered that in a response to ErickRowan_Fan btw. People are concerned about the cost when governments throw money away willy-nilly on stupid or unnecessary things, and the only reason it would cost is because the governments have bad systems in place.

If the government was better, countries could take in immigrants without worrying about any substantial cost.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> So anytime the country has a problem women can expected to be groped, assaulted, or raped in public? Good to know.
> 
> And you happen to know these are just the scumbags that came out of hiding? How do you know they are not the average guy standing around you see everyday.
> 
> But if i am that wrong, sorry.


More ignorance.

During the Coup d'état in 2013, the majority of Egypt's people protested against the muslim brotherhood and eventually the protests led to the muslim brotherhood and it's president being kicked out by the military itself and they were arrested left and right for all the crimes they did against Egypt from christians to muslims to non religious Egyptians. All this happened, yet little to no problems happened like the problems during the 2011 revolution and everyone (excluding the minority who were brotherhood members) was happy.

The 2011 Egyptian revolution was ridiculously violent, and I've heard horror stories behind it. Mubarak resigned because Egypt was in complete chaos and he would have been in deep shit if he resisted (he probably would have gotten Bashar Al Assad's treatment from the west and he knew this). The difference between what happened in 2013 with the Coup d'état and the 011 revolution is that the country was much more stable after all the runts in Egypt were mostly behind bars and back to hiding, and most of them are in hiding right now as they are in any country. Before the revolution Egypt was stable, during it the country wasn't, after it the country was. This isn't rocket science.

The fact that you linked assaults that happened during a bloody revolution from a country that talks about how bloody it was almost everyday shows your argumentation skills need A LOT of work. I appreciate the _"apology"_, but it's not going to help with anything. Avoid spreading ignorance, that'll make wonders.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> Right, doesn't the way they've worded this kind of worry anyone? It's a whole bunch of people in a whole bunch of groups committing a whole bunch of crimes. But they're all connected, no doubt about it. All 1,000 people committing awful crimes on New Years are grouped together because victims/witnesses claim they were "Arab or North African"?


They're connected because they were all together when the police cleared the square. They then split up.

I have no reason to doubt the victims/witnesses.

I agree with you the wording makes it sound like all 1,000 took part in it. In reality the same gangs probably attacked multiple women.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> Many of my views aren't based around things I wanted to believe to begin with, you might enjoy being close minded but I don't.


The point is that your current views reflect your current level of knowledge. To say that a man hasn't read enough material contrary to his opinion, is fairly useless.

A man who has read and processed viable information contrary to the opinion that they hold, is a fool, because that means that they have ignored such information. I do not hold any opinions so dear as to prevent myself from reading material that is opposite to my current position, in fact I strive to. 

All I'm saying is that I haven't really come up with any strong arguments in favour of open border policies.

I reckon that I'm as far away from close-minded as possible, even now I'm arguing a point only for the purposes of seeing how well it holds up under scrutiny, and to see what manner of solutions other people can come up with to an on-going problem.



> The current narrative favors new ways to deal with integration, not segregation. You want to be lazy.


The reality in countries that have imposed lax immigration policies, is that they have allowed their minorities to become segregated, giving them fewer chances to succeed. This is true in France, Germany, United Kingdom and Sweden. 

The current focus has finally shifted on how to achieve integration, that is true, and I wish to uphold this current course of discussion by continuing to bring it up as the legitimate solution. 

However, we first have to achieve integration in reality, not only in theory. Right now, the idea is beign tossed around but has not been achieved.



> This is one of the most cringe worthy posts I've read on this forum, and that says a lot for WF.
> 
> Many don't want to travel to the East and would prefer it to come to them, and many in the East would prefer it if the West came to them. Many prefer if we all just kept connecting to kill national identities. There is no difference, valuing the concept of us being different through national identities is juvenile. I want to be a part of the uniqueness of _"other cultures"_ and others want to be a part of _"my culture"_ so we could eventually all just say this is _"our culture"_ or better yet just say we both follow good aspects of different cultures and shun negatives aspects of both cultures.
> 
> I want to see the entire planet become to an extent one big country, and if you don't like it I say _tough shit_.


That is your view, I respect it, even if you do not respect mine. 

I greatly prefer that people will be allowed to have their flavour, while collaborating with other cultures peacefully. If we can only achieve peace through sameness and by eliminating differences of skin color, culture, religion and political opinions, then we weren't worth much as a species at the end of the day. To me, that is no true peace, only an admission of our failure.



> The biggest reason Germany kept getting so many people is because Germans reproduce like pandas alone, more diversity in reproduction isn't going to hurt anybody and you not caring is more proof you just want to convince yourself immigration is yucky.


To be honest, I haven't really heard the argument that the refugees were brought in to increase Germany's reproduction rates. It's an interesting view, to say the least, probably not an official one though.

Again, I'm not in favour of increased reproduction. I believe we should strive to reproduce less.



> That's not true for a lot of Europeans, not most, but a lot.


There are always minority views. People have the right to believe in races if they please. But the great majority of Europeans see racism in a bad light.



> The people I'm talking about hide more and more, and only a few of them actually come out with their asinine _"you're black but claim to be an Englishman?"_ statements. My time online has taught me that xenophobia is a major thing in Europe but is held back by the majority of Europeans in power.


Internet mostly has young, frustrated people discussing matters that they aren't really very educated on. Xenophobia is not a big thing, people are mostly concerned about their pockets. If immigration leads to economical instability, then economical concerns can turn into xenophobia. That's what I feel we should strive to prevent. If what you say is true, and most Europeans are xenophobic, then it is even more urgent to address the refugee crisis in a practical manner to prevent potential conflict between groups of people, as a way to uphold dialogue between the two groups in the long run.



> You are not thinking of long term positive goals, you are thinking of lazy goals that will create other issues you don't care about because despite said issues being created you will still be pleased because of you biased views.


I believe in patience and restrain. Again, I do not see how my proposals would create issues more severe than the ones that we are suffering from now.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

I suspect the high amount of perpetrators encouraged men to act illegally due to the anonymity result of a mass populace. A good social experiment here.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The point is that your current views reflect your current level of knowledge. To say that a man hasn't read enough material contrary to his opinion, is fairly useless.
> 
> A man who has read and processed viable information contrary to the opinion that they hold, is a fool, because that means that they have ignored such information. I do not hold any opinions so dear as to prevent myself from reading material that is opposite to my current position, in fact I strive to.
> 
> ...


It's not useless to point out the ignorance of others, because they have the chance to leave ignorance behind.

Your idea of strong arguments are based on opinions, not facts. Almost all of your posts tend to be opinion based (and I know you think mine are as well) but I try my best to speak in facts not mere opinions.

You do come off as close minded, although I do hope I am wrong.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The reality in countries that have imposed lax immigration policies, is that they have allowed their minorities to become segregated, giving them fewer chances to succeed. This is true in France, Germany, United Kingdom and Sweden.
> 
> The current focus has finally shifted on how to achieve integration, that is true, and I wish to uphold this current course of discussion by continuing to bring it up as the legitimate solution.
> 
> However, we first have to achieve integration in reality, not only in theory. Right now, the idea is beign tossed around but has not been achieved.


Pretty sure you're unfairly generalizing the way immigrants in the countries you've stated are dealt with, you claim you want this to be achieved but at the same time want it all to stop? That doesn't make any sense, surely it'd be better if we worked on these solutions now whilst people were immigrating so that future generations don't become luckier than those living today? Why rob the chance people have now because of some negatives when so many positives exist as well? You're overreacting (and I assume it's because of a hidden immature reason, you've shown one already in your cultures statement).



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> That is your view, I respect it, even if you do not respect mine.
> 
> I greatly prefer that people will be allowed to have their flavour, while collaborating with other cultures peacefully. If we can only achieve peace through sameness and by eliminating differences of skin color, culture, religion and political opinions, then we weren't worth much as a species at the end of the day. To me, that is no true peace, only an admission of our failure.


This post, when read in my mind, sounds like a fucking fart.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> To be honest, I haven't really heard the argument that the refugees were brought in to increase Germany's reproduction rates. It's an interesting view, to say the least, probably not an official one though.
> 
> Again, I'm not in favour of increased reproduction. I believe we should strive to reproduce less.


I only got that argument from a German friend I know, she literally tells me Germany isn't letting in all those people because they're _"ever so compassionate"_. It's mostly for Germany, and silly leftists in Germany are happy with it.

I'm an antinatalist, I don't want people to reproduce at all but I guess I'll still mention the better children aspect genetically.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> There are always minority views. People have the right to believe in races if they please. But the great majority of Europeans see racism in a bad light.


Yeah, that's what I said.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Internet mostly has young, frustrated people discussing matters that they aren't really very educated on. Xenophobia is not a big thing, people are mostly concerned about their pockets. If immigration leads to economical instability, then economical concerns can turn into xenophobia. That's what I feel we should strive to prevent.


These young people are the future, xenophobia is a huge aspect to many western people online (not most, but many). Caring about money more than the blatant positives of immigration (that happen to be very compassionate) is pretty douchey.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I believe in patience and restrain. Again, I do not see how my proposals would create issues more severe than the ones that we are suffering from now.


I like seeing Europeans/Asians who live in Egypt outside my window everyday, thanks.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Alchemind said:


> I suspect the high amount of perpetrators encouraged men to act illegally due to the anonymity result of a mass populace. A good social experiment here.


Probably, but you'd have to be fucked in the head to begin with. Normal men wouldn't do it.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> It's not useless to point out the ignorance of others, because they have the chance to leave ignorance behind.
> 
> Your idea of strong arguments are based on opinions, not facts. Almost all of your posts tend to be opinion based (and I know you think mine are as well) but I try my best to speak in facts not mere opinions.
> 
> You do come off as close minded, although I do hope I am wrong.


I do not present my opinions as facts, since I feel that would be pretentious unless I was a foremost authority on the subject. I do back them up with factual evidence when necessary. True ignorance is the belief that one's opinions are absolute facts which are not subject to change. Mine are always subject to change.



> Pretty sure you're unfairly generalizing the way immigrants in the countries you've stated are dealt with, you claim you want this to be achieved but at the same time want it all to stop? That doesn't make any sense, surely it'd be better if we worked on these solutions now whilst people were immigrating so that future generations don't become luckier than those living today? Why rob the chance people have now because of some negatives when so many positives exist as well? You're overreacting (and I assume it's because of a hidden immature reason, you've shown one already in your cultures statement).


I'm not the only one who feels this way. People in leading positions seem to agree.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/cameron-my-war-on-multiculturalism-2205074.html

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/oct/17/angela-merkel-german-multiculturalism-failed

http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/world/20...ozy-multiculturalism-has-failed/?mobile=false

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/24/sweden-asylum-seekers-refugees-policy-reversal

I'm not arguing towards closing the door shut, even though that's what these type of discussions seems to have come down to for most people. Either you're totally against immigration or you're totally in favour of it. I'm in-between and wish to shift the narrative towards pragmatic, reasonable solutions that address the concerns of both parties.



> This post, when read in my mind, sounds like a fucking fart.


I can skip over this "retort" as it offers no substance. Perhaps you should work on opening your mind to contrary opinions and learn to empathize with what other people are saying.



> I only got that argument from a German friend I know, she literally tells me Germany isn't letting in all those people because they're _"ever so compassionate"_. It's mostly for Germany, and silly leftists in Germany are happy with it.


They're not bringing them in anymore. They had a failed policy and they are working on better ones.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/dec/14/angela-merkel-pledge-cut-german-immigration-figures

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/worl...ghtens-germany-s-rules-for-migrants-1.2481503

The original objective was to bring in around 300 thousand people, but it turned into over a million. The expenses have been higher than anticipated, leading to unnecessary tensions.



> I'm an antinatalist, I don't want people to reproduce at all but I guess I'll still mention the better children aspect genetically.


Atleast we find some common ground. However, the European gene pool should be diverse enough as it is.



> These young people are the future, xenophobia is a huge aspect to many western people online (not most, but many). Caring about money more than the blatant positives of immigration (that happen to be very compassionate) is pretty douchey.


Caring about your own well-being is quite important, because if you're not doing well, you don't really have the capacity of helping anybody else either. 

The point is to keep Europe afloat, so that they can keep helping others in the long term, instead of having parts of it collapse from cultural tensions and economic crisis. There are parts of Europe that are struggling massively and can barely uphold themselves as it is.



> I like seeing Europeans/Asians who live in Egypt outside my window everyday, thanks.


You have the innate need to argue against closed doors policies, but my original point was to stand against such simple solutions and to shift the narrative towards moderate, pragmatic thinking where immigration has its limits, but still continues to exist. Only in a way that has fewer negative effects on the political climate and the economy and the refugees themselves.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/mayor-of-cologne-says-women-should-have-code-of-conduct-to-prevent-future-assault-a6798186.html



> *Mayor of Cologne says women should have code of conduct to prevent future assault*
> 
> Mayor Henriette Reker enraged people by focusing on women’s actions instead of the men who carried out the assault
> 
> ...


Kind of hard to keep people at arms length when you are in the middle of over a thousand people. Also, does she really think that it was just a case of these guys not knowing that's it's not o.k. to force finger blast women in the middle of the street?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

I posted a thread with a prophet saying that "Europe would cease to exist in 2016" and it was pretty much laughed at. Well. This certainly isn't a laughing matter.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Some of the racist replies in this thread are truly disgusting.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

JUST A PRANK BRO, JUST A PRANK


----------



## Batko10 (Sep 10, 2013)

Why is anyone surprised by this? Back in the 1990s the enlightened Swedish government started to import these Muslim immigrants on a large scale. The result is that Sweden has a large entrenched Muslim minority and has become the "rape capital" of the world due to the misogynist Islamic culture.

Now it's Germany's turn to become "enlightened."

- Mike

1 in 4 Swedish Women Will Be Raped as Sexual Assaults Increase 500%

by Daniel Greenfield
January 29, 2013

Sweden now has the second highest number of rapes in the world (after South Africa) which *at 53.2 per 100,000 is six times higher than the United States*. Statistics now suggest that *1 out of every 4 Swedish women will be raped*. 

*Sweden has imported huge numbers of Muslim immigrants with catastrophic effect*.

In 2003, Sweden's rape statistics were higher than average at 9.24, but *in 2005 they shot up to 36.8 and by 2008 were up to 53.2. *Now they are almost certainly even higher as Muslim immigrants continue forming a larger percentage of the population.

*With Muslims represented in as many as 77 percent of the rape cases *and a major increase in rape cases paralleling a major increase in Muslim immigration, the wages of Muslim immigration are proving to be a sexual assault epidemic by a misogynistic ideology.

The statistics are skewed by urban centers where the Islamic colonists cluster. In Stockholm this summer there was an average of 5 rapes a day. Stockholm has gone from a Swedish city to a city that is one-third immigrant and is between a fifth and a quarter Muslim.

Sweden, like the rest of the West, will have to come to terms with the fact that it can either have female equality or Muslim immigration. It cannot have both.

http://www.frontpagemag.com/point/1...ll-be-raped-sexual-assaults-daniel-greenfield


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/mayor-of-cologne-says-women-should-have-code-of-conduct-to-prevent-future-assault-a6798186.html
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hard to keep people at arms length when you are in the middle of over a thousand people. Also, does she really think that it was just a case of these guys not knowing that's it's not o.k. to force finger blast women in the middle of the street?


That is some real sick SJW pc shit right.

The refugees need to be taught sexual assault and rape is not acceptable during festivities really?!? What the fuck is with these people acting like these adult men are children. 

Those women should know better and stay away is basically his argument because the immigrants have the minds of kids and dont know right from wrong.

Next they will be saying women should stay in doors, travel with men only, and wear burkas so they are not raped.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Funfact: A lot of these refugees beat the shit out of the locals, steal, break cars and piss/shit on the streets. A co-worker lives near one of the camps, police has to be present 24/7 because otherwise the refugees go apeshit and start wrecking everything. 

But we definitely need more of these poor guys here, keep them coming. ositivity


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> Funfact: A lot of these refugees beat the shit out of the locals, steal, break cars and piss/shit on the streets. A co-worker lives near one of the camps, police has to be present 24/7 because otherwise the refugees go apeshit and start wrecking everything.


Uh yeah that really sounds like a fact and not heresay.

This is terrible and the perpetrators should be brought to justice, but let's not use this to tar all refugees with this brush, it's just not accurate.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Tiago said:


> The floodgates were open by us (Europe) to the fucking refugees, now we pay the price... It´s a sad sad world we live in. And by the way feel free to call me a racist all you want, but if we hadn´t taken in these fuckers, chances are this would not have happened.


You're a racist


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

yeahbaby! said:


> Uh yeah that really sounds like a fact and not heresay.
> 
> This is terrible and the perpetrators should be brought to justice, but let's not use this to tar all refugees with this brush, it's just not accurate.


I visited him and saw the camp, its madness. It looks like one of those Safezones in zombie movies, police cars all around and guys in riot gear standing next to them. 

And of course not all of them do that kind of stuff, but enough of them are otherwise it wouldn't be noticeable across Europe. There is another camp not far from where I live and its a lot smaller, mostly young people there. Its perfectly quiet and safe, they sometimes hang out outside and you can talk to them just fine. It just seems that the larger camps have some serious trouble with keeping order


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Well I'm from Germany and this situation is very strange. According to several newspapers / sites the police was aware of the groupe and simply didn't acted, because they thought they were peaceful. Even though they were heavily drunk and didn't followed police orders.

Thomas de Maizière (federal interior minister) said, that the police made huge mistakes and blames the police for not acting the right way. 
This whole situation is a bit strange. Normally the police is expected to follow such groupes. And not only if they are refugees, but also if they are Germans, Simply because large groupes of drunken men can always be very problematic. The big issue here is, that this will help the AfD and NPD (far right wing parties. With AfD being at about 10 % in federal polls at the moment) Both paties are against refugees and in case og the NPD against every "non German". Another problem is, that the CSU with Horst Seehofer (Minister-President of Bavaria) is also telling everyone, that the refugees are a problem and by that they are fueling hate against them, because the CSU is in general an accepted party and the sister party of the CDU (The party of Merkel). They are even in the federal gouverment with CSU/CDU/SPD. So Merkels own partner is currently trying jhis best, to discredit her.

I hope, that the police at least finds the suspects. Because in general the vast majority of refugees are peaceful and according to several surveys with buisnesses, the number of stolen goods didn't increase unproportional and the refugees are even helping the German industrie.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

How many poisoned apples need to be in each apple cart before Europeans can decide to start turning them away without being called racist xenophobes?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> How many poisoned apples need to be in each apple cart before Europeans can decide to start turning them away without being called racist xenophobes?


I don't get it. What is racist about a diligent immigration process?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Gandhi said:


> I'm quite sure your knowledge on history is towards your biased views tbh.
> 
> - More people are as they say _"westernized"_ learning wisdom from the west, many muslims leave islam when they go live in the west and many learn moral qualities the west teaches that eastern countries barely teach
> 
> ...


In other words, its a good idea to get rid of the white race . You hear this brought up so much when it comes to countries that are dominated by the white race. They need more diversity but you wont say that elsewhere


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> That is some real sick SJW pc shit right.
> 
> The refugees need to be taught sexual assault and rape is not acceptable during festivities really?!? What the fuck is with these people acting like these adult men are children.
> 
> ...


when Europe goes Islamic thanks to our politicians that will be the case....


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

It has nothing to do with immigrants? 
:red

Yeah, those women probably asked for it. Clear solution is to import few more millions of towelheads from shitholes where stray dogs have more rights than women.



> - More races together means more mixed people reproducing which is genetically better for everyone who gives a shit about the concept of better reproduction for humanity
> 
> - More people mixing together will destroy the idea of a national identity being based around skin color, this is why you'll see black Frenchmen say they're proudly French or whatever


:jim
Yeah... Why don't you go to Mexico, Japan or China and demand changing their genes as well? How come it's only applicable for Western Europe?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Have to guess the government was trying to keep it quiet for as long as they could due to the political concerns involved.


:lmao

It's 2016.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

samizayn said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's 2016.


Yeah I know. Just thought it was odd that the story didn't break from Thursday night until yesterday. Really I couldn't think of a comment for the story other than how terrible the whole thing is so I threw that in instead.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Yes because only refugees or people of color resort to that sort of abhorrent behavior unk2


Under the assumption that you're not trolling: this is a joke right? You're parodying apologists that even under the most extreme circumstances try to excuse refugee behaviour?


If not, wow, and please point me to those news items about thousands of German natives mugging & groupraping +- 100 women in the open air.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Braylyt said:


> Under the assumption that you're not trolling: this is a joke right? You're parodying apologists that even under the most extreme circumstances try to excuse refugee behaviour?
> 
> 
> If not, wow, and please point me to those news items about thousands of German natives mugging & groupraping +- 100 women in the open air.


Last time we did that was in poland ~1938 ositivity


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

Time has long past when we should have sent them all back to their original homes WHERE THEY BELONG! And if any of them actually wants to stay, then the message should be simple, FIT IN OR FUCK OFF!


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

Sounds like some Murican's were vacaying in Germany, eh? Guarantee I know like 12 of them.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Gandhi said:


> Nothing will change with most people in this forum. A lot of you people want to jump to conclusions that this has nothing to do with the location or the time or the people, immigration has it's positives & negatives but of course you'll want to focus on the negatives because the positives mean fuck all to you.
> 
> Nah, you're right, immigration is horrible. Rape statistics are low in these people's lands but when they come to Europe they cannot control themselves because obviously western women are so damn hot and how middle eastern women are ugly, yeah that has to be it.
> 
> Also stop white genocide, and deport all the traitors. This is Sparta.


Culture gonna Culture


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Well that's what happens when you bring in tons of young men from countries that have completely different value systems and morals when it comes to women. Also they probably out number their own women refugees. So now these young men are stuck horny, and single with no potential mates.
> 
> Stupid ignorant liberals are reaping what they sow. Thinking the world can be a multicutural pot of rainbows where all get along. Sorry some people, cultures and religions are not compatible with others.


The natives will need to tell them to....


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Truthbetold said:


> The natives will need to tell them to....


They do. But as soon as you present facts to these leftwing nutjobs you're labeled 'racist' so they can get out of losing by 'I don't talk to racists'.
And if you persist because you know they have no leg to stand on you're in the danger zone of Hitler comparisons.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> They do. But as soon as you present facts to these leftwing nutjobs you're labeled 'racist' so they can get out of losing by 'I don't talk to racists'.
> And if you persist because you know they have no leg to stand on you're in the danger zone of Hitler comparisons.


If that's what you believe they shouldn't have let the leftwing nutjobs take power in European countries?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Truthbetold said:


> If that's what you believe they shouldn't have let the leftwing nutjobs take power in European countries?


They don't. But we're victim of being ruled by a 'political compromise' system in which everybody is literally forced to meet each other halfway.
I was talking more about public debate than anything else though.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Tiago said:


> And yet the article clearly states that they´re Arab unk2


It didn't take long for people to claim that 1000 people are arab.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's fairly clear at this point that Angela Merkel's "wide open door" policy for lack of a better term was an unfortunate course to follow, not only for native Germans but also many of the migrants themselves. Endeavoring to absorb such a Brobdingnagian mass of humanity was never going to be easy, and while Germany has a long history of welcoming and benefiting from, say, Turkish workers, it's rather apparent that many elements within the population just allowed in and too teeming to properly accommodate are not exactly peaceful. Norway is presently experiencing sectarian strife in the capital city of Oslo, which many police authorities are concluding is largely beyond hope with Islamist enclaves appearing throughout many of its densest and most urban neighborhoods. The Germans, meanwhile, are struggling mightily to create decent living conditions for anyone who has moved there with these chaotic camps. I'm not sure how anyone could not have foreseen this, and much more, coming.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Braylyt said:


> They don't. But we're victim of being ruled by a 'political compromise' system in which everybody is literally forced to meet each other halfway.


Could you elaborate i find it strange that Europeans would choose a system that goes against Europe's best interest.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Heard about it on monday actually, I posted a thread yesterday

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...sexually-assaulted-fireworks-fired-crowd.html


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Truthbetold said:


> Could you elaborate i find it strange that Europeans would choose a system that goes against Europe's best interest.


Well democracy still is a really flawed system, hence it being described as 'the best of all evils'. 

We have 150 seats to be filled after the elections, based on the percentage of votes you got, you get allocated a certain amounts of seats. Then negotiations start and the biggest party has to come to an agreement with other parties to get at least 75 seats, parties they've obviously tried to demonize during election time. credibility -1

The biggest flaw of this version of democracy is that it is completely impossible to take any politician serious. Let's say a party wants 30 cows for some reason, they're going to have to say they want 60 cows so that when it's negotiation-time they can give in on their 'cow demand' while still reaching 30 cows and use that leverage to make the opposing party lower their sheep demand.

The people who voted for party A because they wanted the 60 cows are unhappy, the politician looks like a untrustworthy idiot and the same goes vice versa for B-party voters.

That's the easiest example to illustrate, now put that into effect in real life situations and you can see how it fails. One wants blue, the other red so they settle on purple and both end up looking like Barney.

It's the Judgement of Solomon basically.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Under the assumption that you're not trolling: this is a joke right? You're parodying apologists that even under the most extreme circumstances try to excuse refugee behaviour?
> 
> If not, wow, and please point me to those news items about thousands of German natives mugging & groupraping +- 100 women in the open air.


I was mocking him for claiming that only refugees would resort to that sort of behavior. It's not like any white European has ever been accused of treating women in such a disgusting manner before.

Not once did I excuse the accused, I am merely making fun of these ridiculous xenophobes who constantly spout doom and gloom.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This thread is encouraging me to move to Europe even more tbh.



Stinger Fan said:


> In other words, its a good idea to get rid of the white race . You hear this brought up so much when it comes to countries that are dominated by the white race. They need more diversity but you wont say that elsewhere


Any idea of a _"pure race by blood"_ needs to die. I don't mind the same thing happening anywhere else. I currently live in an area that has a lot of Europeans/Asians who literally live in Egypt, though I move around a lot and outside my area are mostly places with mostly Egyptians and I bloody can't stand that. I used to live in Kuwait where rarely would I find an area with mostly just one group of people from a certain _"race"_ or _"nation"_ because people from around the world came to live and work in Kuwait for yoru stereotypical Arab money, I loved living in a community where it was part of the norm to see people of different cultures & nationalities mixed together everyday just walking by almost as if two white parents magically reproduced a black child and that black child when growing up to reproduce themselves with an Asian got a white child and so on. My upbringing in Kuwait made me immediately hate my stay in Egyptian areas where it was mostly just Egyptians, and I would rather live in an area with people of mixed _"races"_ than in some boring area with people of any said race. Any area with mostly Egyptians is boring, any area with mostly Europeans is boring, any area with mostly Asians is boring, etc. Also many middle eastern/north African natives are white (as are many of my family members). Europeans aren't the only white people, genius. As for ending off the pure bloodlines of the _"white European race"_, many pure bloodlines have ended and aren't pure and just as I don't care about those bloodlines I don't care about a _"pure white bloodline race"_ and those who do can go cry me a river.



Chismo said:


> :jim
> Yeah... Why don't you go to Mexico, Japan or China and demand changing their genes as well? How come it's only applicable for Western Europe?


Because Mexico, Japan, and China are a pain in the ass when it comes to immigration laws and it just so happens that most countries with Latin origins in their language (mostly English speaking countries & European countries) are marketed better language wise and living welcoming conditions wise. If we lived in a world where Japanese or Chinese were languages that were THAT powerful as English is worldwide and Japan & China treated immigration like some European countries does, people would flock to Japan & China. Living conditions, immigration laws, and language power all play a part in this. This has nothing to do with the west being the west (I know some westerners like to think they're ever so special, but people are just taking advantage of an opportunity and the west gives them said opportunity), this just has to do with the fact that many western governments welcome the idea of immigration whilst people in Japan or China are still schmucks about it. I don't understand how you can't comprehend how simple this is to understand.


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

This barbaric cult needs to killed ruthlessly


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Heard about it on monday actually, I posted a thread yesterday
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...sexually-assaulted-fireworks-fired-crowd.html


Ah fair enough.

Though I'm not the only one that jumped to that conclusion.

http://www.independent.ie/world-news/europe/fury-over-silence-on-mass-sex-attacks-in-germany-34342635.html



> Fury over silence on 'mass sex attacks' in Germany
> *
> Public anger is growing over a series of sexual assaults against women in the centres of Cologne, Hamburg and Frankfurt on New Year's Eve, amid suggestions that authorities were slow to act due to political sensitivity surrounding the perpetrators' ethnicities.*
> 
> ...


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

Germany needs it's own Ashin Wirathu


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm skeptical of this whole thing in all honesty. 

At this point I wouldn't be surprised if the whole thing was fabricated and I also wouldn't be surprised if the opposite were true and the German government were covering up a lot of rapes and other crimes.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

German authorities have been covering up the rapes for more than half a year now. Everything for those precious lefty votes, man. They even have seminars where they "teach" immigrants it's not okay to rape women, lel.
:jim


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

Everywhere this barbaric cult goes, there is an increase in crimes. People of all religions can co-exist with one another except these assholes who think they are special and demand special laws.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I've said before that there have been reports that the German media is hiding all of the stuff that goes on, for political reasons of course. Sweden does the same thing, I've talked to many Swedes who have told me the Media is completely biased and lots goes on that doesn't get reported and rapes done by non-whites/swedes is often covered up. It's not hard to find such examples or why Sweden is the rape capital of Europe and only getting worse. Sweden is a place where you report getting raped and once the Police find out who it is, do little to nothing. Germany is supposed to be a freedom of speech nation, yet not when it comes to this sort of thing. Merkel is using some of those great East German tactics! 

I'm not sure why anyone is surprised by this, most of the migrants were young men, over 70% are male and this is from both Left/Right wing so no denying it, there have been reports of rapes and bad stuff going on in the camps. Look at history, there is a reason why during war times prostitutes and "comfort women" are provided to soldiers, because they need to fuck or they go around raping and doing bad stuff to the locals! This is no different, not sure why people think these guys would repress urges. There have been reports of the Government having to tell migrants not to rape and telling the local women about their dress.

But in the end let's end it with some thoughts from some of the posters here, area was bad so these women deserved it, it's obvious racism and this has nothing to do with the migrants... Right. Women's rights just don't matter to some I guess.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Bigot central


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

^ Isn't there any anti-Islam and anti-refugee political parties in your country? I am certain many would vote for them


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Holy fucking shit at the code of conduct. It's so insulting to the victims. fpalm



Truthbetold said:


> Could you elaborate i find it strange that Europeans would choose a system that goes against Europe's best interest.


It's kind of rigged. In most of Europe the only parties against immigration are the farthest right (practically Neo-Nazis). No one would vote for them no matter how bad things get. The media would slam any normal party who's against immigration.



Blackbeard said:


> I was mocking him for claiming that only refugees would resort to that sort of behavior. It's not like any white European has ever been accused of treating women in such a disgusting manner before.


I've never heard anything like this happening. :surprise:



Truthbetold said:


> Public anger is growing over a series of sexual assaults against women in the centres of Cologne, Hamburg and Frankfurt on New Year's Eve, amid suggestions that authorities were *slow to act due to political sensitivity surrounding the perpetrators' ethnicities*


Same as over here with the Rotherham rapes. If the police just did there jobs so many rapes would have been prevented. They've made this situation worse by doing nothing.



FITZ said:


> I'm skeptical of this whole thing in all honesty.
> 
> At this point I wouldn't be surprised if the whole thing was fabricated and I also wouldn't be surprised if the opposite were true and the German government were covering up a lot of rapes and other crimes.


Why? Merkel wants them in. The media is pro immigration. Why would they fabricate it? Surely this is the last thing they'd want?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

AttitudeEraFan said:


> ^ Isn't there any anti-Islam and anti-refugee political parties in your country? I am certain many would vote for them


well if you're certain..


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone wanna guess what the German government's response to this was? They're putting the safety of the German people first right?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...tml?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_hatespeech-1101

Nah. They're arresting Germans for hate speech for saying mean things about immigrants. Nice to know the left wing government over their has their priorities straight huh?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Why did you let Merkel happen, German Bros?? D: She is a social justice pawn! She has literally SOLD your country to these rapscallions!

Sweet baby Jesus, don't let us vote a liberal in and make us Americans repeat this nonsense even more than now.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Meanwhile in the EU's designated axis of evil (Poland, Hungary...) there are no such things as mass rapes or terror.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

It seems it's not just Germany. :surprise:



> Migrant rape fears spread across Europe: Women told not to go out at night alone after assaults carried out in Sweden, Finland, Germany, Austria and Switzerland amid warnings gangs are co-ordinating attacks
> 
> Sweden has issued warnings to women to be wary of potential attacks
> 15 young women have reported being groped by men in Kalmar, Sweden
> ...





Beatles123 said:


> Why did you let Merkel happen, German Bros?? D: She is a social justice pawn! She has literally SOLD your country to these rapscallions!
> 
> *Sweet baby Jesus, don't let us vote a liberal in and make us Americans repeat this nonsense even more than now.*


Any particular foreign leader whose executive stewardship you admire and might want to emulate as president?
Well, I have to say that I highly admire Angela Merkel. - Hillary Clinton

:laugh:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Dazzler said:


> It seems it's not just Germany. :surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As if i needed another reason to vote Trump! :nerd:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow it's really incredible... Like... So hard to believe that it's credible... That there are all of these rapist gangs across multiple countries working together to make a big rape gang to rape women in all these countries.



Beatles123 said:


> As if i needed another reason to vote Trump! :nerd:


:jim
World superpower America has no good president prospects. Give Obama a third.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> Wow it's really incredible... Like... So hard to believe that it's credible... That there are all of these rapist gangs across multiple countries working together to make a big rape gang to rape women in all these countries.


Shouldn't be hard to believe for anyone who knows about the history of Islam. Invading countries, raping the women and killing the men is pretty much Islam 101. It's not just a religion but also an expansionist political ideology. The strange thing this time around is that European leftists including feminists of all people are holding the door open and keeping European men in bondage as it happens. The world has gone absolutely insane.

I disagree with Donald Trump on a lot, but I do think he'd be America's best defense against Islam and the left's destructive agenda because he doesn't care about being PC and he emboldens other people to be the same way. Rand Paul would also offer a solid defense but he has zero chance. No politician will deliver us from corruption or tyranny, but the difference right now between Trump and leftists is the difference between survival and destruction for Western civilization, in my view.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Shouldn't be hard to believe for anyone who knows about the history of Islam. Invading countries, raping the women and killing the men is pretty much Islam 101. It's not just a religion but also an expansionist political ideology. The strange thing this time around is that European leftists including feminists of all people are holding the door open and keeping European men in bondage as it happens. The world has gone absolutely insane.


I'm not denying any attacks have happened but the original report of a gang of "over 1,000 men, all who look Islamic" and now tying in others from other countries? It's hard to believe. And acting as if, or blatantly staying, white European men are not able of such acts? 

I can't understand how there would be such a huge group of supposedly evil people 'invading' multiple countries and all they do is rape a couple of people. You'd think if that were the case there'd be some actual political upheaval not te sexual assault of a few dozen people out of millions.

Also why is this not happening anywhere but Europe? And only in those countries where there are growing numbers of anti-immigrant groupies?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Ask yourself where this Hate comes from and why you desperatly WANNA hate. 
You know, to say that every refugee is well edjucated or just rapers is both wrong. 
But i can write what I want, that people even think about voting this disgusting asshole Trump worries me more than anything. It just shows how in this day and age people are still so manipulative and simple minded. Even this report alone and the reactions to it. And they say the Holocaust couldn''t happen again.
Also Europeans aren't better As much As they Try to act that way. In two situations when i was in a Train a guy took his penis out and jerked off. Also i was touched and verbally assaulted by German guys. Do i say every German is like that now? No. 
And about Merkel... You know the war everybody's scared of? If there wouldn't be Merkel we would already be one. 
I still focus on the good people. Cause it's wrong to judge them only cause some assholes spread a bad reputation over the whole religion/Situation


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> And acting as if, or blatantly staying, white European men are not able of such acts?


It's more the group thing that is shocking. If you tried to form a rape gang, how many men do you know who'd be okay with it? I'd expect to get beat up when they realise it's not a joke. The idea of a group of men doing it out in public is scary. Despite what feminists say, rape is not acceptable in Europe. Rapist is second only to paedophile here. It's more acceptable to be a murderer.



KILL V. Oxi said:


> I can't understand how there would be such a huge group of supposedly evil people 'invading' multiple countries and all they do is rape a couple of people. You'd think if that were the case there'd be some actual political upheaval not te sexual assault of a few dozen people out of millions.


Not just a couple. It's over a hundred cases of sexual assault. 379 reported assaults on women. This is all on one night, in one place.



KILL V. Oxi said:


> And only in those countries where there are growing numbers of anti-immigrant groupies?


Those countries are pretty liberal. At least they were.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> Wow it's really incredible... Like... So hard to believe that it's credible... That there are all of these rapist gangs across multiple countries working together to make a big rape gang to rape women in all these countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All due respect, I disagree. Trump is my choice.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Those poor, helpless "refugees". Never should have taken any of them in.


----------



## arnoldlee895 (Apr 18, 2012)

Is it true that if you say anything negative about migrants in Germany, you'll get called racist, xenophobic, bigot, Nazi instantly?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

NeyNey said:


> Ask yourself where this Hate comes from and why you desperatly WANNA hate.


You should ask the refugees responsible. These countries showed compassion and took them in. Then they do this. Disgusting.



NeyNey said:


> But i can write what I want, that people even think about voting this disgusting asshole Trump worries me more than anything. It just shows how in this day and age people are still so manipulative and simple minded. Even this report alone and the reactions to it.


I don't like Trump. I think he's said some stupid things. I can't blame anyone for voting for him though, if the alternative is this happening in America.



NeyNey said:


> And they say the Holocaust couldn''t happen again.


People want stricter immigration to make sure more bad refugees aren't let in. If these attacks keep happening people will retaliate. Do you think that would end well? It could spiral out of control.



NeyNey said:


> Also Europeans aren't better As much As they Try to act that way. In two situations when i was in a Train a guy took his penis out and jerked off. Also i was touched and verbally assaulted by German guys. Do i say every German is like that now? No.


Sorry that happened to you. :frown2:



NeyNey said:


> I still focus on the good people. Cause it's wrong to judge them only cause some assholes spread a bad reputation over the whole religion/Situation


That's good! There's a large Muslim community already settled in Germany, You have to realise letting in bad refugees is going to fuck that up! If bad refugees are let in and attack more women then Germans will turn on all Muslims. Yeah it's fucked up, but that's just how it is. Germany needs tougher immigration laws. If you care about Germans and the peaceful Muslims, you should want that before it gets worse.



arnoldlee895 said:


> Is it true that if you say anything negative about migrants in Germany, you'll get called racist, xenophobic, bigot, Nazi instantly?


That's true for a lot of countries in Europe. Being against immigration or even wanting stricter rules is seen as racist by many people. Sweden and Germany are the worst though, from what I hear.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Well Well Well (Oct 22, 2015)

You'd have to be the most emasculated of cuckolds to not be able to see there's a problem by now. A full on chastity cage wearing, ball gag in mouth, please fuck my wife Mr Immigrant Sir, pussy type of person to who not offending anyone dictates every move.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

> *Police register over 500 cases in Cologne’s ‘planned’ assaults on NYE*
> 
> The number of criminal cases filed with Cologne police has grown to 516, 40 percent of which relate to sexual assaults, police said. The German Justice Minister suggested that the Cologne attacks may have been coordinated with assaults in other cities.
> 
> ...





> *Migrant Invasion Will Reach OVER 10 MILLION Warns German Minister*
> 
> Europe has barely even seen the start of the migrant influx, Germany’s Development Minister has warned.
> 
> ...


Europe is fucked! :crying:



> He also called for a 10 billion euro “Marshall Plan”, with European states paying to rebuild war torn countries such as Iraq, Syria and Libya. “All states must pay, *especially those that receive no refugees*,” he warned.


Basically blackmail. Fuck off you crazy bastard! :flip


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> It's more the group thing that is shocking. If you tried to form a rape gang, how many men do you know who'd be okay with it? I'd expect to get beat up when they realise it's not a joke. The idea of a group of men doing it out in public is scary. *Despite what feminists say, rape is not acceptable in Europe.* Rapist is second only to paedophile here. It's more acceptable to be a murderer.


How do you defend this outrageous statement? You're tarring all feminists with the same extremist brush that you're using now for refugees.

Honestly, you're telling me you would tell a respected feminist author or activist that rape is acceptable to her?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Wait a minute, I thought that only white males were a problem? I thought that violence couldn't happen without guns?

tl;dr we need to ban guns in the US from white males


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

yeahbaby! said:


> How do you defend this outrageous statement? You're tarring all feminists with the same extremist brush that you're using now for refugees.
> 
> Honestly, you're telling me you would tell a respected feminist author or activist that rape is acceptable to her?


By that I was referring to rape culture which feminists (3rd wave) believe is a problem in the west. That rape isn't taken seriously and the victims are blamed. I disagree with that. Sorry, I wasn't very clear.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> By that I was referring to rape culture which feminists (3rd wave) believe is a problem in the west. That rape isn't taken seriously and the victims are blamed. I disagree with that. Sorry, I wasn't very clear.


Oh I see, so just to clarify, you disagree with the notion that in some cases rape isn't taken seriously, and that victim blaming isn't a thing? As in doesn't exist?


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

didnt know refugees can have such a bad attitude. i know them as silent, cold and distant, keeping to them self, not making any noise or gathering any attention wheter positive nor negative.

where i live there are lots of them. i live in a small village and we have about 200 hundred of them. thats a hell of a lot considering how small our village is, you see them absolutely everywhere you go in larger groups. we have many africans (blacks) which seem to have a good attitude. they seem to be polite and silent. then there are those arabs who seem a bit more hostile the way they carry themselfes. but i cant really say that i ever had a negative experience with them.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

We need to try to fix the countries people are coming from, the current situation isn't viable in the long term.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

yeahbaby! said:


> Oh I see, so just to clarify, you disagree with the notion that in some cases rape isn't taken seriously, and that victim blaming isn't a thing? As in doesn't exist?


Taken seriously by who? The police? If so you'll always find cases like that, with all sorts of crimes. You will also find plenty of idiots willing to blame the victims. It's not the norm though. I disagree that western culture somehow encourages rape/sympathy towards rapists. That it warps the innocent males mind and turns him into a rapist.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted, also it's more than 90 women. Think it's at 300+ who have come forward with complaints.


@NeyNey Want to talk about simple minded people? Don't forget the leftists that run and hide when stuff like this comes up because in their dream world nothing bad happens and all people are good. There should be balance when it comes to this, there should be rules in place and Police and Citizens shouldn't have their hands tied when it comes to telling these people this behavior is not acceptable.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Miss Sally said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, also it's more than 90 women. Think it's at 300+ who have come forward with complaints.
> 
> 
> @NeyNey Want to talk about simple minded people? Don't forget the leftists that run and hide when stuff like this comes up because in their dream world nothing bad happens and all people are good. There should be balance when it comes to this, there should be rules in place and Police and Citizens shouldn't have their hands tied when it comes to telling these people this behavior is not acceptable.


Checked to see how many complaints have been filed after I saw your post. 

600+


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Miss Sally said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, also it's more than 90 women. Think it's at 300+ who have come forward with complaints.
> 
> 
> @NeyNey Want to talk about simple minded people? Don't forget the leftists that run and hide when stuff like this comes up because in their dream world nothing bad happens and all people are good. There should be balance when it comes to this, there should be rules in place and Police and Citizens shouldn't have their hands tied when it comes to telling these people this behavior is not acceptable.


Yeah, highly doubt that there is a train station in Cologne that has both arabic letters on the walls and a "No smoking" sign in english.

But I only live in South Germany, so dont take my word for granted.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Honestly I think nations need to accept that "immigrants" (people who choose to move into and live in your nation) and "refugees" (mass amounts of people who come to your nation looking for safety temporally) are two different things and can be treated differently

Most refugees have little interest in becoming citizens and will likely go home after the issue is done so there is no problem with giving them restrictions, they are not citizens and have no real form identification so they should not just be able to roam unaccounted 

Enclosed refugee areas are not the "evil fascism" that Germany is afraid of invoking and are the same thing as stopping people from just wondering over your borders


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

> The men suspected of attacking women in Cologne on New Year's Eve were "almost exclusively" from a migration background, mainly North African and Arab, an official report says.
> 
> Cologne police also made "serious mistakes" in not calling reinforcements and the way they informed the public.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35280386

There you go. Almost none of these people are German nationals. I wonder what the left wing apologists will say now?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Miss Sally said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, also it's more than 90 women. Think it's at 300+ who have come forward with complaints.


Ok. I try it as nice as I can.
Look. It is Germany, but there's only an english "no smoking" sign and arabic letters on the wall AND the small stuff on the side? Really? So I ask you again, no manipulations right? fpalm And the channel also only has this one video.
Please, if you not as simple minded as you say, don't just see what you wanna see.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

This is how Donald Trump would handle those bastards


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

The Dazzler said:


> You should ask the refugees responsible. These countries showed compassion and took them in. Then they do this. Disgusting.


The thing is the word "responsible". Most people here don't use it anymore. It's ALL refugees and no one should come in and they're all rapers. The same happend after Paris. "Oh god look, we let them all in, they will bomb us all up!" And that's why I have such a big problem with the whole thing. Some germans are phoney. They complain about these days elbow society, how no one has compassion anymore but when it comes to stuff like that, when people just escape to be in safety, where's the empathy then? The people who come into this country and behave like the biggest assholes can fuck off. Why should they stay? If I wouldn't agree with that, how stupid would I be? But can you see if a person has an awful character just by their looks from the beginning?



The Dazzler said:


> I don't like Trump. I think he's said some stupid things. I can't blame anyone for voting for him though, if the alternative is this happening in America.


You're right I shouldn't be angry that people are such tools these days. Again, maybe it's human. I just hate when people manipulate on purpose for NEGATIVE reasons. Trump has done this multiple times and it's sad to see that people believe in his stuff. And use it against muslims and refugees. Just look at the Video what has been posted. It's not Germany and still thousands of people will watch it and believe it. Maybe even use it for their propaganda. 
No one gave a fuck about homeless people. A women I work with told me all the time how annoying, disgusting homeless people are, how they could find work if they would and they're all lazy. But hey, when this situation came up, you know who was the first who said "And people do nothing for our poor homeless people, but refugees get everything!" This makes me just so angry. Be fucking honest to yourself! You don't care about the homeless people at all you just wanna be racist! Or can you tell me a good reason why she was pro homeless all of a sudden? And this isn't the only example I can give. Yes, I shouldn't see all black and white, yeah, you shouldn't see all black and white we all shouldn't. 
And people who use the fear of others to get what they want by RILE THEM UP!!!!! shouldn't be voted. People who rile people up with all of this. Using it for their programs and in 50 years our grand children will ask US why we looked away and didn't do anything. 



The Dazzler said:


> People want stricter immigration to make sure more bad refugees aren't let in. If these attacks keep happening people will retaliate. Do you think that would end well? It could spiral out of control.


They already do but you won't see that on your TV. Just this day people attacked a few refugees in cologne. 
And let us look at it. You heard some refugees molested women. The next day you see different refugees on the street and punch them in the face. Please tell me a reason why it justifies your punch? Or why it's right to burn refugees shelters which happens every time? 


The Dazzler said:


> That's good! There's a large Muslim community already settled in Germany, You have to realise letting in bad refugees is going to fuck that up! If bad refugees are let in and attack more women then Germans will turn on all Muslims. Yeah it's fucked up, but that's just how it is. Germany needs tougher immigration laws. If you care about Germans and the peaceful Muslims, you should want that before it gets worse.


Yeah, just today the central for muslims here in Germany had to shut down their phones 'cause they received so much phone threats, hate letters and mails. I don't have to realise that letting bad refugees in is bad, wrote about it before. Either way, it's still wrong to me to turn on the innocent in every fucking case. That's my point.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, Welcome to Sweden the rape capital of Europe. Here's your rape kit and enjoy your stay.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/12/world/europe/swedish-police-coverup-sexual-assault.html

The police and gov will cover it up to try and hide the fact immigrants are raping their women. Germany probably wanted to do the same before it blew up. Sweden is even worse off right now.

Liberals are suppose to defend women not cover up their rapes and attacks. I'm just glad its getting mainstream media now so hopefully the rest of the world can wake up and not listen to these SJW pc governments about taking in a million refugees. 

At this rate the U.S will have to take in white European girls as refugees in the future.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, also it's more than 90 women. Think it's at 300+ who have come forward with complaints.
> 
> 
> @NeyNey Want to talk about simple minded people?* Don't forget the leftists that run and hide when stuff like this comes up because in their dream world nothing bad happens and all people are good. *There should be balance when it comes to this, there should be rules in place and Police and Citizens shouldn't have their hands tied when it comes to telling these people this behavior is not acceptable.


Come on Sally, you're better than that. This refugee crisis is the biggest since WW2 and is a very complex problem, needing complex solutions.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Hi, Welcome to Sweden the rape capital of Europe. Here's your rape kit and enjoy your stay.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/12/world/europe/swedish-police-coverup-sexual-assault.html
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion on these matters, however you appear to be confused about what is said in this article you've attached.

You say 'immigrants are raping their women' directly after the article states nothing about rape, more like:

"the Swedish newspaper Dagens Nyheter reported over the weekend that a gang of migrant youths had groped young girls at a festival in August."

and

"there had been a problem at the festival the previous year “with young men who rub themselves against young girls.” It reported that the attackers were mostly migrants, including from Afghanistan."

Let me be clear, I am not excusing groping or rubbing up or any kind of sexual assault by anyone. However I would like to point out this sort of behaviour does and could occur anywhere and be perpetrated by gasp - non immigrants! 

Certainly in the western world, certainly in USA, UK, AUS. Hell, find yourself in a gay bar in my town, Sydney, on a saturday night, and unless your a complete monster you're probably bound to get a grope on the arse at some point.

So I'm just wondering what's your point really? You think groping women is exclusive or more prevalent in immigrants and thus refugees? Therefore what should we do? What is your solution?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

I wish I could really post the real proofs, the videos and photos posted by invaders, but it'd get deleted, and me banned. 

A single blurred frame, but even though it's just a blurred single frame it could almost pass for a screwed up selfie, but if you have an active imagination, don't click this link! It's not graphic or shows much of anything at all, but posting anything further wouldn't be allowed here and I'd likely get banhammered. I just wanted a little tiny proof to back up my following assertion that such a site does exist.
I moved the "blurry selfy" single frame to my site, so there is no link to their bragging site, but I wanted to try and show proof they are bragging (you can ignore clicking link if you are sensitive): http://goo.gl/CyPxI0


But they have countless bragging videos and images online. It's like a social media of bragging. And their "imams" teach them and order them to do it, destroy the race, because instead of using weapons and fighting a war, they are using legal loopholes (asylum instead of immigration since legal immigration is slow, asylum is supposed to be temporary and judged on a person by person status) and political correctness and they fostered and helped spread these "social movements" online to attack white men by causing the tiny few posts to trend and as it trends you easily pick up the sheep that follow trends (just like kids in school had to have them new $200 Jordans, when $20 New Balance was a better shoe), they mindlessly follow trends. I will now switch topics to creating an online movement to help a covert cause. Otherwise I'd just post videos that would get deleted or me banned due to content. 




How using trends, social media and create a social movement to control media by being the bait to catch the real fish "sponsors", which will force media to keep your movement happy or they could lose sponsors, or premium cash of sponsors.

I could start a trend if I wanted to waste my money, and create my own movement. You can purchase likes, followers, and retweets/shares on facebook. 
After a million you will immediately get noticed by mainstream media and interviewed. There you spew your wild movement. Then some basement dwellers, or pudding brains will say "_hey that sounds great_" so they join in and start spouting and parroting things that fit my movement's mold. This helps push media to use your movement to mold their reports, because they think those "million+ followers" are real people, and if they are real people then they will watch us, when they watch us our ratings go through the roof, then we can go to our sponsors and say "_Look, we have the support of X social media movement, it has over million followers, that is over a million people that see your ads for your product_", the sponsors love it! So sponsors then say "_That's awesome! We will buy even longer contract and prime time air space for ads, but our contract for this increased sponsorship states as long as you have the following of these over million viewers we will keep paying this premium for ad space, but if you lose the support and these over a million eyes go elsewhere, we will no longer pay premium for your ad space_". So the media begin pushing more stories that won't piss off the X movement's million+ followers (even though 90-99% of the followers are fake botnets from computers with viruses, malware, or fake popup ads that when you click the ad it actually gives a post a +like instead, this is called cross site scripting exploit).

And this is why media, real journalists, any news site from national news to niche shit like wrestling or hell dog show fans, should never base their reporting on internet trends. They are faked. 

When wwe claims on raw they are the #1 trending hashtag at the moment. First off they are not, they use geolocation trends. Then they use a trending marketing agency who pay their clients to retweet, or write a post. 


Do you want to be a pudding brain and get paid for it?

Here's a nice blogger who don't even understand the true implications of what she posted. Yet she wants to let folks in to get that free money! 
these are supposed to be kept fairly secret so folks don't get the "Wizard of Oz" syndrome (when magic is spoiled and the curtain is pulled back on how it really works and you are either shocked, depressed, angry, etc):

http://www.thenetworkniche.com/get-paid-to-tweet/


Want to start your own movement to influence media? Ad agencies, television content? to covertly help your REAL movement?

http://intertwitter.com/
http://likesfollowers.org/buy-twitter-followers/buy-1-million-twitter-followers/
http://www.1millionfans.com/


Spend that cash at many sites, get your "social movement" off the ground, get noticed by main stream media and interviewed, "dress handsome guys, put on that 'scene'/slightly emo style and attract the teen angst girls that think scene guys are hotties, or go business attire and rimless glasses for the professional, know your targets; or women go business suit "Palin look" or use sex appeal, depending on your targets, sex appeal will have all the basement dwelling beta boys fantasizing and following you like a lost puppy"

And before long you'll have the smokescreen needed to shut down dissent, use media to target dissent, etc...


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I've been hearing these types of incidents have been happening in other european countries that have been accepting muslim refugee's as well. I feel bad, I think these nations have their heart in the right place but I don't think the understand Islam is extremely dangerous and they put their citizens at risk just so they can feel "morally superior".


----------



## Benj3092 (Jan 11, 2016)

Shocking. Hope none of it is true


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> I respect your opinion on these matters, however you appear to be confused about what is said in this article you've attached.
> 
> You say 'immigrants are raping their women' directly after the article states nothing about rape, more like:
> 
> ...


Rape and sexual assault has skyrocketed in Sweden. But its taboo to talk about it there. You can lose your job for just saying you are against immigration in that country.

Now imagine how many other cases they have ignored or swept under the rug as well?

This article is very important for the country because it now opens up a dialogue that otherwise wouldn't be allowed to happen. What they do next we'll see. Maybe there will be a backlash against the extreme PC government or protest/riots.

The laws there are very far left when it comes to rape or assault. If convicted they face maybe a few months in jail or rehab. Even murderers get off lightly. That's if they even convict or attempt to. The refugees can also claim they are underage and be let go. There is no ID and they're not going to pay to test their age. I know sounds crazy and made up but its not.

My suggestion? Stop letting them in ASAP and start deporting them. That can't be done? Fine do not allow them to mix in with the general population. Its only going to get worse and being attacked or groped will be the new normal for women in Europe.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> My suggestion? Stop letting them in ASAP and start deporting them. That can't be done? Fine do not allow them to mix in with the general population. Its only going to get worse and being attacked or groped will be the new normal for women in Europe.


Stop letting in immigrants/refugees carte blanche just in case they might be gropers and rapists? Or plan B, segregation?

Sounds like a pretty extreme right solution to me, do you identify with extreme right ideologies?


----------



## Biogoji (Jan 14, 2015)

He warned us and we didn't listen.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Interesting. Has there been any video of this? I mean an event on this large of a scale in the modern age must have been filmed by at least one cell phone, right?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

NeyNey said:


> The thing is the word "responsible". Most people here don't use it anymore. It's ALL refugees and no one should come in and they're all rapers. The same happend after Paris. "Oh god look, we let them all in, they will bomb us all up!" And that's why I have such a big problem with the whole thing.
> 
> They already do but you won't see that on your TV. Just this day people attacked a few refugees in cologne.
> And let us look at it. You heard some refugees molested women. The next day you see different refugees on the street and punch them in the face. Please tell me a reason why it justifies your punch? Or why it's right to burn refugees shelters which happens every time?


It's not right but it's human. People generalise all the time. Some women in Germany will be wary of arab men now. Until this happened (and was reported in the media) everyone thought they were safe. The government said only good refugees will be allowed in. This was a wake up call. Now they know this can happen on their streets. Still more refugees are being allowed in. If there's more attacks on women, Germans will attack Muslims. God help Germany in the summer if this keeps up.

The problem is the stance the left/government have taken. Instead of admitting there is a problem (and fixing it), they are covering their eyes and ears. People feel betrayed and in danger. The government tried to cover-up these crimes!

You're German so you've probably been told anti-immigration is the same as being full on Hitler. You don't have to be a racist to see that taking in more refugees is a bad idea. At least figure out what went wrong first. This Germany fuck up has had an effect all over Europe. I've heard anti-refugee comments from some of the most left-wing women I know!



NeyNey said:


> But can you see if a person has an awful character just by their looks from the beginning?


I know it's sexist, but I wouldn't allow in any men. Older men, women and children only. There will be innocent men who get refused, but that's better than a civil war in Germany. 



NeyNey said:


> And people who use the fear of others to get what they want by RILE THEM UP!!!!! shouldn't be voted. People who rile people up with all of this. Using it for their programs and in 50 years our grand children will ask US why we looked away and didn't do anything.


This entire situation has been created BY THE LEFT. Muslims have been living in Germany since the 60s without anything like this happening. Stopping more refugees will PREVENT a German Muslim civil war. You need to understand that!



Hencheman_21 said:


> Interesting. Has there been any video of this? I mean an event on this large of a scale in the modern age must have been filmed by at least one cell phone, right?


I've seen people link to vids. I don't know if they're legit though. I avoid clicking on any. I assume the police have cctv footage of the attacks. I doubt they'll ever release it.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

^German civil war? Oh please. Stop being so dramatic.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

yeahbaby! said:


> ^German civil war? Oh please. Stop being so dramatic.


What do you think will happen if *bad* refugees keep being let in? You think this was a one off? I was being dramatic in response to there being another holocaust. If that's what left-wing people are worried about, just stop accepting more refugees. At least until you figure out what went wrong. Germany took in 1.1 million last year alone.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> Stop letting in immigrants/refugees carte blanche just in case they might be gropers and rapists? Or plan B, segregation?
> 
> Sounds like a pretty extreme right solution to me, do you identify with extreme right ideologies?


No one owes these refugees anything to begin with. Europe was being nice to take them in. Now they will suffer for it.

Protecting ones country, Citizens, culture and way of life is more important than any outside ungrateful refugee or pc sjw feelings.

I can't believe that is considered extreme. So countries that do nothing and refuse to take them in are being extreme right wing? :surprise:



yeahbaby! said:


> ^German civil war? Oh please. Stop being so dramatic.


Stop being dramatic or racist is exactly what the far left said before they started taken them all in when people tried to debate or say it wasn't a good idea. If you don't see the situation getting worse or spiraling out of control then you're blind.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> No one owes these refugees anything to begin with. Europe was being nice to take them in. Now they will suffer for it.
> 
> Protecting ones country, Citizens, culture and way of life is more important than any outside ungrateful refugee or pc sjw feelings.
> 
> I can't believe that is considered extreme. So countries that do nothing and refuse to take them in are being extreme right wing? :surprise:


PC/sjw people are so racist. Imagine the difference if these were Ukrainian refugees. Because they're Muslim/non-white they don't give a fuck. Merkel wants all European countries to follow Germany's path. All of them will have to pay money, especially those that won't take refugees. 



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Stop being dramatic or racist is exactly what the far left said before they started taken them all in when people tried to debate or say it wasn't a good idea. If you don't see the situation getting worse or spiraling out of control then you're blind.


500+ attacks on women in one night, in one place. There's no problem here. We want more refugees. Yay. fpalm

Why do they think sending MORE refugees will help the situation? It's so crazy! :surprise:


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> I've seen people link to vids. I don't know if they're legit though. I avoid clicking on any. I assume the police have cctv footage of the attacks. I doubt they'll ever release it.


I can see the police not doing it but people themselves could. Especially when a news outlet would pay good money for it. Not to mention some people just love getting attention for things they do even if just something they recorded of others doing something.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Hencheman_21 said:


> I can see the police not doing it but people themselves could. Especially when a news outlet would pay good money for it. Not to mention some people just love getting attention for things they do even if just something they recorded of others doing something.


A lot of the women were robbed and it's unlikely they recorded anything. Maybe the attackers recorded it. They'd be silly to release it though. Even if they were just watching, they'd be made an example out of (at least I hope so).


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> *No one owes these refugees anything to begin with. Europe was being nice to take them in*. Now they will suffer for it.
> 
> Protecting ones country, Citizens, culture and way of life is more important than any outside ungrateful refugee or pc sjw feelings.
> *
> ...


You're right no one owes them anything, apart from a little thing called the refugee convention states basically helping people like this in a crisis. What a kind attitude you have towards desperate people you who's awful situation cannot possibly understand. 

And regarding the extreme part of my last comment, I was referring to tarring all refugees with the same brush (I refuse to believe troublemakers are in the majority), and your idea of segregating them from the population, something you've chosen to ignore in your reply.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> You're right no one owes them anything, apart from a little thing called the refugee convention states basically helping people like this in a crisis. What a kind attitude you have towards desperate people you who's awful situation cannot possibly understand.
> 
> And regarding the extreme part of my last comment, I was referring to tarring all refugees with the same brush (I refuse to believe troublemakers are in the majority), and your idea of segregating them from the population, something you've chosen to ignore in your reply.


Yes keep them segregated absolutely. They shouldn't be allowed to roam the streets or attend events. Keep them away from the general populace. Then when the crisis is over you know where they all are and can deport them back.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Yes keep them segregated absolutely. They shouldn't be allowed to roam the streets or attend events. Keep them away from the general populace. Then when the crisis is over you know where they all are and can deport them back.


They're people not infected monkeys.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> You're right no one owes them anything, apart from a little thing called the refugee convention states basically helping people like this in a crisis. What a kind attitude you have towards desperate people you who's awful situation cannot possibly understand.
> 
> And regarding the extreme part of my last comment, I was referring to tarring all refugees with the same brush (I refuse to believe troublemakers are in the majority), and your idea of segregating them from the population, something you've chosen to ignore in your reply.


The law also states that refugees have to stay in the first safe country they reach, they didn't. Also most of these people aren't Syrian, they're using fake Syrian passports which even some of these migrants have admitted to doing. Many aren't refugees and are economic migrants. If Germany actually had a better system in place and could split people who needed help and who were legit from people from Africa and other places trying to sneak in they wouldn't be having such issues. Germany created this clusterfuck!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> They're people not infected monkeys.


Whats your great plan?


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> A lot of the women were robbed and it's unlikely they recorded anything. Maybe the attackers recorded it. They'd be silly to release it though. Even if they were just watching, they'd be made an example out of (at least I hope so).


So 1000 people acting up and no one filmed it? Multiple cases that effected 90 women and no visual proof? Only one witness/victim gave a name? Maybe if it was some kind of special event there would have been people recording it on their phones and accidentally caught one of these numerous crimes/incidents.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Hencheman_21 said:


> So 1000 people acting up and no one filmed it? Multiple cases that effected 90 women and no visual proof? Only one witness/victim gave a name? Maybe if it was some kind of special event there would have been people recording it on their phones and accidentally caught one of these numerous crimes/incidents.


So a false flag? It's 600+ women now. There are witnesses. The women have injuries. Why would they lie? And the police too? For what purpose?


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> So a false flag? It's 600+ women now. There are witnesses. The women have injuries. Why would they lie? And the police too? For what purpose?


Are you asking why a bunch of Germans who are are unhappy with all these foreigners in their country would lie in a way that could lead to them being kicked out of their country? And are you saying the police are confirming these stories, the same police you said would not let the video of these crimes be released? Now I am not saying no crimes were committed. I am just saying it seems weird that such a large number happened in supposedly a rather localized area and no video proof. I remember when people were rioting in Egypt and there was video of that. I mean this is Germany not North Korea.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Are you asking why a bunch of Germans who are are unhappy with all these foreigners in their country would lie in a way that could lead to them being kicked out of their country? And are you saying the police are confirming these stories, the same police you said would not let the video of these crimes be released? Now I am not saying no crimes were committed. I am just saying it seems weird that such a large number happened in supposedly a rather localized area and no video proof. I remember when people were rioting in Egypt and there was video of that. I mean this is Germany not North Korea.


The German police and government have made official comments on the event and most European news sites have also picked up on it 

If it was false I think the government would break it down immediately to prevent their causes from being hijacked


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Are you asking why a bunch of Germans who are are unhappy with all these foreigners in their country would lie in a way that could lead to them being kicked out of their country?


I think you're unfairly judging the Germans on their past. It seems too big to pull off. 600+ victims. That's ignoring the witnesses. Men were also assaulted. Some witnesses have injuries. If they were all lying, how could it be pulled off without the police/government being in on it?

Merkel/Germany has been pushing for refugees. They want all of Europe to take in more. This is the last thing they want.

There's also similar reports coming from Sweden, Finland, Austria and Switzerland.



Hencheman_21 said:


> And are you saying the police are confirming these stories, the same police you said would not let the video of these crimes be released?


Yes but only after lying/downplaying what had happened.



Hencheman_21 said:


> Now I am not saying no crimes were committed. I am just saying it seems weird that such a large number happened in supposedly a rather localized area and no video proof. I remember when people were rioting in Egypt and there was video of that. I mean this is Germany not North Korea.


They may have footage. Just because they aren't sharing it with us doesn't mean there is none. It's probably not a good idea to show it right now (if they have some).

The women were surrounded so you probably wouldn't see much from outside the crowd. I hope there's cctv footage from above. Otherwise it would be hard to tell what's happening.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Wikileaks post news police chief had been covering up the immigrant rapes pback in 2014. A prior incident.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/686613784425836544
*Link:* http://www.politico.eu/article/sweden-sex-assault-migrants-cologne-muslims/

Confirms Julian Assange claims the refugees are not Syrian. It's an invasion force used to spread the caliphate.
The refugees captured turned out to be Afghanistanis who snuck in with the rest.
The Swedish police chief covered up for the Muslim pedophiles:



> About 50 youths predominantly from Afghanistan, according to sources quoted by the Swedish daily Dagens Nyheter, were involved in sexual assaults involving girls as young as 11 years old.





Another article , recent attack.
Germany:

*Link:* http://www.politico.eu/article/crim...hnhof-sex-assault-refugees-asylium-migration/



> BERLIN – Almost all the suspects for the mass sexual assaults on women in Cologne on New Year’s Eve had “a migrant background,” the regional government said on Monday, describing the police response as unacceptable.
> 
> “More than 1,000 Arab and North-African men gathered on New Year’s Eve in the area around Cologne cathedral and Cologne train station,” said North Rhine-Westphalia state’s interior minister, Ralf Jäger. “Among them there were many refugees who were only accepted to Germany in recent months.”
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

> COLOGNE, Germany – A young woman had to receive emergency medical treatment after being pushed down the Cologne Cathedral steps this afternoon, just yards away from where hundreds were molested and assaulted by migrants gangs on New Year’s Eve.
> 
> The latest attack, which took place in broad daylight is an embarrassing indication of the failure of Cologne police to secure even their central business district from migrant criminals in the wake of the new year’s eve attacks.
> 
> ...


Cologne police. fpalm



Pronoss said:


> Swedish *police chief admits to concealing mass sexual assault* by migrants in order to reduce opposition party votes
> 
> About 50 youths predominantly from Afghanistan, according to sources quoted by the Swedish daily Dagens Nyheter, were involved in sexual assaults involving girls as young as 11 years old.


WTF! This is sick! :surprise:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Last night, they actually had one of the victims on a national talk show and this chick still wants more refugees to flood our country. These fucking people will never learn...


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

KC Armstrong said:


> Last night, they actually had one of the victims on a national talk show and this chick still wants more refugees to flood our country. These fucking people will never learn...


I don't even know how to reply to that. :frown2:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

The Dazzler said:


> I don't even know how to reply to that. :frown2:



I mean, you don't want to shit on someone who went through a traumatic experience, but I was almost ready to throw my TV out of the window. Even more annoying was that fucking Green Party politician who was only interested in talking about how the police messed up. Let's not look at the crimes that were committed or the people who committed them. I'm telling you, these people are sick.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So instead of "Blaming the Jews" we're gonna now be "Blaming refugees" for our woes. :leo


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> So instead of "Blaming the Jews" we're gonna now be "Blaming refugees" for our woes. :leo


It's hardly the same thing.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

KC Armstrong said:


> I mean, you don't want to shit on someone who went through a traumatic experience, but I was almost ready to throw my TV out of the window. Even more annoying was that fucking Green Party politician who was only interested in talking about how the police messed up. Let's not look at the crimes that were committed or the people who committed them. I'm telling you, these people are sick.


Hart, aber fair?

Oh and Greens gonna green.




Simply Flawless said:


> So instead of "Blaming the Jews" we're gonna now be "Blaming refugees" for our woes. :leo


No, its more like "Blaming every foreigner/alien", atleast in East Germany.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> I mean, you don't want to shit on someone who went through a traumatic experience, but I was almost ready to throw my TV out of the window. Even more annoying was that fucking Green Party politician who was only interested in talking about how the police messed up. Let's not look at the crimes that were committed or the people who committed them. I'm telling you, these people are sick.




Keep in mind when they bring victims and such on, they are guided with what to say and not say but using reverse psychology or soft language or play on her sense or gratitude for her help and "being brave". It's easy to do it without the person realizing it as nefarious, because first she's probably very nervous to be on TV and in front of everyone, she's still mentally messed up and having to keep reliving the memory with interviews. So when some suited, badge wearing, symbol of authority fellow woman or whatnot may tell her "you will be a hero, and justice will be done, BUT for the sake of national security, and possibly helping other women out there, would you mind mentioning X (talking point)?" And she may feel obliged to agree since they may have paid her bills off, or did something nice for her first, so she has a little sense of "I owe them gratitude for helping me" and while nervous and exposed, she's further used as a pawn as they really don't give a shit, they just know that if they get a victim to say they support, especially a female, then now you can claim supporting immigration is a feminist ideal, and media plays the cropped sound byte of her support many times a day, everyday pushing the agenda.

It'd be interesting to look her back up in a few months time to see how and what she's doing, or if she's still alive.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> I think you're unfairly judging the Germans on their past. It seems too big to pull off. 600+ victims. That's ignoring the witnesses. Men were also assaulted. Some witnesses have injuries. If they were all lying, how could it be pulled off without the police/government being in on it?
> 
> Merkel/Germany has been pushing for refugees. They want all of Europe to take in more. This is the last thing they want.
> 
> ...


I was not referring to their past but to the present. Most Europeans, like Americans, seem to be against letting these refuges in. I just find it weird that such a large scale incident was not caught on video. If I was to guess what happened I would say there were some attacks but because of hysteria, mob mentality, hatred toward the refuges or what have you many more people are saying the same thing happened to create the perception this was much larger than it was. Now I could be wrong and what is being reported is 100% true and on point. I just think the numbers are rather large. Not to mention did the refuges out number the locals by such an amount that the locals did not fight back. I understand some if not most would be hesitant but I am sure there were a few drunk men that would be happy to fight and with the kind of numbers they were talking about it would be quite the melee eventually. 

As I think about it perhaps the issue is misinformation in the reporting. Maybe the numbers are the total of all over Germany, maybe even Europe, and not just that one area of that one city.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Meh. Last time germany was relevant was in the mid-30s.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Hencheman_21 said:


> I just find it weird that such a large scale incident was not caught on video.


We haven't been shown footage yet. It doesn't mean there is none. For example two suspects here recorded the attacks.



> Police confirmed media reports on Friday that Cologne police had arrested two more suspects overnight in connection with the string of sexual assaults carried out in the western German city on New Year's Eve.
> 
> According to broadcaster WDR, the two men were of a foreign background and had in their possession cell phone video footage that showed rioting and the harassment of women.
> 
> Police also found a piece of paper with translations of phrases like "nice breasts," "I'll kill you," and "I want to have sex with you," translated from Arabic into German, wrote the broadcaster.





Hencheman_21 said:


> I was not referring to their past but to the present. Most Europeans, like Americans, seem to be against letting these refuges in.


I see. From what I know, the majority of Europeans were for letting the refugees in. Especially Germany and Sweden. Criticize immigrants/immigration there and you are a Nazi. There was no middle ground. These attacks have changed things though.



Hencheman_21 said:


> Now I could be wrong and what is being reported is 100% true and on point. I just think the numbers are rather large.


I take the opposite from that. The fact the numbers are so large means there's truth to it.



Hencheman_21 said:


> Not to mention did the refuges out number the locals by such an amount that the locals did not fight back. I understand some if not most would be hesitant but I am sure there were a few drunk men that would be happy to fight and with the kind of numbers they were talking about it would be quite the melee eventually.


They were massively outnumbered.



Hencheman_21 said:


> As I think about it perhaps the issue is misinformation in the reporting. Maybe the numbers are the total of all over Germany, maybe even Europe, and not just that one area of that one city.


Tbh it seems like you don't want to believe this happened. Maybe it's because you don't want to think badly about people. I can't really blame you for that. It's how a lot of people are probably feeling in Germany.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> We haven't been shown footage yet. It doesn't mean there is none. For example two suspects here recorded the attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know how evil people can be. But that goes both ways. I can see gangs of young punks doing this but I can also see people exaggerating or trying to add to actual incidents to flame the fires of hate. 

The governments might have opened their arms and even many of the people but there were plenty of people that did not want them there and even feared them. 

Like I have said, it is possible this is all legit and like you said maybe more video will come out. I am just a cynic when there are reports of major things happening with no video to back it up in this day and age where it seems EVERYONE has cameras and cameras are EVERYWHERE. If some Muslims and/or refuges were complaining about being harassed non stop as they walked down the street all the time I would also question them with no video proof. 

As far as the large number meaning it is more likely to be true I would like to point out the sexual abuse/satanic cult scares of the 70's and early 80's in America. They had numerous of cases and "victims" that told of such horrible things. After investigators dug deeper it turned out almost all of it had been made up. If I recall right there might have been a few cases of sexual abuse but far less then reported and nothing of satanic worshipers. Now I am not saying these reports are false like that case but it is some food for thought till more investigating goes on and the real facts come out.

It is possible they were outnumbered but to me that would mean they were in an area that was almost all refuges and very little citizens. Not saying that would excuse what happened but one does have to be careful where they travel especially during night and at a time of wild partying. I should be able to go where I want but there are areas I do not just to be safe.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> The law also states that refugees have to stay in the first safe country they reach, they didn't. *Also most of these people aren't Syrian, they're using fake Syrian passports which even some of these migrants have admitted to doing. Many aren't refugees and are economic migrants.* If Germany actually had a better system in place and could split people who needed help and who were legit from people from Africa and other places trying to sneak in they wouldn't be having such issues. Germany created this clusterfuck!


Source? 

Or just biased opinion?

You realise when you say 'these people' you're talking about hundreds of thousands right? So you're telling me 'most' of them all took the time to sneakily make fake passports so when their country got bombed to shit they could all take a nice stroll over to Germany?

I've got no doubt that there's a minority who will always try to cheat the system for whatever reason, I'm just wondering why you seem to think they're in the majority.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Shameless vid from The Young Turks.







> @2min10sec
> But I really want everyone to keep in mind that this isn't a representation of all Muslims. However. You know, *when you come from a culture or a country that believes women should be covered, and if they're not covered, they're "asking for it". Well some chunk of those people are going to carry out acts of violence like this. It's really a huge cultural difference that needs to be addressed.*





> @3min10sec
> There was a European country that we reported on fairly recently, that is of course allowing Syrian refugees to come in. But when they come in, *there's a very, I think... fair education program that they have to go through. And the education program is basically getting them accustomed to the cultural differences in this European country. So the way you treat women in our country is very different from the way that women are treated in your country. *You know, not to, you know violate your own beliefs or whatever. But these are our laws and you need to follow them.


It's not the rapists fault guys! It's just cultural differences. It's normal! An education program will teach them not to rape. Though it must be fair of course. We mustn't violate their beliefs! Yeah they gathered together to attack women. Yeah the government tried to cover it up. But don't worry about any of that. Nothing to worry about. (Y) 
Now let's talk about this rape culture problem in America. :maury



Hencheman_21 said:


> It is possible they were outnumbered but to me that would mean they were in an area that was almost all refuges and very little citizens. Not saying that would excuse what happened but one does have to be careful where they travel especially during night and at a time of wild partying. I should be able to go where I want but there are areas I do not just to be safe.


A lot of the attacks happened around the train station as women were coming and going. The attackers had gathered together. It's not like it's a bad area. Nothing like this has happened before.



Hencheman_21 said:


> Like I have said, it is possible this is all legit and like you said maybe more video will come out. I am just a cynic when there are reports of major things happening with no video to back it up in this day and age where it seems EVERYONE has cameras and cameras are EVERYWHERE. If some Muslims and/or refuges were complaining about being harassed non stop as they walked down the street all the time I would also question them with no video proof.


Okay then. I guess being a little sceptical is a good thing. :smile2:


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> Shameless vid from The Young Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your 2nd quote from the video is a bit misleading from how you ended it. She says "not to violate your beliefs but these are our laws and you need to follow them"


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Dazzler said:


> Shameless vid from The Young Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This video is horrible and contradicts itself. On one hand they claim that this isn't representative of all Muslims and then claim that because the culture is so different the men have a different perception of women. After watching the video I was left with the impression that most Muslim men would perceive the average European woman to be asking for it. 


I really don't think a lot of this is too difficult to understand. The refugees come from cultures that don't respect women and now, to the shock of everyone, they aren't respecting women. Shocking right? 

What really annoys me is that I've heard people say that these guys are terrorists and that's just absurd.


----------



## arnoldlee895 (Apr 18, 2012)

Japan is probably laughing at Germany right now. Gotta say, Japan made a smart decisión on just saying no to refugee.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Your 2nd quote from the video is a bit misleading from how you ended it. She says "not to violate your beliefs but these are our laws and you need to follow them"


K I'll add the rest. It's the beliefs bit I have a problem with. What has their beliefs got to do with not groping/raping women? If they have beliefs that say it's okay, those beliefs should be challenged! Every liberal should make it clear, the way a woman dresses should not change how you treat her. I can't believe how backwards progressive liberals are when it comes to Islam.



FITZ said:


> This video is horrible and contradicts itself. On one hand they claim that this isn't representative of all Muslims and then claim that because the culture is so different the men have a different perception of women. After watching the video I was left with the impression that most Muslim men would perceive the average European woman to be asking for it.


Yeah it's really bad. They can't decide which direction to spin the discussion. I'm glad it's getting so many dislikes. :grin2:


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

....


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

the refugee thing is crazy. i cant really be mad at the refugees themselfes for acting in certain ways. you just have this large number of culturally different people placed in the middle of europe in an alien envoirment so what do these politicians expect. i would rather blame politics and police for getting us and the refugees in these circumstances.

as ive allready told i live in a small village, with many many refugees. we have a big number of refugees that live in a deserted former school. the former school is the largest building in my village, it closed 20 years ago and was deserted, now they put refugees in it.the refugees dont speak our language and have no interaction with the people of our village. the people of our village dont hate them, we are educated fucking germans and know better than to hate on war refugees who just want to be where its fucking safe. germany has been in wars and we know how beneficial it is to be at a safe place while a war is going on

.but its difficult, and its a mistake of the politicians to put a large number of foreign people in an alien enviroment just like that. 

lately, me and two buddys of mine drank a few beer and one of us had to walk his dog because it needed to take a shit. so we went down the road with the dog. the road stops where the former school, now refugee building, is. we stopped at the building because the road ends there, let the dog loose and chatted while drinking our beer. a refugee women looks out the window, and we look at her. then there are screams throughout the building and all the lights go on in every room. we just look at each other dumbfounded. then we realize there is a mass panic in that fucking building, screams and lights going on in every room. then a group of men came out to confront us while the whole building was going crazy. we went to the group and said "its all good, chill, we aint tripping" but they just looked at us dumbfounded dont even speak german nor english nor any fucking intelligable language.they were clearly frightened. so we got the dog and left on a sour note.

so you clearly had two groups of people who have nothing against each other going at each other, why? because politicians fucked up. i cant be mad at no refugees for groping women or acting crazy. politicians placed them in this envoirment without educating them, they dont even speak the language or can really interact with us. that refugee shit is all fucked up


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I actually looked at that video on youtube and they are getting hammered there as well. I'm really happy how negative the reaction is to that video.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

siam baba said:


> the refugee thing is crazy. i cant really be mad at the refugees themselfes for acting in certain ways. you just have this large number of culturally different people placed in the middle of europe in an alien envoirment so what do these politicians expect. i would rather blame politics and police for getting us and the refugees in these circumstances.


You can't blame human beings for being indecent people?

Fuck that logic, round these fuckers up and send them back to face whatever hell hole they left behind.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Europe is so terrified of right-wing extremism that many of their governments are fine with being "wrong" as long as they do not have take an even slightly "fascist" stance

In the process the are encouraging it by giving the far right no notice and when bad things happen they look completely obvious

Europe is going to have a rise in far right nationalism because they spent so long ignoring it that the moderates got angry and went extreme

I think TYT have just accepted they are "fox news of the left" and just bait for views


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Saw this earlier. Islam isn't a race. She does everything to derail the discussion. It's from my country. unk4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't imagine living in such terror.


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

its all a fucking mess, but fuck it, were brothers


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

How come people can accept individual humans can be unenlightened, evil, repulsive, but a culture can't be? Not all cultures are beautiful, some are down right ugly. The men who committed these crimes came from an ugly culture, or at least a culture with ugly aspects.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Saw this earlier. :frown2:


> MIGRANT SEX ATTACK 'COVER-UP': Welcome party for Cologne refugees turned into mass groping
> 
> FURY was growing in Germany tonight over mounting evidence of a cover-up of migrant sex crimes after it emerged a welcome party for refugees held two months before the Cologne rapes descended into a mass groping session.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Shit is getting serious over here in Europe guys! There's lots of stuff being reported the last week. People think the police aren't protecting them. Vigilante groups forming in parts of Europe. I think the elites are pushing for a civil war! :woo

Refugee kicks woman's face - broken cheekbone

16-year-old sexually abused?

Woman robbed and sexually assaulted by five men

Afghan is supposed to have sexually harassed patient

Two girls were assaulted in Almere by asylum seekers. After 'Cologne' parents also fear a police cover-up here.

Under Siege: Women Afraid to Go Out in Danish Town Due to Migrant Assaults

Denmark becomes the latest country to report surge in women being groped by groups of migrants as locals say Syrians 'go nuts if they see a girl'

Surrounded and peed on seven year old girl

Girl, 17, is 'raped' and her 14-year-old sister is sexually assaulted as she tried to save her when group of Syrian migrants surrounded them at German public swimming pool

^ In response to the link above, the pool has banned all migrants. Info on that below.

German leisure centre becomes the first to ban all migrants after a schoolgirl was sexually assaulted in a public swimming pool by Syrian teenagers


----------



## arnoldlee895 (Apr 18, 2012)

This is probably just the beginning though.

I heard Germany will be accepting even more migrants this year than last year. 

Does anyone here actually live in Germany? I would like to know how the situation is really like over there with this whole refugee thing.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

arnoldlee895 said:


> This is probably just the beginning though.
> 
> I heard Germany will be accepting even more migrants this year than last year.


You're right. Just the start. :frown2:

Our cultures are too different. They're being given no time to adjust/integrate. More are on the way. It's a crazy situation.

Three North Africans hit on two transgender women. When they realise this, they decide to stone them to death. Luckily a police car was passing at the time. :surprise:


----------



## arnoldlee895 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah it really does look like the situation is really horrible in Germany.

When I type "Germany" in youtube, majority of the videos are about migrants and refugees.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/europes-border-crisis/cologne-sex-attack-sprees-sparks-huge-spike-weapons-sales-n497201



> *Cologne Sex-Attack Spree Sparks 'Huge Spike' in Weapons Sales*
> 
> MAINZ, Germany — A spate of Hundreds of sex assaults allegedly committed mostly by North African men on New Year's Eve in Cologne has sparked an "explosion in sales" of pepper spray and non-lethal guns, German officials and an industry chief said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Germany has a very fast growing right wing party that have also had violent clashes occasionally.
For Americans our party names got reversed "Lincoln was Republican for example"

But in Germany the far right party is the National Democrats 
The political correctness over there label the National Democratic party as "neo Nazi" due to during the East-West split, the West Germany protested Russia's control of East Germany under the National Democratic party.But they've had 11 consecutive representatives in parliament, and due to immigration issues in 2014 German National Democrat Udo Voigt was elected to EU European Parliament first time a National Democrat has been elected to eu parliament from Germany. Who knows maybe they'll take the Chancellor away from Merkel.

But their numbers continue to grow against immigration

National Democratic March denouncing Merkel's policies
https://youtu.be/aQy9oG7QU-w





That's the modern NPD


Here's video of the Allied controlled older 70s West Germany National Democratic Party protesting what many saw as a "puppet" government of West Germany, they protested Bonn government handling of Soviet Union and East Germany. In 1970

https://youtu.be/qC9h6k4MM0U





Reagan a Republican our "right wing" party in 80s rallied the West Germans and the famous speech that some mark as the visible beginning of the end of the Soviet Union when he ended with "Mr. Gorbachev, Tear Down This Wall!"

The last minute of Reagan's speech to the West German and East German folks because he gave the speech that was sent over loudspeakers facing both sides at the Brandenburg Gate on the Allies' West German side.

https://youtu.be/YtYdjbpBk6A


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

> *Are lopsided migrant sex ratios giving Europe a man problem?*
> 
> SINCE the attacks in Cologne several commentators have argued that Europe has a “man problem”. Writing in Politico Magazine, Valerie Hudson, a political scientist, argued that “the sex ratios among migrants are so one-sided...that they could radically change the gender balance in European countries in certain age cohorts”—especially young ones. Is this the case?
> 
> More young men than young women have indeed been coming to Europe. *Of the 1.2m asylum applicants in the last 12 months of available data, 73% were men*, up from 66% in 2012. Those men skew increasingly young: according to Eurostat, the proportion of male asylum claimants who were 18- to 34-year-olds was 40% in October 2015 (the latest available data), up from 35% in 2012. Males between 14 and 17 years old accounted for 11% of all asylum-seekers, up from 5% in 2012.





2 Ton 21 said:


> "CS gas spray, stun guns and pepper spray are especially in great demand," he added.


All are illegal in the UK. Women will be defenceless here. :frown2:



Pronoss said:


> Germany has a very fast growing right wing party that have also had violent clashes occasionally.


It seems to be the case all over Europe. Crimes are being reported all the time. Sweden and Germany are suffering the most.



> *Merkel ally threatens legal action over refugee policy*
> 
> A prominent ally of Germany's Angela Merkel has threatened to take her government to court over its open door refugee policy as political pressure grows for the chancellor to reduce the number of new arrivals.
> 
> ...


^ Hopefully that brings needed changes.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

The right wing can be fun especially before political correctness went nuts.

Reagan telling collection of Soviet Russia jokes, during the cold war  

https://youtu.be/mN3z3eSVG7A





Reagan was a famous Hollywood actor in westerns, now with nuclear weapons at his control.
That makes him the first "Duke Nukem"

lol!


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Rather than deal with the problem the guys over there would rather march down the street in women's clothing. smh


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Rather than deal with the problem the guys over there would rather march down the street in women's clothing. smh


Were I a militant Islamist imam like Sheikh Muhammad Ayed declaring the Islamist goal of conquering Europe through migration and "breeding" I would be laughing until my sides split.


----------



## GroinTime (Jan 15, 2016)

I guess Hitler wasn't so bad after all.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Woah look at this nutter! I thought her head was going to explode. :surprise:

*Pro Migrant Activists Claim Cologne Mass Rape Was NOT Migrants*


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> Shouldn't be hard to believe for anyone who knows about the history of Islam. Invading countries, raping the women and killing the men is pretty much Islam 101. It's not just a religion but also an expansionist political ideology. The strange thing this time around is that European leftists including feminists of all people are holding the door open and keeping European men in bondage as it happens. The world has gone absolutely insane.
> 
> *I disagree with Donald Trump on a lot, but I do think he'd be America's best defense against Islam *and the left's destructive agenda because he doesn't care about being PC and he emboldens other people to be the same way. Rand Paul would also offer a solid defense but he has zero chance. No politician will deliver us from corruption or tyranny, but the difference right now between Trump and leftists is the difference between survival and destruction for Western civilization, in my view.


100% true


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

History has proven again and again that when there is a spike in Muslim population, there is a spike in violence and rapes. 

India consists of 80% Hindus and 15% Muslims. The only state where Muslims are in a majority is Kashmir. That is also the only place where India witnessed a genocide and ethnic cleansing of Hindus

Famous words uttered by Muslim terrorists during Kashmiri Pandits genocide.


> *We want Kashmir to become Pakistan without Pandit men but with their women*




I have seen what happens when members of that cult increases and that is why I will vote for Donald Trump. I hope Germany realizes it's mistake before it is too late.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

> *Number of complaints in Cologne attacks continues to grow*
> BERLIN — German prosecutors say more than 800 complaints have now been filed in connection with assaults and robberies in Cologne on New Year’s Eve that investigators have linked largely to foreigners.
> 
> About 521 complaints allege some kind of sexual assault, including three rapes. The overall number of complaints has grown from 766 on Monday to 809 on Tuesday.
> ...





AttitudeEraFan said:


> I have seen what happens when members of that cult increases and that is why I will vote for Donald Trump. I hope Germany realizes it's mistake before it is too late.


If I was American, I'd vote for Trump for this reason alone. Unfortunately it's not just Germany. It's happening in a lot of European countries. Germany and Sweden have taken the most migrants, so they're getting the worst of it. :frown2:








> Stockholm police
> We didn't cover up. We didn't tell.


 fpalm


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

The police have released a list of the crimes reported on nye in Cologne. Sadly they've only identified 30 suspects.



> Cologne Imam: Girls Were Raped Because They Were Half Naked And Wore Perfume
> 
> Speaking to major Russian channel REN TV, Imam Sami Abu-Yusuf’s remarks came during a 12 minute segment bringing Russians up to date with the latest developments in the migrant invasion of Europe. Sandwiched between eyewitness-footage of migrant rampages in Cologne, women being sexually assaulted by apparently Arab gangs, and a segment on a surge of interest in self defence courses in Germany the Imam told the interviewer: *“we need to react properly, and not to add fuel to the fire”*.
> 
> Explaining in the view of Salafist Islam why hundreds of women found themselves groped, sexually assaulted and in some cases raped by gangs of migrant men in cities across Germany the Imam said: *“the events of New Year’s Eve were the girls own fault, because they were half naked and wearing perfume. It is not surprising the men wanted to attack them. [Dressing like that] is like adding fuel to the fire”.*


Wtf? This guy is an Imam in Cologne. :surprise:



> Germans must ban ALCOHOL if they want to prevent further sex attacks and help North Africans integrate, says Muslim group
> 
> *Germans need to ban alcohol if they want to prevent further sexual violence* and to *help North African migrants integrate into society*.
> 
> ...


Alcohol or more migrants. Tough choice you have there Germany. :hmm:


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I heard the term rapefugees here a lot. Seems like it fits. You can't bring 3rd rate people into civilization and expect them to adapt. They're too stupid to realise they're just refugees and could be deported any minute. Even better if shit hits the fan for them. Literally everybody here is against refugees. It's not racism, it's realism. They're simply useless to us and a waste of space and money. Most of them adult war-ready males who were too scared to fight for their own country.

The thing is, I was a refugee myself. My family came to Austria during the Yugoslavia war. What did we do? We didn't push our believs unto Austrians, we tried to integrate as best as we could into society. People can't even tell where I'm from simply because of my behaviour and I know a lot of people that are the same. I'm not a sheep just adapting, I'm still "unique" or "special" according to people IRL talking crazy stuff all the time, beeing a degeneric freak (well, what do you expect) but literally nobody here even sees me as a foreigner because I actually went to school here, had tons of inlander friends and speak fluid german like anybody else should.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

arnoldlee895 said:


> This is probably just the beginning though.
> 
> I heard Germany will be accepting even more migrants this year than last year.
> 
> Does anyone here actually live in Germany? I would like to know how the situation is really like over there with this whole refugee thing.


The problem with this is that depending on where they live in Germany and political stance you'll get different answers. If they're liberal and live in an area with no migrants they'll say all is well. Likewise you may get someone who will blow it out of proportion. All I know is Germany is in a bad spot, like Sweden. Their media will hide it and their insanely liberal folks will defend their stance no matter what.

http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/01/...ks-by-migrant-men-swedens-record-is-shameful/ Also I was right, Sweden busted for covering up stuff! Anyone who doesn't like the source, google it it's on leftist media too. Though they're more concerned about "race relations" than about women.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

> *Report: Cologne-like New Year's Eve attacks in 12 German states*
> 
> The German broadcasters WDR and NDR, as well as the newspaper "Süddeutsche Zeitung" on Saturday reported that the phenomenon of sexual violence paired with thievery was more widespread on New Year's Eve than previously thought.
> 
> ...



Another pool in Germany has banned migrants. It must be really weird for the people working there. Also the last pool had to lift their ban after left wing pressure. :frown2:


> *Gang of migrants arrested after 'sexually assaulting women and masturbating at historic German swimming baths'*
> 
> Migrants have been banned from a historic swimming bath in Germany after a gang of men were caught on camera masturbating in a hot tub and sexually assaulting women.
> 
> ...


Good job there police. fpalm


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Every one of these threads dies down when people are sick of the back and forth, redundant, nothing arguments. And then all that's left behind is the anti-immigration people left to have a little party with eachother. :lol

It happens in YouTube videos and Facebook posts too. :lol


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> Every one of these threads dies down when people are sick of the back and forth, redundant, nothing arguments. And then all that's left behind is the anti-immigration people left to have a little party with eachother. :lol
> 
> It happens in YouTube videos and Facebook posts too. :lol


Lol, I guess it has been a little quiet in here. :grin2: It's a pretty big topic for Europeans right now, so I keep updating as stuff happens. Do you have opinions on the migrant crisis? Is any of this being reported in Australia?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The Dazzler said:


> Lol, I guess it has been a little quiet in here. :grin2: It's a pretty big topic for Europeans right now, so I keep updating as stuff happens. Do you have opinions on the migrant crisis? Is any of this being reported in Australia?


No we have no issues here and we never really have. There is more of an issue with the anti-Islam / blatantly racist crowd(s) in Australia.
People need to understand immigration is not an issue. The leniency and openness of immigration laws are.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> No we have no issues here and we never really have.


That's good to hear. :smile2:



KILL V. Oxi said:


> People need to understand immigration is not an issue. The leniency and openness of immigration laws are.


Agreed. The problem is Germany has been allowing people in without making sure they're Syrian. When these migrants are given passports they can travel through most of the EU. 600,000 are unaccounted for in Germany. Migrants have been posing as Syrian refugees. Of the 30 suspects police have identified, 25 are Algerians and Moroccans.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

More bans on refugees/migrants. I'm surprised it's being allowed in Germany. I'm not sure what else they can do though. 



> *Pubs and clubs in German town of Freiburg forbid refugees*
> 
> Freiburg, Germany prides itself on being the country's "Green City," a friendly, open place where a family of four is more likely to own a tandem bike than a station wagon. On Saturday, however, the small city on the edge of the Black Forest in the south of the country was splashed across the German media for a much different reason - the decision by a group of clubs and bars to keep refugees out.
> 
> According to reports, a wave of pickpocketing and sexual assaults preceded the decision in the university town where thousands of students flock to bars every evening. After a series of sexual assaults in the city of Cologne on New Year's Eve , the line between welcoming refugees and providing security has become a flashpoint across the country.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

North Africa isn't Syria - these were incredibly unlikely to be Syrian refugees. Hey racists, get a fucking map.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

QWERTYOP said:


> North Africa isn't Syria - these were incredibly unlikely to be Syrian refugees.


Of the suspects a lot are North African as you say. Many NA migrants are entering into Germany with the Syrians. The press presents all of them as being refugees. Sucks for any Syrians wanting a fresh start. 



QWERTYOP said:


> Hey racists, get a fucking map.


Merkel could do with one too. :laugh:


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

QWERTYOP said:


> North Africa isn't Syria - these were incredibly unlikely to be Syrian refugees. Hey racists, get a fucking map.


Most people know they're not Syrians but they're showing up with fake Syrian paperwork.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

prime example of why there's probably going to be a race war in Europe in the near future


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

> *Moscow accuses Germany of hushing up Russian girl's rape*
> 
> The Kremlin on Tuesday turned Russian media reports about the rape of a 13-year-old girl in Berlin into a diplomatic spat with Germany.
> 
> ...


At first the police denied the story.



> Berlin police on Tuesday rejected a .German-Russian teenager's claim she was kidnapped and raped by foreigners and urged calm in a social media storm involving far-right activists and Russian media.
> 
> The 13-year-old girl had gone missing in Berlin, reportedly on her way to school, on January 11.
> 
> ...


Now they've changed it to consensual sex. She's 13. Her cousin spoke at an NPD rally. She said the police interrogated her alone for 3 hours and pressured her into saying this. I wasn't sure whether to believe it. Now with the police saying it was consensual sex, it's probably true. :surprise:


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> At first the police denied the story.
> 
> 
> 
> Now they've changed it to consensual sex. She's 13. Her cousin spoke at an NPD rally. She said the police interrogated her alone for 3 hours and pressured her into saying this. I wasn't sure whether to believe it. Now with the police saying it was consensual sex, it's probably true. :surprise:


They been covering up a lot, it's not just this or the mass rape rampage either. It's crazy that in Germany you have Policing covering up crimes, seizing anti-refugee people's computers etc and trying to silence the opposition. That does not sound like a free country! Also 13 is legal age of consent? Seriously? So she left with a bunch of old men to get fucked? That sounds so dumb!


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Miss Sally said:


> They been covering up a lot, it's not just this or the mass rape rampage either. It's crazy that in Germany you have Policing covering up crimes, seizing anti-refugee people's computers etc and trying to silence the opposition. That does not sound like a free country!


I wish it was just German police covering up crimes. It's been happening in other European countries too. It will be harder for them to do it after Cologne.



Miss Sally said:


> Also 13 is legal age of consent? Seriously? So she left with a bunch of old men to get fucked? That sounds so dumb!


Legal age for consent is 14 in Germany. The police admit sex took place. So the men should be done for statutory rape at least. Now a Russian reporter is being accused of incitement for sharing the story. :laugh:


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

*1. Ban ISLAM

2. Ban KORAN

3. If anyone is found practicing Islam, strip him/her out of citizenship*



This sound harsh but this is the only way to stop them.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

AttitudeEraFan said:


> *1. Ban ISLAM
> 
> 2. Ban KORAN
> 
> ...


Besides the fact that most Muslims in the West are westernized and assimilated into our culture. The actions of radicals and immigrants should not hurt the peaceful majority.


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

^They are assimilated because they fear minority backlash. Read history books what has happened when they increase in numbers.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

:frown2:

-edit-
Also an update on the 13 year old Russian girl.



> *German police accused of covering up the rape of a 13-year-old girl*
> GERMAN POLICE ARE investigating a man for allegedly sexually abusing a German-Russian teenager, whose claim she was kidnapped and raped by foreigners in Berlin was backed by Moscow yesterday.
> 
> Berlin police rejected the 13-year-old’s account last week.
> ...


I'm not sure what to say to this. fpalm


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

> Saira holds a photograph of herself before being burned. Saira was married at 15, but was to live with her parents until she finished school. Her husband wasn’t so keen on the idea, and attacked her with acid as punishment for making him wait. Saira has had nine surgeries since.












*THESE BRUTAL SAVAGES MUST NOT BE ALLOWED*


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

This election cycle will be interesting. 

My home state is up first this march. Last time Fukushima happened and we elected a Green Party premier. 
Based on last weeks poll, theres no favorite. Im kinda psyched.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

The Cologne carnival is coming up. February 4th-9th.


> *Cologne sex attacks: 'Safe zone' for women planned ahead of city's carnival*
> Authorities in the German city of Cologne are to set up a “safe zone” for women during the annual carnival which begins next week, to avoid a repeat of the New Year sex attacks on women.
> 
> The Cologne carnival is one of the largest street festivals in Europe, and attracts more than 1m people to its main parade each year.
> ...





> *Cologne and Bonn carnival organisers tell refugees not to urinate in public or kiss people without consent*
> “Carnival is a centuries-old tradition,” reads the first line of a leaflet printed by the organisers of this year’s Cologne and Bonn carnivals. The leaflet, which provides cultural information along with rules on urinating in public and what sexual consent means is printed in a number of languages including English, French, Arabic and Farsi.
> 
> The “information for refugees” leaflet is intended to welcome people to join in with the celebrations, but it is explicit about sexual consent following the mass sex attacks in Cologne on New Year’s Eve.
> ...





> *How the Cologne Carnival will approach refugee issues*
> In light of the recent sexual assaults, the Cologne parade and celebrations will be closely watched. Police plan to increase security, with several hundred officers from outside the city backing up the local forces. Organizers are stepping up their radio communications network, and security bases manned by police, municipal officers and psychologists will be set up at focal points.
> 
> Several cities - including Bonn, Cologne and Mönchengladbach - are distributing flyers that explain the Carnival code of conduct in German and Arabic. Sensitive issues include behavior that all who take part in Carnival are sure to encounter on the streets and in the bars: excessive drinking, dancing and kissing.


I'm not sure what to make of the safe zone. Will men be allowed in? Will all the women just stay in it? If a woman leaves is she then at risk? The leaflets should at least prevent misunderstandings with the kissing. I'm glad there'll be more police just in case.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

AttitudeEraFan said:


> *THESE BRUTAL SAVAGES MUST NOT BE ALLOWED*




Fuckyou. Only the lowest of the low scum uses tragedies to spread racism. This technique has been used by nazis forever. Why? When shit goes bad people need someone to blame and then the nazis come along. "This is what we have been saying all along" And people go yeah that sounds right. Brainwashing at its finest.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Fuckyou. Only the lowest of the low scum uses tragedies to spread racism. This technique has been used by nazis forever. Why? When shit goes bad people need someone to blame and then the nazis come along. "This is what we have been saying all along" And people go yeah that sounds right. Brainwashing at its finest.


Yeah but you have no problem when liberals promote their hatred against white people right? It's only when whites point out all the crime minorities commit that people like you come out of the woodwork and cry racism.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

It's as if someone created the Syrian crisis to generate chaos and hate. 

Umm I wonder who would benefit from it....?

But Angela Merkel seems like stupid cunt, though. She was taken for a ride.


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

^I wouldn't be surprised if it is true. The refugees are going to lead the downfall of Europe in the long run. Angela Merkel has betrayed Germany and Europe.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Yeah but you have no problem when liberals promote their hatred against white people right? It's only when whites point out all the crime minorities commit that people like you come out of the woodwork and cry racism.


I'm white myself you idiot. Only difference is when a white person does something not all whites are blamed but when a person of colour does it suddenly they are all guilty. Thats the racism part.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Governor of Colorado, until ,1987. A democrat who now pushes political correctness and is in the forefront of using political correctness to destroy America.

This is happening in Germany and Sweden. And here in US and needs to be stopped.
But hear a political correctness advocate turn your stomach.

This is the left's political correctness movement heard from their "think tank" meetings.
From 2004 before plan went into motion.
https://youtu.be/nFAQNjqH1zA






That's his 2004 speech which the political correctness movement put into motion.
Here is the same that he gave with elaboration



> First to destroy America,
> 
> "Turn America into a bilingual or multi-lingual and bicultural country. History shows that no nation can survive the tension, conflict, and antagonism of two or more competing languages and cultures. It is a blessing for an individual to be bilingual; however, it is a curse for a society to be bilingual. The historical scholar Seymour Lipset put it this way: 'The histories of bilingual and bi-cultural societies that do not assimilate are histories of turmoil, tension, and tragedy. Canada, Belgium, Malaysia, Lebanon all face crises of national existence in which minorities press for autonomy, if not independence. Pakistan and Cyprus have divided. Nigeria suppressed an ethnic rebellion. France faces difficulties with Basques, Bretons, and Corsicans."
> 
> ...


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Fuckyou. Only the lowest of the low scum uses tragedies to spread racism. This technique has been used by nazis forever. Why? When shit goes bad people need someone to blame and then the nazis come along. "This is what we have been saying all along" And people go yeah that sounds right. Brainwashing at its finest.


Islam is worse than Nazism.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

AttitudeEraFan said:


> Islam is worse than Nazism.



In what way? Please elaborate with actual facts so I can own your ass.


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

Are you so blind to your faith that you cannot see the crimes committed in the name of your cult?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

AttitudeEraFan said:


> Islam is worse than Nazism.





AttitudeEraFan said:


> Are you so blind to your faith that you cannot see the crimes committed in the name of your cult?


One of the two people who continue to spew their bias here is also anti-vaccine.
The other is comparing Islam to Nazism.

Do you also believe the anti-vaccine movement, out of curiosity?


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

The genocide of Hindus in Bangladesh

















The genocide of Hindus in Pakistan. There is a massive dip in Hindu population after Pakistan got independence









The genocide of Kashmiri Pandits in Kashmir(Only state in India with Muslim majority)










As a Hindu living in US, it pains me to see all this.


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

Islam's genocide of Hindus in South Asia is far bigger than what Nazi did to the Jews. We Hindus may not have the media might like the Jews to bring the world's attention on the atrocities committed on Hindus. To my friends in USA, Hitler may be the baddest person on the planet for what he did. But as a person with Hindu roots, the crimes committed by Hitler pales in comparison to the crimes done in name of Islam to Hindus, Christians and other non-Muslims. Also, Hitler was stopped. This cult has not yet been stopped.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Loudness said:


> I heard the term rapefugees here a lot. Seems like it fits. You can't bring 3rd rate people into civilization and expect them to adapt. They're too stupid to realise they're just refugees and could be deported any minute. Even better if shit hits the fan for them. Literally everybody here is against refugees. It's not racism, it's realism. They're simply useless to us and a waste of space and money. Most of them adult war-ready males who were too scared to fight for their own country.
> 
> The thing is, I was a refugee myself. My family came to Austria during the Yugoslavia war. What did we do? We didn't push our believs unto Austrians, we tried to integrate as best as we could into society. People can't even tell where I'm from simply because of my behaviour and I know a lot of people that are the same. I'm not a sheep just adapting, I'm still "unique" or "special" according to people IRL talking crazy stuff all the time, beeing a degeneric freak (well, what do you expect) but literally nobody here even sees me as a foreigner *because I actually went to school here, had tons of inlander friends and speak fluid german like anybody else should.*


Ya, like the kids of these refugees will and they will also adapt and integrate. How in the fuck do you expect people that have just arrived in a country to pick up the language? That isn't how it works and integrating people into a society doesn't happen over night, it happens over a generation or a few. 

My parents moved from India and they aren't remotely in the "canadian culture", whereas I very much am since I was born and raised here alongside other kids. That's how it happens. 



And calling them 3rd rate people is as low as a person can get. ut


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

AttitudeEraFan said:


> As a Hindu living in US, it pains me to see all this.





AttitudeEraFan said:


> Islam's genocide of Hindus in South Asia is far bigger than what Nazi did to the Jews. We Hindus may not have the media might like the Jews to bring the world's attention on the atrocities committed on Hindus. To my friends in USA, Hitler may be the baddest person on the planet for what he did. But as a person with Hindu roots, the crimes committed by Hitler pales in comparison to the crimes done in name of Islam to Hindus, Christians and other non-Muslims. Also, Hitler was stopped. This cult has not yet been stopped.


Picking your battles, huh?

Please respond:



KILL V. Oxi said:


> One of the two people who continue to spew their bias here is also anti-vaccine.
> The other is comparing Islam to Nazism.
> 
> Do you also believe the anti-vaccine movement, out of curiosity?


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

The shitty arabs and africans are destroying our beautiful continent, 95% of the europeans don't want these people in our lands, finally many countries like Germany,Sweden and Poland are sending back these immigrants but probably it's too late we got invaded now


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

> *EU leaders insist there is 'NO LINK' between the migrant crisis and New Year sex attacks in Cologne - and vow to bring about an end to 'false accusations' *
> *There is 'no link' between the migrant crisis and the wave of sex attacks in Cologne during New Year celebrations, EU officials believe.
> *
> The European Commission wants to *remove 'false associations' between the increasing number of some criminal acts and the arrival of migrants, *documents show.
> ...


^ This is pretty crazy. Saying there is no link. Just a matter of public order. :laugh:




KILL V. Oxi said:


> One of the two people who continue to spew their bias here is also anti-vaccine.


I'm guessing that's directed at me? Vaccines have nothing to do with this thread. fpalm What bias have I spewed?

Do you have anything meaningful to add, or are you just here to bully people into silence? If so, that won't work. Don't open the thread if it triggers you.


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

*Religion of Peace?*


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

@KILL V. Oxi Attitude is right, Hindus consider Islam to be the Religion of the Sword, during the Arab invasion (Islamic expansion) Persia's culture was completely destroyed, India suffered horrible atrocities by Islamic armies including slavery, genocide and them destroying Religious areas. Timur and many others like him made Islamic forays into India and surrounding areas. To this day many Hindus, Buddhists and Christians within India hate Islam. They consider it to be worse than a plague. Of course this is largely ignored like the Turks committing genocide on the Armenians which they denied for years, there are photos of naked, raped christian women nailed to crosses by turkish troops but I guess it doesn't matter. The Islamic genocide within India and even Africa is often ignored, I can see why he would hate Islam. Not sure why you're defending Islam so vehemently.


@Pronoss You're 100% right like I've been telling people, there has never been a successful multicultural Empire in which all cultures are equal, there just isn't any way to physically nor bureaucratic way to make it work. Some group will always feel slighted and segregation breeds contempt not understanding. There is a reason why the Roman Empire even though they accepted all Races and Cultures within it made Roman Culture and language supreme. They assimilated entire peoples into their ranks and kept them to what their culture was strongest suited for, example would be an Archer based culture would be kept as archers but live as Romans. 

The whole multicultural movement is a delusion and the people perpetrating it know it's a lie, there is a reason why the biggest supports often live in the least diverse and most wealthiest areas while singing from the rooftops of how great it is. Having a Little Mexico or China or Germany isn't bad but when generations of people are born without knowing the host countries language, culture or ethics it becomes a problem. Multiculturalism creates unstable Government and affairs within a society, how can there be unity when everyone feels they're entitled to every little thing and then gets upset when it appears someone else may have more? It simply doesn't work! The nation was built on the melting pot ideal with America culture being supreme, not Mexican, not French, not English, Chinese but American. The founding fathers knew the only way for the nation to survive was that it becomes less like Europe where they had the English and French locked in bitter wars for centuries, the Fathers wanted a unified nation where peoples from all nations make one bigger better Nation. The multicultural assholes forgot this mantra! They wish to take us back to an area where diversity was king and there was a war every year because of it!

America is an odd thing. 50+ large areas where one person can go to and get along just fine, unlike Europe where the culture and language changes every 50 miles. This is what the Founders were trying to escape and now we have people trying to turn America into a dark ages Europe before the Romans came and brought civilization. This utopia of all peoples being equal while the american culture is not will never work. A nation, no nation can stand divided.


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

^Hindus have many Gods. But our two most popular Gods are Lord Ram and Lord Krishna. Lord Ram was born in Ayodhya and Lord Krishna was born in Mathura. The Muslim invaders destroyed the temples there and built a mosque there. Because Muslim form a votebank(15% in India), some traitor politicians have stopped rebuilding of a temple. 

It makes me sick. How will a Muslim feel if their holiest place(Mecca) is converted into a Church? That is how Hindus have been feeling helpless for over 500 years.

I have seen/heard about the horrors. That is why I voting for Trump this time.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Miss Sally said:


> @KILL V. Oxi Attitude is right, Hindus consider Islam to be the Religion of the Sword, during the Arab invasion (Islamic expansion) Persia's culture was completely destroyed, India suffered horrible atrocities by Islamic armies including slavery, genocide and them destroying Religious areas. Timur and many others like him made Islamic forays into India and surrounding areas. To this day many Hindus, Buddhists and Christians within India hate Islam. They consider it to be worse than a plague. Of course this is largely ignored like the Turks committing genocide on the Armenians which they denied for years, there are photos of naked, raped christian women nailed to crosses by turkish troops but I guess it doesn't matter. The Islamic genocide within India and even Africa is often ignored, I can see why he would hate Islam. Not sure why you're defending Islam so vehemently.


Where did I deny any of this has happened?
I find it amazing that he is comparing Islam to Nazism; saying that the only way to "stop this cult" is by "removing the citizenship of all Muslims"; etc.

These comments and their absurdity makes me believe he's the kind of person who buys into media hype trains. It only looks worse when three people are still active in this thread, all in agreement with eachother, and one of them has one of the most ridiculously absurd beliefs on this forum in anti-vaccination.

And yes that was at you @The Dazzler - I don't often judge that someones opinions are immediately dismissable because of one belief of theirs, but this is a special exception. Anti-vaccination is the worst. I know it isn't relevant to this topic, but it's relevant to your opinion on virtually everything because of its absurdity.

P.S. Thank you Sally for actually acknowledging. People like @AttitudeEraFan should be banned for constantly posting, with multiple posts in a row, but choosing to ignore people who respond to their posts. That's basically spam. :mj


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> I find it amazing that he is comparing Islam to Nazism; saying that the only way to "stop this cult" is by "removing the citizenship of all Muslims"; etc.




Myanmar has stripped Muslims of voting rights to prevent this



> _1000 Years ago_:-
> *Hindu Population in Afganistan :- 100%
> Hindu Population in Pakistan :- 100%
> Hindu Population in Bangladesh :- 100%*
> ...


If it happened in South Asia, what makes you think it won't happen in Europe?

The number of lives taken by Hitler pales in comparison to the number of lives taken in name of Islam.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

AttitudeEraFan said:


> Myanmar has stripped Muslims of voting rights to prevent this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what are your thoughts on Christianity?



Also;
"_The Australian Bureau of Statistics estimated the total resident Indigenous population to be 458,520 in June 2001 (2.4% of Australia's total), 90% of whom identified as Aboriginal, 6% Torres Strait Islander and the remaining 4% being of dual Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander parentage_."

1,000 years ago the population of Australia would've been 100% Indigenous Australian. Now it's only 2.4%! Is the United Kingdom worse than Satan?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> It only looks worse when three people are still active in this thread, all in agreement with eachother, and one of them has one of the most ridiculously absurd beliefs on this forum in anti-vaccination.


Again that has nothing to do with this thread. It's sad you have to resort to this.



KILL V. Oxi said:


> And yes that was at you @The Dazzler - I don't often judge that someones opinions are immediately dismissable because of one belief of theirs, but this is a special exception. Anti-vaccination is the worst. I know it isn't relevant to this topic, but it's relevant to your opinion on virtually everything because of its absurdity.


I'm not anti-vaccination. I disagreed with *forcing* mothers to vaccinate their children. Though you don't care about that. You just want to shut this thread down.

As for you opinion. I'm sure you'd be all over this if the attackers were White/Christian. You see, I don't care about their ethnicity/religion. They could be Christian refugees from Ukraine and I'd feel exactly the same way. I'm disgusted with the German government/media for trying to cover it up and I now have concerns about taking in more migrants/refugees. You, on the other hand, are not only silent but you're trying to stop others talking about it. :frown2:


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> So what are your thoughts on Christianity?


I was born and brought in a Christian country. I have never been a victim due to my race or religion. I am happy. A girl in my school asked me if I want to convert to Christianity. I said no. We still became friends. 




KILL V. Oxi said:


> 1,000 years ago the population of Australia would've been 100% Indigenous Australian. Now it's only 2.4%! Is the United Kingdom worse than Satan?


_Genocide is wrong regardless of who does it._ Education has changed humans a lot. Christianity has changed a lot. It has evolved and reformed. In today's world, you do not see Christians murdering people because they belong to another religion. 

_On the other hand, the murders/rapes of non Muslims are still happening in 2016. That is the difference._


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> Where did I deny any of this has happened?
> I find it amazing that he is comparing Islam to Nazism; saying that the only way to "stop this cult" is by "removing the citizenship of all Muslims"; etc.
> 
> These comments and their absurdity makes me believe he's the kind of person who buys into media hype trains. It only looks worse when three people are still active in this thread, all in agreement with eachother, and one of them has one of the most ridiculously absurd beliefs on this forum in anti-vaccination.
> ...



Thanks Oxi! Just thought I'd help out with the History, a lot of people don't know this. Lots don't get why certain peoples hate others but in this case it's not old fashioned racism where someone hates someone's skin color etc, there is a very deep history to which why many people would be weary of Islam as a whole!


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

@AttitudeEraFan I didn't know you were Hindu. This might be of interest to you. :smile2:
A lot of the time in the UK, due to political correctness, Muslim criminals are reported as asians. The Sikhs/Hindus here hate it. They say it makes them a target. Do you know about the Muslim grooming gangs here? Here's a link in case you don't. The media describes them as asians targeting white girls. This isn't really true. Sikh and Hindu girls have also been targeted.

Here's a documentary on the targeting of Sikh girls.





The good news is Hindu and Sikh groups in Britain are trying to change all this! They want these crimes to be recognised for what they are, hate crimes.



> *Sikh And Hindu Groups Warn Of Cologne Style Sex Attack, Tell Government To Learn From Rotherham*
> 
> Some or the largest Hindu and Sikh organisations in Britain have warned of Cologne-style “mass, planned rape and sexual assault”, urging the British government to learn lessons from Rotherham and crack down on Muslim violence against white and Asian non-Muslim women.
> 
> ...


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

^
The rich Muslims of the Middle East have a huge stock in the mainstream media channels. That is why crimes committed by Muslims are reported as "crimes by Asians". These politically correct politicians are also scared to upset the ever increasing Muslim vote bank. The true face of Islam is being spread in social media but it does not have as much as effect as television.


I do not ever believe Islam will integrate with any other religion. It has never happened before in history. 




In Myanmar, Muslims are stripped of their voting rights. A law has been passed which prevents Muslims from marrying non Muslims. It is not right. When asked about it , this is what Ashin Wirathu said about Muslims. 


> _If we are weak, our land will become Muslim._




























Here is protest against Ashin Wirathu in Muslim countries:









I do not approve of Ashin's methods but he realized the danger. Instead of bending over backwards to please them, he is fighting them with their own methods.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Banned a couple people from this thread and warned one.

Please be constructive in your posts. Heated argument is fine, but still follow the rules.

Continue.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Islam is just going through its awkward teenage phase when they think they know better than everyone

Jews and Christians went through it

They'll grow out of it


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

stevefox1200 said:


> Islam is just going through its awkward teenage phase when they think they know better than everyone
> 
> Jews and Christians went through it
> 
> They'll grow out of it


Islam is 1400 years old. Christianity is nearly 2000. 600 years ago, Christian groups wiped out entire nations of people (The Americas), made slaves of others (The Africans), and subjugated sovereign nations with thousands of years of tradition under their rule soon afterwards for the next 300 years (China and India). Only in the past hundred years or so has Christianity been pacified and mellowed (and I use 'pacified' loosely because of the two World Wars), so Islam has a LONG way to go. :mj2


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Islam is 1400 years old. Christianity is nearly 2000. 600 years ago, Christian groups wiped out entire nations of people (The Americas), made slaves of others (The Africans), and subjugated sovereign nations with thousands of years of tradition under their rule soon afterwards for the next 300 years (China and India). Only in the past hundred years or so has Christianity been pacified and mellowed (and I use 'pacified' loosely because of the two World Wars), so Islam has a LONG way to go. :mj2


Both world wars weren't Religious wars nor was the slave trade started by Christians, the Islamic slave trade existed about a thousand years before the Dutch landed in Africa.(Shocking Arabs and other had made slaves of Africans before the European slave trade was ever thought of! Woah!) Nor was the subjugation of the Americas a Religious thing, sure populations were forced to convert but the overall goal was riches. 

Before Europe was even remotely settled and Christian, Islamic armies were making forays into Europe for slaves and land, they got as far as France. It wasn't until the 1200's that Allied Spain finally pushed them out of Spain and started reclaiming back their lands, let's not forget the Ottoman Empire took Constantinople, renamed it and took lots of land from the Greeks and other surrounding areas, Islamic expansion is the reason the Balkans and Caucasus region are full of violence and unstable. 

The Armenian genocide happened only like 90 years ago, the Muslim aggression still goes on in the mideast and India and the surrounding areas. It's not like it happened years ago and people are just bringing up old memories. Islam has a long way to go? They have almost 2 thousand years to go before they even reach the level of reform needed.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

AttitudeEraFan said:


> ^
> *The rich Muslims of the Middle East have a huge stock in the mainstream media channels. That is why crimes committed by Muslims are reported as "crimes by Asians". *These politically correct politicians are also scared to upset the ever increasing Muslim vote bank. The true face of Islam is being spread in social media but it does not have as much as effect as television.


Funny you say that, because here in Australia whenever a crime is or may be committed by a man or group of men 'of middle eastern descent' they are named as such by the media. Whereas if the same thing happens involving white guys, the media never seems to verbally say 'of anglo white descent' or something. They appear not to care about the appearance of the perpetrators in those cases. There are many examples of this. So that begs the question why?

And I can assure you, this is certainly not because middle eastern descent people commit more crimes here or anything, there is no evidence of that.

If anything, over here one could argue there is an organised demonisation of middle eastern descent muslim people here by some loud sections of the media, by doing the above.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Funny you say that, because here in Australia whenever a crime is or may be committed by a man or group of men 'of middle eastern descent' they are named as such by the media. Whereas if the same thing happens involving white guys, the media never seems to verbally say 'of anglo white descent' or something. They appear not to care about the appearance of the perpetrators in those cases. There are many examples of this. So that begs the question why?
> 
> And I can assure you, this is certainly not because middle eastern descent people commit more crimes here or anything, there is no evidence of that.
> 
> If anything, over here one could argue there is an organised demonisation of middle eastern descent muslim people here by some loud sections of the media, by doing the above.



Or it could be that since white is the majority there that if a white person commits a crime there is no need to point out he's white because it's assumed so because they didn't mention the person is another ethnicity. You know, common sense? Kind of like if it was Africa and the population is mostly African they wouldn't say "An African man did such and such" it would be redundant since the area is mostly African, now if they say "An Asian male, European male, Indian male yadda yadda" You'd know it's not an African male.

Trying to pull that sneaky Swedish media type nonsense on here! You know where they never really say who actually done it, trying to be PC and hide facts! Sneaky sneaky! I highly doubt in China they say "Chinese men did this or that" or well anywhere with a big majority because unless it's specific then you assume it's a person of the majority. Trying to sound like it's some kind of conspiracy lol!


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

^
You're completely missing the point and your reply is frankly, ridiculous and stupid. Their rationale for mentioning appearance and race is OBVIOUSLY that if the local public sees the perps they can report it. THe fact they mention it specifically for Middle easterners and not so much on other racial backgrounds is therefore suspicious.

As far as your rambling about the swedish media I have no idea what you're on about.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> ^
> You're completely missing the point and your reply is frankly, ridiculous and stupid. Their rationale for mentioning appearance and race is OBVIOUSLY that if the local public sees the perps they can report it. THe fact they mention it specifically for Middle easterners and not so much on other racial backgrounds is therefore suspicious.
> 
> As far as your rambling about the swedish media I have no idea what you're on about.



Are you saying they ONLY mention the perp if the perp is Middle Eastern? Or do they also do it for Asians, Blacks and whoever else? Because you're not being clear and the notion that it's some giant conspiracy against Middle Eastern people is a bit silly. I highly doubt any other countries in the world holds back ethnicity besides Sweden which doesn't release the perps ethnicity for PC reasons. When I was in Mexico the Mexican news wasn't holding back the ethnicity of anyone. But when it was a Mexican that did the crime it wasn't mention, probably because we're in Mexico and therefore it's not mentioned, the perp is Mexican. 

Frankly when it comes to you it's hard to know what you mean, your posts often come out stupid, pointless and silly. It doesn't matter if it's on women, muslims or anything else! At the moment your post sounds like nothing but a conspiracy theory and a derailment. If it's not please make it more clear as to what you mean! Or else it sounds like a sneaky tactic to slip in a personal conspiracy theory as fact.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Are you saying they ONLY mention the perp if the perp is Middle Eastern? Or do they also do it for Asians, Blacks and whoever else? Because you're not being clear and the notion that it's some giant conspiracy against Middle Eastern people is a bit silly. I highly doubt any other countries in the world holds back ethnicity besides Sweden which doesn't release the perps ethnicity for PC reasons. When I was in Mexico the Mexican news wasn't holding back the ethnicity of anyone. But when it was a Mexican that did the crime it wasn't mention, probably because we're in Mexico and therefore it's not mentioned, the perp is Mexican.
> 
> Frankly when it comes to you it's hard to know what you mean, your posts often come out stupid, pointless and silly. It doesn't matter if it's on women, muslims or anything else! At the moment your post sounds like nothing but a conspiracy theory and a derailment. If it's not please make it more clear as to what you mean! Or else it sounds like a sneaky tactic to slip in a personal conspiracy theory as fact.


Nice strawman, try actually engaging seriously and I'll respond accordingly. I mentioned a pattern emerging in the media in my own country. I'm not the only person that has observed said pattern, and you'll have to take my word for that. You obviously aren't from Aus so you don't know do you? 

I don't give a damn about what you observed in Mexico because you know, I was talking about a completely different country. If you don't think the mainstream media is more than willing to encourage xenophobia in ways like this to create controversy for ratings etc then you're extremely naive.

I've made my point as clear as day, your assertion that media outlets wouldn't state perps as being white or caucasian because otherwise it's assumed they are is incorrect. I live in Sydney, a very multicultural city with people of many different backgrounds. 

I'll give you the last word if you want but let's just leave it at that shall we?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Update on the 13 year old girl.


> *Teenager admits making up story about being raped by migrants that enraged Germany*
> A teenage Russian-German girl has accepted that she made up a story about being kidnapped and raped by migrants in a case which triggered a furore in Germany and briefly embroiled Berlin police in a spat with the Kremlin, said state prosecutors.
> 
> According to The Guardian, the parents of the girl, named Lisa, reported her missing on January 11 after she failed to appear at school in the Marzahn district of the capital.
> ...


It's getting weirder all the time. The police said before that she had sex with the three guys, but that it was consensual. Now they say she was with a friend. Who injured her face? When did the sex happen? If she made it up, shouldn't she or her family be punished for that? 



yeahbaby! said:


> Funny you say that, because here in Australia whenever a crime is or may be committed by a man or group of men 'of middle eastern descent' they are named as such by the media.


He is talking about why the Muslim gangs were described as asians in the UK. Not all asians are Muslim. It's kind of unfair to other minority groups to describe them that way. Especially when non-Muslim asian girls were also targeted. Now obviously you shouldn't be bringing up the criminal's religion in a burglary for example. But in this case it was an important factor that the media chose to ignore. They also pushed the story as only having white victims. You can see how irresponsible that is? Asian gangs are targeting white girls! They tried to turn it into a race issue, which it wasn't. :frown2:

Do they always use middle eastern descent in Australia? Do they ever say Muslim (if it's relevant to the crime)? For example if a Muslim attacked a Jew, would they say he's a middle easterner or Muslim? Do they point out other ethnicities or just middle easterners? 


yeahbaby! said:


> I've made my point as clear as day, your assertion that media outlets wouldn't state perps as being white or caucasian because otherwise it's assumed they are is incorrect. I live in Sydney, a very multicultural city with people of many different backgrounds.


Tbh unless they give the ethnicity, I always assume they're white (if in a majority white country). In Japan I'd expect them to point out if a criminal was white, otherwise I'd assume he was Japanese. Though I guess it couldn't hurt to state white/caucasian in a city like yours.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

The Dazzler said:


> Tbh unless they give the ethnicity, I always assume they're white (if in a majority white country). In Japan I'd expect them to point out if a criminal was white, otherwise I'd assume he was Japanese. Though I guess it couldn't hurt to state white/caucasian in a city like yours.


Here in the UK, which is majority White, whenever they fail to mention the race or ethnicity of a criminal, 100% of the time they're Black or Asian, they ALWAYS mention race when the criminal is White.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

This story seems like its designed to blame immigrants for their society's ills and woes


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Nice strawman, try actually engaging seriously and I'll respond accordingly. I mentioned a pattern emerging in the media in my own country. I'm not the only person that has observed said pattern, and you'll have to take my word for that. You obviously aren't from Aus so you don't know do you?
> 
> I don't give a damn about what you observed in Mexico because you know, I was talking about a completely different country. If you don't think the mainstream media is more than willing to encourage xenophobia in ways like this to create controversy for ratings etc then you're extremely naive.
> 
> ...


OoOOoo "Strawman" you're progressing! I asked you exactly what you meant because you sound like you're bringing up conspiracy theory and sneaking it in as fact. That's why I asked if it was only Middle Eastern people or all who are considered minorities? You never answered. 

Of course the Media would do things for show, the shooter in Oregon here in the US had his photo doctored, it happens a lot! What I'm simply saying is that it's very common for the media to leave out the ethnicity of perps because unless it's said other wise it's assumed it's the majority. It happens a lot here in the media, unless it's said the person is such and such, the perp is considered white.

When all is said and done after all information is gathered the ethnicity is always show even if white, especially in amber alerts or most wanted alerts. You just came off as trying bring up something that's fairly irrelevant and seemed more like assumption. In that regard next time someone makes an assumption remember that you yourself done the same here so don't point that out on someone else when you've just done it. Maybe next time give us some examples or maybe a better explanation, I was ready to get out my tin foil hat there for a minute! If this kind of topic bothers your senses there are other threads you can post in! Have a good day!


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Lucifer The Dark said:


> Here in the UK, which is majority White, whenever they fail to mention the race or ethnicity of a criminal, 100% of the time they're Black or Asian, they ALWAYS mention race when the criminal is White.


That's some Sweden type shit. I didn't know that could be happening here. I'll look out for it in the future.



Simply Flawless said:


> This story seems like its designed to blame immigrants for their society's ills and woes


Cologne attacks or the 13 year old girl?
If the 13 year old made it up, that's fucked! Her cousin spoke at an NPD rally. People could have died over it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know why these girls that throw out false accusations of rape never understand that they're hurting other women who are really raped.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> This story seems like its designed to blame immigrants for their society's ills and woes



A mass Immigration is the blame of the fall of empires and entire society's unrest and usage of a word invented in 1902 to erase dissent by force. And most every single time its done on purpose to conquer without weapons.

Old immigration was different and good, it is that point used as a false logic that modern immigration is good and politically correct.Immigration through legal means takes a few months then after having a workers visa or a temporary stay visa you can attempt to apply for citizenship but in US its based on over 20 questions and no to any question makes you ineligible. Plus your origin of country can make you ineligible for citizenship but you can get a workers visa. If you don't work you are deported. That's the law and law very similar in all countries. Mass unchecked immigration is pure 100% poison.


Here is Richard Lamm one of the founders and member of the political correctness think tank that this group is the brains behind political correctness and brainwashing people into thinking a specific way using political correctness which the first human experiment proved it'd work in 1902 when Richard Henry Pratt got permission to test on a tribe of Indians on reservation in just 1 generation he was able to turn majority of all youth against their forefathers, he had them hating their culture, hating their religion, and leaving reservation to become taxpaying citizens, his work was a breakthrough in using social engineering and inventing words to control the herd mentality.

Richard Henry Pratt needed a word to demonize the older generation for the youth, he invented a word that had NEVER existed before until 1902: Racism/Racist and used it to attack anything the older generation said so when the older generation spoke wise truths, he had younger generation refuse to listen, refuse to read and just point and yell ,"Racist!!!"


These studies from 1902 were used and distilled into a inside group that is destroying America and rotting it and our Allies peacefully without taking up arms. By the mass brainwashing by political correctness and using immigration which in all historical falls of empires, nations, countries that didn't fall by the sword, it was found this is exactly how they fell. We have written proof of ancient Babylon, ancient Sumeria, The Fall of Rome and Greece before it.

*Richard Lamm speaking at a political correctness "think tank" in Washington DC:*

*"How to destroy a Nation, or How to destroy the U.S."*
No shots fired, only using political correctness to completely destroy a country.
This Speech was given in 2004! It has only been put into action in the recent years.
Secretly recorded








The battle between Persia and Greece all began over massive unchecked immigration.

Greece first drew the eyes of Persia when Persia supported Aristagoras in allowing the Mass Immigration to the wealthiest large Greek city of Miletus. Greece knew what trouble mass immigration was and thus were the very first country to revolt and kick out the immigrants which was seen as a "slight" or insult to King Darius the first, the ruler of Persia and Father of Xerxes who succeeded him leading to the grand finale with Xerxes some 30+ years later.

Greece so tiny but its fierce patriotism and nationalism and the pride of your particular piece of dirt drove the Greek cities to become the very first inventor of a Democratic Republic form of government by turning the Greek cities into "City States" but keeping this new government tiny by giving each city-state sovereign control over their state, and each city-state having a representative to vote on the unified actions of Greece. It was this action after Spartan's held the Persian's long enough to send runners to the various cities. Spartans were losing and Xerxes was going to enslave and forced conversion. This sped things up and the new united Greece rallied and unified each cities armies into a unified force, as the government organized the Athenian Navy helped the Spartans who had begun to lose Sparta and had to regroup for new plan.

Leading to the historical account of the final battle of Greece vs Persians which is an even better "kickass" story than the historical and the dramatic fantasy retelling by Frank Miller's dramatic take on the 300 at Thermopylae:



Spoiler: Click here to read the account by ancient historian Herodotus who recorded and interviewed many and kept written records of the rise and the eventual fall and rebuilding of Greece



*480BC: Battle at Thermopylae, invasion, Greece becoming unified country.*

After the "300" loss and Persian invasion while Greece finally agreed to begin their unification under a Republic government and organization, the famed General Themistocles captained the Athenian superior Navy destroying the Persian fleet cutting off inland Persians, Themistocles captured the pontoon land bridge used by Persians to cross onto Greece. 

With the Persians' naval superiority removed, Xerxes feared that the new unified Allies might sail to the Hellespont and destroy the pontoon bridges. His general Mardonius volunteered to remain in Greece and complete the conquest of the country with a hand-picked group of troops, while Xerxes retreated to Asia with the bulk of the army. Mardonius over-wintered in Boeotia and Thessaly; the Athenians were thus able to return to their burnt-out city for the winter.


*June 479 BC: Battles of Plataea and Mycale (the complete eradication of all Persians on Greek soil)*


Over the winter, there was some tension among the Allies. In particular, the Athenians, who were not protected by the Isthmus, but whose fleet was the key to the security of the Peloponnesus, felt that they had been treated unfairly, and so they refused to join the Allied navy in the spring. Mardonius remained in Thessaly, knowing an attack on the Isthmus was pointless, while the Allies refused to send an army outside the Peloponessus. Mardonius moved to break the stalemate, by offering peace to the Athenians, using Alexander I of Macedon as an intermediate. The Athenians made sure that a Spartan delegation was on hand to hear the Athenians reject the Persians' offer. Athens was thus evacuated again, and the Persians marched south and re-took possession of it. Mardonius now repeated his offer of peace to the Athenian refugees on Salamis. Athens, with Megara and Plataea, sent emissaries to Sparta demanding assistance, and threatening to accept the Persian terms if they were not aided. In response, the Spartans summoned a large army from the Peloponnese cities and marched to meet the Persians.

When Mardonius heard the Spartan hoplite army was on the march, he retreated into Boeotia, near Plataea, trying to draw the Allies into open terrain where he could use his cavalry. The Allied army, under the command of the regent Pausanias, stayed on high ground above Plataea to protect themselves against such tactics. After several days of maneuver and stalemate, Pausanias ordered a night-time retreat towards the Allies' original positions. This maneuver went awry, leaving the Athenians, and Spartans and Tegeans isolated on separate hills, with the other contingents scattered further away near Plataea. Seeing that the Persians might never have a better opportunity to attack, Mardonius ordered his whole army forward. However, the Persian infantry proved no match for the heavily armoured Spartan hoplites, and the Spartans broke through to Mardonius's bodyguard and killed him. After this the Persian force dissolved in rout; 40,000 troops managed to escape via the road to Thessaly, but the rest fled to the Persian camp where they were trapped and slaughtered by the Greeks, finalising the Greek victory.

After this are more battles but this is when Greece flipped from defensive mode and defeated Persia from their country, and went into payback mode and conquered a few Persian held ports and surrounding cities liberating then and returning the cities to their original owners and opened trade which made Greece richer as now these places they liberated out of gratitude all made mutual trade agreements as well as large tributes as gifts for helping.




Mass unwanted immigration has been the evil throughout all of history, from historical accounts of ancient battles written about in biblical stories, to the ancient Sumerian, Babylonian, Akkadian texts, to Vedic texts of the Hindus, Buddhist texts, Chinese and Japanese histories the destruction of the Mongols by immigration. The Mongols were once an even more scarier fiercer warrior in historical descriptions than Spartans. While Spartans kept a piece of humanity in them as they warred, they would not let enemies suffer and after battles they put the suffering out of their misery quickly and never attacked women or children (yet their own training of children were fucking insane). But Mongols, zero fucks given, when they conquered they made sure no offspring would grow up seeking revenge. They also invented "howling" arrows, when fired were like whistles in a way "imagine bottle rocket" so as thousands of howler arrows rained down it caused a severe psychological effect and was a very effective form of psychological warfare.

Some witnesses from a distance "remember primitive perspective" they'd hear this high pitch otherworldly scream (not fully understanding thousands of howling arrows) but they saw a dark opaque shadow (arrows) the screaming, then massive death, began very early myths of a Banshee type demon the Mongols could summon on an enemy, this "trolling" of superstitious peoples allowed easy conquering. Until they eventually fell. As all do.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> OoOOoo "Strawman" you're progressing! I asked you exactly what you meant because you sound like you're bringing up conspiracy theory and sneaking it in as fact. That's why I asked if it was only Middle Eastern people or all who are considered minorities? You never answered.
> 
> Of course the Media would do things for show, the shooter in Oregon here in the US had his photo doctored, it happens a lot! What I'm simply saying is that it's very common for the media to leave out the ethnicity of perps because unless it's said other wise it's assumed it's the majority. It happens a lot here in the media, unless it's said the person is such and such, the perp is considered white.
> 
> When all is said and done after all information is gathered the ethnicity is always show even if white, especially in amber alerts or most wanted alerts. You just came off as trying bring up something that's fairly irrelevant and seemed more like assumption. In that regard next time someone makes an assumption remember that you yourself done the same here so don't point that out on someone else when you've just done it. Maybe next time give us some examples or maybe a better explanation, I was ready to get out my tin foil hat there for a minute! If this kind of topic bothers your senses there are other threads you can post in! Have a good day!


Except it was no assumption, it was a trend observed based on real evidence in my own country. I can't seem to get that through to you.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

‘Taharrush’ has come to Europe


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

The carnival starts today. They explained more about the safety zone. Added cctv and police. 


> *Cologne tightens security for carnival after sex attacks*
> COLOGNE, Germany—Cologne hosts its annual carnival from Thursday with beefed-up security to prevent a repeat of the sex assaults that marred New Year’s festivities and ignited a debate about Germany’s ability to integrate asylum seekers.
> 
> The festivities draw around 1.5 million people to Cologne each year, Germany’s fourth-biggest city.
> ...


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

How dumb do you have to be to say this and not expect this response?








> *German mayor says 10-year-olds shouldn’t ‘provoke’ sex attacks by migrants*
> 
> February 3, 2016 4:15pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

I've posted my serious opinion a few times and may do so when the inspiration hits...
but to add some silliness and take a shit on political correctness...

At this point if Germany won't rise up and forcefully & violently throw Merkel out and hang her for treason and shut the borders to stabilize first, then reopen using the set immigration laws requiring application for visas then they deserve some Rucka Rucka Ali trolling.

Toss Merkel out or else Fuck Germany
https://youtu.be/NKoD6e_jkvg






>


----------



## Nick Baker (Jan 4, 2016)

World "Leaders" are in no place too say they didn't see this coming. You invite a massive amount of men that see women as being below roaches into non-oppressive countries where women are held in higher regard. 

What the hell did they expect too happen?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

That mayor has some nerve. :cuss:



Nick Baker said:


> World "Leaders" are in no place too say they didn't see this coming. You invite a massive amount of men that see women as being below roaches into non-oppressive countries where women are held in higher regard.
> 
> What the hell did they expect too happen?


It's only going to get worse. Of those arriving through Greece there's at least 3 men to every women, and 5+ for Italy. That's if you ignore the men posing as unaccompanied minors. In Sweden they're told to accept them as minors if they look under 40.


----------



## Nick Baker (Jan 4, 2016)

The Dazzler said:


> That mayor has some nerve. :cuss:
> 
> 
> It's only going to get worse. Of those arriving through Greece there's at least 3 men to every women, and 5+ for Italy. That's if you ignore the men posing as unaccompanied minors. In Sweden they're told to accept them as minors if they look under 40.


I do recall reading somewhere Sweden and Germany (I believe, might be wrong) are in the process of deporting these "refugees" I am not saying to turn ALL of them away because I am certain that there are legit refugees in need of help. The governments on the other hand could do a much better job of vetting these people and overall being more cautious. Get the point across that Sharia Law has no place in the Western world and those who go against this warning should be punished.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> That mayor has some nerve. :cuss:
> 
> 
> It's only going to get worse. Of those arriving through Greece there's at least 3 men to every women, and 5+ for Italy. That's if you ignore the men posing as unaccompanied minors. *In Sweden they're told to accept them as minors if they look under 40*.


What that sounds bizarre??! Source?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

yeahbaby! said:


> What that sounds bizarre??! Source?


It is but we get some amazing photos out of it. The Swedes have to pretend they're children. :laugh:

The Refugee Children of Sweden
Sacrificing 1000 to save 1



> *Just how old do you think these migrant 'children' are? Alarming pictures of refugees - including 'the fastest 14-year-old in Sweden'*
> One social commentator named Merit Wager — an author and columnist on one of Sweden’s daily newspapers — claimed on her online blog in November that administrators at the immigration service had been ordered to ‘accept the claim that an applicant is a child if he does not look as if he is over 40’.
> 
> And in a leaked interview to a respected Right-leaning Scandinavian newspaper, Dispatch International, a supervisor in a migrants’ hostel had this to say: ‘Many of us are under state orders to keep quiet if we think someone is lying on their asylum application. But, the supervisors here talk to each other about the fact that many of the “children” are in fact adults.’


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fascinating:

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-europe-migrants-germany-idUSKCN0VX2ZW



> The German government expects a total influx of 3.6 million refugees by 2020, with an average of half a million people arriving each year, German media reported on Thursday, in a country that took in a record 1.1 million migrants last year.
> 
> The calculations are based on internal estimates by the Economy Ministry in coordination with other ministries, German newspaper Sueddeutsche Zeitung said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

We're actually running out of places to put them and started building new shelters. Two years ago, when people wanted more shelters for the homeless, we "didn't have any money" :lol


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> The German government expects a total influx of 3.6 million refugees by 2020, with an average of half a million people arriving each year, German media reported on Thursday, in a country that took in a record 1.1 million migrants last year.


It's insanity. They already have a backlog of 700,000 asylum applications.

Despite trebling the amount of police at the carnival, the sexual assaults/crimes were up. That's not a good sign. :frown2:


> *Cologne police reveal the number of sex attacks at this year's festival was nearly FOUR TIMES higher than 2015*
> 
> The number of sexual offence complaints almost quadrupled at this year's carnival in Cologne, despite heightened security aimed at preventing a repeat of the mass assaults that marred the city's New Year celebrations.
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Captain Edd said:


> We're actually running out of places to put them and started building new shelters. Two years ago, when people wanted more shelters for the homeless, we "didn't have any money" :lol





The Dazzler said:


> It's insanity. They already have a backlog of 700,000 asylum applications.
> 
> Despite trebling the amount of police at the carnival, the sexual assaults/crimes were up. That's not a good sign. :frown2:


One can see why a majority of Germans currently believe that their own media sources are lying to them: http://www.spiegel.de/international...s-lying-to-them-about-refugees-a-1079049.html


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> One can see why a majority of Germans currently believe that their own media sources are lying to them: http://www.spiegel.de/international...s-lying-to-them-about-refugees-a-1079049.html


It's already come out that German Police have been hiding things and that the Police were raiding anti-immigration supporters homes. German people have the right to distrust their own Media, Police and Government. I swear it seems like Germany is always trying to destroy Europe in some way and always seem to go back to gestapo tactics!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's not going well elsewhere in Europe, either: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-...how-behave-women-promptly-rapes-belgian-woman (full article with links provided through that link)...



> Afghan Refugee Takes Class On "How To Behave With Women", Promptly Rapes Belgian Woman
> 
> Submitted by Tyler Durden on 02/25/2016 19:01 -0500
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

> As we reported earlier today, European officials have essentially put an expiration date on the EU as we know it. It’s 10 days from now.


Time to stock up on ammo I guess


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

They're just misunderstood guys! Come on! LOL, also heard finnland was having issues with rapes etc. Also why is it that the homeless and poor are getting moved over for Refugees? Are the homeless and poor going to get free housing, college and monies?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It is a crying shame that these type of incidents are occurring.

I began to wonder why do we as a civilization put on a such show each year to celebrate a new year. When we all should be celebrating the birth of our Lord and savior Jesus Christ.


"Separation or church and state!" you reply.



The Devil hears that reply and he is sitting up over in a corner laughing at you all of who favors a secular society. He is bragging and shouting that he is winning, as he spreads his evil spirits into many who will do his bidding and act out viscous assault crimes like what's reported in the OP news quotes.


It is important that we recognize this.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

Miss Sally said:


> They're just misunderstood guys! Come on! LOL, also heard finnland was having issues with rapes etc.


That's mainly the excuse in germany, by pro immigrant groups. 

Fun story: there is about 104 quarters in Hamburg, but the richer ones sues so that the immigrants move to the cheaper ones and they have to take more and more. That's immigration politic at it's finest, if you are rich enough, you can sit it out.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

SonnenChael said:


> That's mainly the excuse in germany, by pro immigrant groups.
> 
> Fun story: there is about 104 quarters in Hamburg, but the richer ones sues so that the immigrants move to the cheaper ones and they have to take more and more. That's immigration politic at it's finest, if you are rich enough, you can sit it out.


Pretty much! Oddly enough it's the richer people that want immigration and diversity.. but not in their gated communities. They like to tell us what to do but don't listen to their own advice. This is why I always ask if a person spouting such things is wealthy or upper class, if so their opinion is already invalid. 

Another thing they can do is move if things get to real, just move from place to place, country to country and still spout the same bullshit. If Germany needs more space for immigrants make it a law those who are pro immigrants have to take some into their homes.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> We're actually running out of places to put them and started building new shelters. Two years ago, when people wanted more shelters for the homeless, we "didn't have any money" :lol


Personally I don't get the homeless stuff. How do people become homeless in a country so liberal they give welfare to underprivileged people? For example, in Australia if I got evicted from my house, and had nowhere to go, they'd set me up with 'emergency housing', until I was able to find my own house to live in. Yet we have homeless people here, as every country does. I wonder how they get into those places when there are such schemes in place where, the only way to become homeless, is your own fault.

I'm seriously asking - can someone explain?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> Personally I don't get the homeless stuff. How do people become homeless in a country so liberal they give welfare to underprivileged people? For example, in Australia if I got evicted from my house, and had nowhere to go, they'd set me up with 'emergency housing', until I was able to find my own house to live in. Yet we have homeless people here, as every country does. I wonder how they get into those places when there are such schemes in place where, the only way to become homeless, is your own fault.
> 
> I'm seriously asking - can someone explain?


Our homeless people are mostly alcoholics, drug addicts, people with mental problems or they're homeless by choice (I've known a few of those, kinda weird but some of them are nice). During the winter they either gather in the subway and become a problem for regular people or they freeze to death, so a lot of citizens demanded shelters so these people can go somewhere and maybe get help. Government said "Nah, no money for that" and then proceeded to renovate the parliament for 350 million euros. :lol


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

KILL V. Oxi said:


> Personally I don't get the homeless stuff. How do people become homeless in a country so liberal they give welfare to underprivileged people? For example, in Australia if I got evicted from my house, and had nowhere to go, they'd set me up with 'emergency housing', until I was able to find my own house to live in. Yet we have homeless people here, as every country does. I wonder how they get into those places when there are such schemes in place where, the only way to become homeless, is your own fault.
> 
> I'm seriously asking - can someone explain?



First of all, if you are under welfare, you have some demands how much/many living space you can have.

If you can't affort the price for the advanced payment (3 monthly rent), the employment exchange will give you the money as loan.

As example, because I don't know exactly numbers:

If something is breaking up, you have to take a credit at the employment exchange, who also decides if you might get anything of the welfare.

And if you took a credit by the employment exchange, you have to play back with your welfare.

You get normally 300 bucks, but have also to pay 50 bucks per month back, so you get into the spirals of debt and also after you can't pay 2 monthly rents, you fly out of your home.

Also some homeless have too much pride to take welfare money and want only to sleep at cold nights in a homeless home. 

I don't know much mure, but I hope I gave a glimpse.

Regards


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Captain Edd said:


> Our homeless people are mostly alcoholics, drug addicts, people with mental problems or they're homeless by choice (I've known a few of those, kinda weird but some of them are nice). During the winter they either gather in the subway and become a problem for regular people or they freeze to death, so a lot of citizens demanded shelters so these people can go somewhere and maybe get help. Government said "Nah, no money for that" and then proceeded to renovate the parliament for 350 million euros. :lol


It's so fucked up. They don't care about their own people. In Ireland they want to charge people for tap water. They're giving out ‎€640+ million in foreign aid. Politicians have said they want no upper limit on refugees (thankfully UK and Ireland aren't in the Schengen zone yet). Meanwhile there's 1500+ homeless children in Dublin. :frown2:



Miss Sally said:


> They're just misunderstood guys! Come on! LOL, also heard finnland was having issues with rapes etc.


The Finnish government released this video on how to defend yourself from a rapist. It was shown on tv. She's saying no in the clip.





They have to be trolling? :laugh: Meanwhile they're slamming vigilante patrols as extremists.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

The Dazzler said:


> Despite trebling the amount of police at the carnival, the sexual assaults/crimes were up. That's not a good sign. :frown2:


I talked to a police man recently and he explained that to me:

A bigger police presence means that people are more willing to report a crime.
Also people in general are not only reporting immigrants more, but the number of reports against locals went through the roof.

They expect the same thing to happen here in Stuttgart during the Frühlingsfest (our Octoberfest).

So, as weird as it sounds but the high number is a good thing and at least some of these assholes wont get away with it.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

TheJack said:


> I talked to a police man recently and he explained that to me:
> 
> A bigger police presence means that people are more willing to report a crime.
> Also people in general are not only reporting immigrants more, but the number of reports against locals went through the roof.


I hope that's all it is. From what I've read it doesn't look like many of the nye attackers will be caught. It's creepy to think they are still walking around. 



TheJack said:


> They expect the same thing to happen here in Stuttgart during the Frühlingsfest (our Octoberfest).


You guys have so many festivals. It's crazy! I couldn't handle all the hangovers. :grin2:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

This sums it all up nicely. :nerd:


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

I still don't understand why any person (besides a Muslim person) would want more Islam in their country. Especially leftists/atheists/anti-religion types.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

markoutsmarkout said:


> I still don't understand why any person (besides a Muslim person) would want more Islam in their country. Especially leftists/atheists/anti-religion types.


In the city next to mine (large Muslim population) they had separated the men and women at an election meeting. I asked a left-wing person what she thought. She said we must respect their religious beliefs and it was a good thing. She says she's an atheist though. I've stopped trying to understand it. :laugh:


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

markoutsmarkout said:


> I still don't understand why any person (besides a Muslim person) would want more Islam in their country. Especially leftists/atheists/anti-religion types.


No idea, they seem to go out of their way to dismantle every other Religion besides Islam. It makes no sense as to why they support it. Maybe they're just dumb, especially those who think Islam is an actual race. Islam is way more conservative than just about every mainstream form of Christianity but it's okay for one Religion but not the others.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> No idea, they seem to go out of their way to dismantle every other Religion besides Islam. It makes no sense as to why they support it. Maybe they're just dumb, especially those who think Islam is an actual race. Islam is way more conservative than just about every mainstream form of Christianity but it's okay for one Religion but not the others.


Truth is that on a deep psychological level they are anti-Western culture. It's the only explanation that satisfies all of the apparent hypocrisies.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

The Dazzler said:


> It's not right but it's human. People generalise all the time. Some women in Germany will be wary of arab men now. Until this happened (and was reported in the media) everyone thought they were safe. The government said only good refugees will be allowed in. This was a wake up call. Now they know this can happen on their streets. Still more refugees are being allowed in.


Look, I live here in Germany. No one said only good refugees can come to our country. They said refugees can come to our country. 
And no, people didn't think they were safe. In fact, there are people who are scared as fuck 'cause they don't know anything, have bad experience or watch Videos from Miss Sally who claims they are from germany, when they're not. "German will attack Muslims"? Do you know how many muslims are attacked already? Women have to stand up for themselfes, and not only since January. And yes, women in general, but that's a whole different problem.


The Dazzler said:


> The problem is the stance the left/government have taken. Instead of admitting there is a problem (and fixing it), they are covering their eyes and ears. People feel betrayed and in danger. The government tried to cover-up these crimes!


No. That does NOT happen. That's another myth to give people a reason to put every argument of some one who has a different opinion down. People talk about it, and people talked about it before new year happend. But hey, if you just wanna look for an answer that matches to your chosen fear you go with it.



The Dazzler said:


> You're German so you've probably been told anti-immigration is the same as being full on Hitler. You don't have to be a racist to see that taking in more refugees is a bad idea. At least figure out what went wrong first. This Germany fuck up has had an effect all over Europe. I've heard anti-refugee comments from some of the most left-wing women I know!


Yes, I live in Germany and I love my country. Do I have to be racist to love my country? No. And that's what many people don't get, you don't have to hate other cultures to do it.

And let me tell you something, I've "not been told" anything. Cause I, maybe just like you, have my own opinion and my own ways to think about stuff. I stay true to myself, I know my philosophy in life and I'm not scared to stand for what I am and what I believe in. Yeah, here in Germany some people say they are called Nazis when they say that, they have a problem with it, but I don't 'cause I'm not offended if some one would say I'm a Nazi or racist if I love Germany. I'm not weak, my mind is clear and strong. That's why I can say that I love it and for what it stands, but I also welcome people from different cultures. People need to learn that this is possible. And I don't know what you wanna tell me with these anti-refugee comment from a left wing women. Do you wanna show me that it's not a fault to say bad stuff about refugees even if you are "left wing"? :bryanlol What does that have to do with me? Why do you wanna try so hard to make me look like I welcome rapists with open arms and legs when I said in another post that I am against violent criminal acts? 



The Dazzler said:


> I know it's sexist, but I wouldn't allow in any men. Older men, women and children only. There will be innocent men who get refused, but that's better than a civil war in Germany.


Yes it is. I would say can't wait until it happens to you, but I won't. 
You gettin worked so hard by propaganda that you still believe there will be a civil war in Germany, wow... You people must be so full of bitterness. You are also assuming women, children and older men wont commit any crime. That's what I was saying with my looks comment  you Cant Tell if a Person is bad or not just by their looks or gender. 


The Dazzler said:


> This entire situation has been created BY THE LEFT. Muslims have been living in Germany since the 60s without anything like this happening. Stopping more refugees will PREVENT a German Muslim civil war. You need to understand that!


"Without anything like this happening"? 
Look, there you can tell how less you know about this country and still wanna sound like a proffesional. I went to school 16 years ago with 90 % turkish/arabic people. Racism excisted already in this era, also crimes from these immigrants children. Both excisted before. 
You know who really created this situation? Fear. No left, no right. It's a basic instinct that some people love to feed so they have at least one success in their lifes or are listend to. And yes, since we talk about Hitler, let me as a german warn you about how easy people get manipulated by a charismatic guy, who says edgy stuff. And you get manipulated by him, these civil war bullshit comes from Trump, I remember him saying it and just shook my head in sadness that people applauded like they know what happens in a country I live in and they don't. That's what Trump does.


The Dazzler said:


> I've seen people link to vids. I don't know if they're legit though. I avoid clicking on any. I assume the police have cctv footage of the attacks. I doubt they'll ever release it.


For some videos Miss Sally linked, it is bullshit. I don't know who that guy is, but he has strings around his body like a puppet. I don't wanna hate anybody but stuff like this makes me so angry. Let me tell you that this video for example, which he posted, it didn't have to do anything with germany. It wasn't even in germany. But yet, the title was like "German women raped by moslems in cologne" and people like that are the danger 'cause what is even more dangerous is people who click on it and are so blind from their fear and hate, that they soak it in and might even attack some one innocent. 
It is people who spread fear. These are the worst.

Edit: Oh and since I'm at it, here's something about the homelss argument. For example, before all the refugee stuff happend, my co-workers talked about how dirty and lazy homeless people are, it's their own fault for not doing anything. It is unfair that they don't have to pay taxes if they sell the homeless magazines. That they are disgusting. 
But hey, you know what happend when the refugees came? All of the sudden, the talk changed to "Our poor homeless people! What is with THEM? These poor creatures have to live on the streets....... *sob* Let's get our pitchforks out.."


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

NeyNey said:


> Look, I live here in Germany. No one said only good refugees can come to our country. They said refugees can come to our country.
> And no, people didn't think they were safe. In fact, there are people who are scared as fuck 'cause they don't know anything, have bad experience or watch Videos from Miss Sally who claims they are from germany, when they're not. "German will attack Muslims"? Do you know how many muslims are attacked already? Women have to stand up for themselfes, and not only since January. And yes, women in general, but that's a whole different problem.
> 
> No. That does NOT happen. That's another myth to give people a reason to put every argument of some one who has a different opinion down. People talk about it, and people talked about it before new year happend. But hey, if you just wanna look for an answer that matches to your chosen fear you go with it.
> ...


Woah woah WOAH!, Girl here but I'm pretty sure you're just trying to insult me either way, don't care. Yes, the video I posted ended up to be wrong but I was on my phone posting what was linked which I had addressed. I'm no puppet, you're the puppet dancing to whatever tune is played for you or whatever narrative is deemed "acceptable". Your precious German Government and Media has been covering up stuff, all of it? Doubtful. How much is covered up? No idea, I don't work within the German Police or Government. 

Dazzler is right about only older men, women and children should be allowed in. No it's doubtful they wouldn't commit crime, children are pretty sneaky! But I highly doubt old men and children would be sexually assaulting women in mass or committing rapes, molesting kids at pools etc. The fact it's 70%+ young men coming over shows there is an issue that needs to be addressed, especially by your irresponsible Government but let's be honest it's not the first time your Government has done stuff to cause chaos in Europe.

I'm not sure how the homeless problem is in your country, do you even know? Do you work with the homeless or do you volunteer with the homeless? I do.  I can tell you many homeless people have issues and most are not just lazy fucks. People are upset about the homeless displacement in your country because for such a super liberal society you've all shit on them completely in favor of migrants and offering refugees things that I'm not even sure your own citizens have access to. You've basically labeled anyone who isn't pro-refugee or immigration a racist even if they have very valid concerns. 

I have an issue when you have mostly young men posing as refugees moving to a country, it's sad their country is at war as for the fake refugees they need to fuck off and go back home. War is sad and causes pain but these young men should be fighting for their country and fighting against ISIS and the 100+ other ISLAMIC terror groups that cause this pain, when Germany was goose stepping throughout Europe the English and the Russians stood up and said NO! Europe would look very different now if the Brits and Russians fled instead of fought. (Russia was worse off than what those Syrian refugees have but they still fought.) Of course you'd also be singing a different tune yourself. 

I don't know you, I don't care if you're angry at me or hate me. I think mass immigration without checks and balances is bad and irresponsible to everyone around you. I think the media hiding truth is a terrible sin! Regardless of how it makes someone look, it should be told. Also shame on some of your politicians for blaming women for the rapes happening. Maybe I just don't understand Germany and it's need to dictate everything going on in Europe by either destruction by war or destruction by culture.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

NeyNey said:


> Look, I live here in Germany. No one said only good refugees can come to our country. They said refugees can come to our country.


The media sold them as Syrian refugees. Shown pictures of families in the media. Anyone questioning it were seen as racist/fearmongers. In reality, a lot were migrants and most of the suspects aren't Syrian.



NeyNey said:


> And no, people didn't think they were safe. In fact, there are people who are scared as fuck 'cause they don't know anything, have bad experience or watch Videos from Miss Sally who claims they are from germany, when they're not.


No one expected anything like Cologne.



NeyNey said:


> Women have to stand up for themselfes, and not only since January. And yes, women in general, but that's a whole different problem.


And do what? I don't see what they can do.



NeyNey said:


> No. That does NOT happen. That's another myth to give people a reason to put every argument of some one who has a different opinion down. People talk about it, and people talked about it before new year happend. But hey, if you just wanna look for an answer that matches to your chosen fear you go with it.


That is exactly what happened! The police reported the event as “Relaxed atmosphere: celebrations largely peaceful”. Media didn't cover it for days. Only for the internet, no one would know. They're investigating which police officer leaked reports to the press so they can be punished.



NeyNey said:


> Yes, I live in Germany and I love my country. Do I have to be racist to love my country? No. And that's what many people don't get, you don't have to hate other cultures to do it.


It's not racist to be concerned by what happened on nye. Race has nothing to do with it.



NeyNey said:


> And let me tell you something, I've "not been told" anything. Cause I, maybe just like you, have my own opinion and my own ways to think about stuff. I stay true to myself, I know my philosophy in life and I'm not scared to stand for what I am and what I believe in. Yeah, here in Germany some people say they are called Nazis when they say that, they have a problem with it, but I don't 'cause I'm not offended if some one would say I'm a Nazi or racist if I love Germany. I'm not weak, my mind is clear and strong. That's why I can say that I love it and for what it stands, but I also welcome people from different cultures. People need to learn that this is possible.


Of course it's possible. You've been taking in Turkish Muslims since the 60s. It's stupid though to take in so many migrants at once, mostly male, from a totally different culture and not expect there'll be problems. It's not racist to have concerns about doing that.



NeyNey said:


> Do you wanna show me that it's not a fault to say bad stuff about refugees even if you are "left wing"? :bryanlol


There's nothing wrong with criticizing a refugee if that's what you're asking?



NeyNey said:


> What does that have to do with me? Why do you wanna try so hard to make me look like I welcome rapists with open arms and legs when I said in another post that I am against violent criminal acts?


I'm not sure where I did that?



NeyNey said:


> Yes it is. I would say can't wait until it happens to you, but I won't.
> You gettin worked so hard by propaganda that you still believe there will be a civil war in Germany, wow... *You people must be so full of bitterness*.


Was that necessary? I don't want trouble in Germany.



NeyNey said:


> You are also assuming women, children and older men wont commit any crime.


I didn't say they wont commit crimes. But women/children raping and assaulting people isn't as likely.



NeyNey said:


> That's what I was saying with my looks comment  you Cant Tell if a Person is bad or not just by their looks or gender.


Refugees women/children/old are in the most danger. There's less of a risk to take them in when compared to young men.



NeyNey said:


> "Without anything like this happening"?
> Look, there you can tell how less you know about this country and still wanna sound like a proffesional. I went to school 16 years ago with 90 % turkish/arabic people. Racism excisted already in this era, also crimes from these immigrants children. Both excisted before.


You're comparing single crimes by Turkish people to hundreds of men mass groping/robbing/assaulting women in public. When has anything like that happened before during peacetime in Germany? 



NeyNey said:


> You know who really created this situation? Fear. No left, no right. It's a basic instinct that some people love to feed so they have at least one success in their lifes or are listend to. And yes, since we talk about Hitler, let me as a german warn you about how easy people get manipulated by a charismatic guy, who says edgy stuff. And you get manipulated by him, these civil war bullshit comes from Trump, I remember him saying it and just shook my head in sadness that people applauded like they know what happens in a country I live in and they don't. That's what Trump does.


How did fear force the migrants to go around groping/attacking/robbing women? They obviously weren't scared when they were doing it.



NeyNey said:


> Edit: Oh and since I'm at it, here's something about the homelss argument. For example, before all the refugee stuff happend, my co-workers talked about how dirty and lazy homeless people are, it's their own fault for not doing anything. It is unfair that they don't have to pay taxes if they sell the homeless magazines. That they are disgusting.
> But hey, you know what happend when the refugees came? All of the sudden, the talk changed to "Our poor homeless people! What is with THEM? These poor creatures have to live on the streets....... *sob* Let's get our pitchforks out.."


So your co-workers are fake. It doesn't stop it being fucked up to take in migrants, feeding/housing them while there are homeless people not getting help. Refugees maybe but not migrants.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

The Dazzler said:


> The media sold them as Syrian refugees. Shown pictures of families in the media. Anyone questioning it were seen as racist/fearmongers. In reality, a lot were migrants and most of the suspects aren't Syrian.


Okay Dazz, I just wrote about the whole situation and you just ment the night of new year. Maybe that's why we didn't meet anywhere.
Yeah, my co-workers are fake, but unfortunately that are most of the germans who don't earn that much money and wanna blame anybody but themselfs. And that's why they turn on homeless, and now the refugees. Of course being fake is totally different from being racist. My point was that this is another group of people who hate on them for no single reason. 

And no, they didn't "sold" anything. Pictures and Videos of all groups of refugees were shown in our media, also many guys, not only happy families who cry to their reunion and stuff like that like you might think. That's just so you can blame the "system" for lying, but they didn't even lie. And again, I can say that 'cause I watch it and if you say they sell them as poor syrian refugees and we are like just eating it up, I can say this is just false and being right about that. You can believe some stuff I say even though it doesn't fit in your agenda. 'Cause I live it. You just read and watch. 
What happend on new years eve was fucking disgusting and there's no excuse for it. But if we go into details, I think we both won't get along 'cause you believe in the stuff you "hear" or read and I do the same.



Miss Sally said:


> Woah woah WOAH!, Girl here but I'm pretty sure you're just trying to insult me either way, don't care. Yes, the video I posted ended up to be wrong but I was on my phone posting what was linked which I had addressed. I'm no puppet, you're the puppet dancing to whatever tune is played for you or whatever narrative is deemed "acceptable". Your precious German Government and Media has been covering up stuff, all of it? Doubtful. How much is covered up? No idea, I don't work within the German Police or Government.
> 
> Dazzler is right about only older men, women and children should be allowed in. No it's doubtful they wouldn't commit crime, children are pretty sneaky! But I highly doubt old men and children would be sexually assaulting women in mass or committing rapes, molesting kids at pools etc. The fact it's 70%+ young men coming over shows there is an issue that needs to be addressed, especially by your irresponsible Government but let's be honest it's not the first time your Government has done stuff to cause chaos in Europe.
> 
> ...


Sally, I'm also a girl so no insults from me. I quoted 2 of your false statements, one of them was the video and the other one was one of your "worries" before. You never answered so I just assumed you just wanna hear your side of the story and didn't even expect anything from you. Well, seems like I was wrong.
And me, I have nothing against homeless people. I always say something when they say shit like that 'cause how can you blame somebody who makes a few mistakes and just doesn't know how to stand up anymore? How can you even step on him and push his face even further in the mudd? 
And since you even work with homeless, I don't know what there is in your country, but here in Germany we have MANY resolutions for homeless people. We have food for them, houses where they can sleep, clothes, doctors where they can go, dentist, without paying anything. But most people don't know that and just assume that refugees get all that, when in fact, homeless people here have also all these possibilities.
But anyway, that's a total different subject.

And I need to ask you how could you even think the video was legit? It was clearly not germany, so be honest, do you WANTED to believe it was in germany? Cause I just thought you would try to make people angry and rile them up. 
Oh yeah and the thing about russia is another story. Here in Germany they try to hate as much as possible on russia, and putin of course is THE DEVIL himself. But hey, if any other country does what they do, they are peacemakers? That's fucking bullshit. 

And I can't remember where I called everybody who isn't pro-immigration a racist. I said everybody has a reason why they think that way. 

Also, I never heard a politician in Germany it's the womens fault for the assaults. I think that was the statement the last time, where I answered you and you never came back to that. You said some people say we should watch our clothes and not provoke immigrants or stuff like that, which I never heard before. Please, I want a link, a name, who said that and if I hear and watch it, I'll take back everything I said. But right now, this is another Anti-Propaganda which is just not true. 
I just can tell you don't worry man. No one told us to wear burkas, nor to not wear dresses again. We wear what the fuck we want.
___________________________

In general to you both: So just think about it, when we would close the doors for male refugees. You both think it's better to let them travel around europe again, fragile, so some of them might turn and make IS stronger? We could put concentration camps to the borders, maybe that would solve your problem. "Fight for your country!" is ALWAYS easy to say if you're not in the situation.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Full article here: http://ca.news.yahoo.com/german-anti-immigration-party-celebrates-dizzying-rise-202547094.html



> MAGDEBURG, Germany (Reuters) - Supporters of Germany's new anti-immigration party erupted into raucous celebrations in this eastern city on Sunday after the Alternative for Germany (AfD) surged into three state assemblies with scores that would have been unthinkable only a year ago.
> 
> "What an amazing evening," Andre Poggenburg, the AfD leader in the eastern state of Saxony-Anhalt, said in a fiery speech in the state capital Magdeburg, calling the result "brilliant".
> 
> ...


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Angela Merkel is such a stupid cunt, hopefully they throw her out sooner than later.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

NeyNey said:


> Okay Dazz, I just wrote about the whole situation and you just ment the night of new year. Maybe that's why we didn't meet anywhere.
> Yeah, my co-workers are fake, but unfortunately that are most of the germans who don't earn that much money and wanna blame anybody but themselfs. And that's why they turn on homeless, and now the refugees. Of course being fake is totally different from being racist. My point was that this is another group of people who hate on them for no single reason.
> 
> And no, they didn't "sold" anything. Pictures and Videos of all groups of refugees were shown in our media, also many guys, not only happy families who cry to their reunion and stuff like that like you might think. That's just so you can blame the "system" for lying, but they didn't even lie. And again, I can say that 'cause I watch it and if you say they sell them as poor syrian refugees and we are like just eating it up, I can say this is just false and being right about that. You can believe some stuff I say even though it doesn't fit in your agenda. 'Cause I live it. You just read and watch.
> ...


If you responded to me I may have missed it, some of these threads get long so I skip over a lot or simply go with the latest post. On the video I was wrong and said that pages back, was a link I got so linked it here. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/henriette-reker-cologne-attacks_us_568e3723e4b0c8beacf5c164

While what she says is pretty common sense and I agree with some of it, it seems like she says it's because women were to careless that this sort of thing happened. This was a mass attack, not a one time some woman walking alone in a dark alley type situation. I had seen one with a small town mayor but I don't remember the link for that one. 

Yes, you turn away young men, young men leaving behind women and children is fucking stupid. Fight for your country is why the US is the US and not part of the Brits, Europe is Europe because people fought against YOUR country and won. Russia fought Germany with a dirty sock filled with coins and beat back the Nazis at a time where Russia was the biggest shit hole on the planet, what's these people's excuse? Take in the children, old and women. These young males have no business running away. The Brits and Russians refused to run away from your people and in the end it cost them big but now Europe is free, even free to make stupid choices! If these people want to see Islamic terrorism end they need to end it.

Also camps? Nobody is talking about camps, had your irresponsible government not issued an open invitation, ignoring laws about refugees and ignoring the countries they had to pass through this wouldn't be an issue. Had your Government given Jordan and Lebabnon support/aid they been begging for Syrians could have lived there in peace, going to school and never being to far from their own country. Instead now you host a huge group of young men and men who aren't even Syrian, it's been proven many of the refugees aren't even Syrian and that Syrian passports were being given out. But no, Germany wanted to be the hero and when it became too much started shaming people for not taking in refugees they didn't want to in the first place. Now Turkey is holding Europe hostage, there were so many ways your country could have handled this but went with the worst way possible.

Also your homeless, dealing with them many are mentally ill, have medical issues and cannot hold a job. I'm unsure of how your country processes them. Maybe it's all propaganda, I have no idea but the reports are coming from somewhere and forgive me if I don't trust your biased media which has been hiding things, nor the supports of this cause while living in their nice cozy refugee free areas. I'll believe part of what you said but if homeless germans regardless of why they're homeless are being shoved aside than shame on your country and people! Too many times do the homeless get spit on and looked down at but you welcome a bunch of cowards! (Young men not the actual people who could use safety.) Do Germans get free educate and and college? If I'm wrong then I'm wrong! But as i said, helping people who need help is good, helping everyone is not.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> Full article here: http://ca.news.yahoo.com/german-anti-immigration-party-celebrates-dizzying-rise-202547094.html


Keen to hear your thoughts on this?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Yes, you turn away young men, young men leaving behind women and children is fucking stupid. Fight for your country is why the US is the US and not part of the Brits, Europe is Europe because people fought against YOUR country and won. Russia fought Germany with a dirty sock filled with coins and beat back the Nazis at a time where Russia was the biggest shit hole on the planet, what's these people's excuse? Take in the children, old and women. These young males have no business running away. The Brits and Russians refused to run away from your people and in the end it cost them big but now Europe is free, even free to make stupid choices! If these people want to see Islamic terrorism end they need to end it.


Wow you're a harsh judge Sally. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't imagine you've ever lived in a war torn country like Syria with bombs being dropped on a regular basis. Judging the people as cowards for getting the fuck out of there is frankly an appalling position, based on the fact you have probably never been in anything like their situation.

I mean, check out this link to get an idea of the mess in Syria:

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-26116868



> More than 250,000 Syrians have lost their lives in four-and-a-half years of armed conflict, which began with anti-government protests before escalating into a full-scale civil war. More than 11 million others have been forced from their homes as forces loyal to President Bashar al-Assad and those opposed to his rule battle each other - as well as jihadist militants from so-called Islamic State. This is the story of the civil war so far, in eight short chapters.


How can you judge people for wanting to leave after this bloody, brutal civil war, which included fucking *chemical weapon use*, and now ISIS forces?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

yeahbaby! said:


> Keen to hear your thoughts on this?


Thank you for being keen to hear my thoughts.  

It's hardly surprising that a party which espouses what is being referred to as "anti-immigrant" beliefs is winning big in Germany following what German Chancellor Angela Merkel has launched. 

To break her policy down into simple points, she wants to (a) keep Germany entirely open to more wave upon wave of migrants, as she was just saying a few days ago yet again. Her Bavarian CSU coalition partners and others have felt completely disowned by her, as she rejects any set limit on the number of newcomers. To the CSU coalition's myriad detailed warnings, declaring her approach utterly untenable and potentially disastrous for Germany going forward, she has simply stated over and over again that by letting millions of people into Germany, the reputation of the country remains unblemished, as she notes, "...We stand by our values." (b) She is seeking to redistribute migrants arriving in Germany throughout the European Union through a complex system of Brussels-imposed compulsory quotas, to be established for all 28 countries belonging to the EU. Just again, she was saying to anyone who would listen, "I am fighting for this approach." When questions arise over any other way to distribute the migrants, Merkel admits that no such other plan exists. 

Merkel has attempted to, in effect, muscle her will upon the rest of Europe entire, by seeking the imposition of a _fait accompli_, which goes along the lines that Germany will continue to bring in millions more of migrants, and that Germany will utilize all of the formidable clout represented by the German state to force all other European states to chip in proportional cost of "improving Germany's reputation," as Merkel stated last weekend, while utilizing language that calls into question anyone who dissents by raising points concerning "European unity." She ceaselessly calls for what she is terming a "joint European solution," which are backed up by strong arm tactics to compel smaller states to accept populations which, by some polls, want by 90-10% the imposition of Sharia law. Jean-Claude Juncker, the EU's unelected president, has spoken of the continued "need" of dissolving almost all national sovereignty to bring about the compulsory quota system, even as numerous European countries' states are blanching under the threats to their own sovereignty. 

Austria, which has long been Merkel's most persistent EU ally, has been displaying inordinate defiance by instituting considerable checks on the inflow of migrant populations. On March 2 Robert Fico, Prime Minister of Slovakia, declared that Slovakia will steadfastly refuse to participate in any relocation of refugees into its territory, rejecting the "relocation quota" that Merkel has continuously spoken of, in his speech. Poland, Hungary and all thirteen regional assemblies of the Czech Republic have joined one another in an alliance with Slovakia to block any quotas which would send hundreds of thousands of unassimilated migrants as dictated by Brussels. 

Viktor Orban, who has presented himself as the chief antagonist to Merkel, and Prime Minister of Hungary, has declared the German Chancellor's policies to be increasing the graveness of the crisis (Germany is expected to bring in almost four million migrants by the end of 2020, based on latest Reuters reports). Orban has stated that the EU's efforts to redistribute the migrant populations coming into Europe is akin to "designating the non-smoking lifeboats instead of trying to avoid the collision." 

In any event, it will be intriguing to see what develops with Merkel endeavoring to, as she has claimed to seek, a fourth term as German Chancellor next year. According to polls from two months ago almost half of Germany's population declared that they wanted her gone. What this will lead to is perhaps anyone's guess.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Wow you're a harsh judge Sally. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't imagine you've ever lived in a war torn country like Syria with bombs being dropped on a regular basis. Judging the people as cowards for getting the fuck out of there is frankly an appalling position, based on the fact you have probably never been in anything like their situation.
> 
> I mean, check out this link to get an idea of the mess in Syria:
> 
> ...



Have I been in a war torn area? No, but I'm not saying keep everyone in that zone, I'm saying the people that need help are children, elderly and women. How can you justify 70% of the refugees being young males with many not from Syria? They left their women and children behind! Is the situation sad? Yes, should have Europe helped Lebanon and Jordan rather than playing hero? You bet! Lot's of ways to help these people and to ensure SYRIANS get help, not freeloaders who are using the Syrian war to sneak in.

I stand by my coward statement, 6-8+ million Jews wiped out by the Nazis, 10-13+ million Chinese if not more wiped out by the Japanese, that's not counting the Brits, Russians, Polish, Americans, Aussies and Asians and others who fought or were victims to the Axis. You know who fought these people? Young men, men not older than these so called refugee young males. Fighting for freedom when they could have ran to Mexico, America and Canada, many parts of the globe to escape. Had there been an exodus of young men fleeing the Germans would have won. They were so close to winning, thank God or whoever the Germans and Japanese made a few tactical errors and the young men kept fighting. You know who else are heroes? The women and children who worked for the war effort. Women, brave women helping and fighting.

So yes these young men are cowards, running away while bitching their countries are war torn. Crying that Islamic terrorists sully the name of Islam while not doing anything against it. 250k is a lot of lives lost but millions upon millions were lost ensuring Europe didn't have to burden itself under the yolk of Hitler! If these people wanted ISIS gone, if they wanted change they'd fight for it, WWII was 60 years ago and we forget what people sacrificed for their freedom, a few bombs drop and a bunch of Religious assholes run amok? Everyone wants to flee. So yes, they're cowards, while Europe plays tea party with an overwhelming large group of young men, the middle east burns from the fires of Religious stupidity and corruption. These young men won't fight for their country, women or Religion but they sure love to praise the very culture which made them refugees in the first place.

Fuck anyone who doesn't have the courage to fight for their land and expect others to handle it for them, fuck these Religious people, fuck people crying about hardships and problems but unwilling to change themselves to make it better. I don't suffer fools and for males who are puffed up with pride they sure have no backbone. All it takes for evil to win is for good men to do nothing, or run away! Am I maybe being overly harsh? Possibly but there have been bigger wars fought than the Syrian war yet there wasn't a mass influx of men running away. Who are these guys expecting to change things for them? The US? Europe? They need to make the change if they want it!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Austria, which has long been Merkel's most persistent EU ally, has been displaying inordinate defiance by instituting considerable checks on the inflow of migrant populations.


Media seems to be at war from what I read, blaming each other for a variety of things. Today our chancellor told Merkel that we refuse to be the "waiting room" for refugees trying to get into germany and they called us uncooperative. 

So we just let refugees pass through into germany, they send them back, we send them back. Few weeks ago Merkel said they would accept more refugees so we sent some people over, they all returned a day later because they got sent back. 

I can see why some of the refugees start to get angry tbh, Italy sends them over here, we send them straight to Germany, Germany sends them back down here and we either send them back to Italy or put them in our overloaded camps. It seems like everybody is being nice and cooperative in the media but the reality is that nobody has room/wants them and they get moved all over the place. Sucks for them, sucks for us, the entire situation is completely screwed up.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Fuck anyone who doesn't have the courage to fight for their land and expect others to handle it for them, fuck these Religious people, fuck people crying about hardships and problems but unwilling to change themselves to make it better. I don't suffer fools and for males who are puffed up with pride they sure have no backbone. All it takes for evil to win is for good men to do nothing, or run away! *Am I maybe being overly harsh?* Possibly but there have been bigger wars fought than the Syrian war *yet there wasn't a mass influx of men running away.* Who are these guys expecting to change things for them? The US? Europe? They need to make the change if they want it!


Yes.

Yes people have always fleed from mass violence and conflict in wars. Are you going to tell me people didn't flee their homes in London when it was being bombed to shit by the Germans?

In 2001, why were all those people in New York running away from the burning twin towers? Why weren't they running back to help their colleagues and friends? Why weren't they grabbing sharpened sticks and charging in to protect their building from any more attacks? Were they cowards too?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> Thank you for being keen to hear my thoughts.
> 
> It's hardly surprising that a party which espouses what is being referred to as "anti-immigrant" beliefs is winning big in Germany following what German Chancellor Angela Merkel has launched.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response, but really what I was looking for was information on the Anti-immigration group and the implications in their rise - which was what your original quote was about, not 5 paragraphs on how terrible Angela Merkel is.

But I can't tell you what to write.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Captain Edd said:


> Media seems to be at war from what I read, blaming each other for a variety of things. Today our chancellor told Merkel that we refuse to be the "waiting room" for refugees trying to get into germany and they called us uncooperative.
> 
> So we just let refugees pass through into germany, they send them back, we send them back. Few weeks ago Merkel said they would accept more refugees so we sent some people over, they all returned a day later because they got sent back.
> 
> I can see why some of the refugees start to get angry tbh, Italy sends them over here, we send them straight to Germany, Germany sends them back down here and we either send them back to Italy or put them in our overloaded camps. It seems like everybody is being nice and cooperative in the media but the reality is that nobody has room/wants them and they get moved all over the place. Sucks for them, sucks for us, the entire situation is completely screwed up.


Fascinating. Thank you for adding such considerable pertinent information. Extremely appreciative! 



yeahbaby! said:


> Thanks for your response, but really what I was looking for was information on the Anti-immigration group and the implications in their rise - which was what your original quote was about, not 5 paragraphs on how terrible Angela Merkel is.
> 
> But I can't tell you what to write.


From everything I have read and heard about the anti-immigrant party, it arose as a populist, somewhat right-wing, party in response to the gargantuan bailouts of failed financial and economic states, as carried out by Germany and the EU. Due to the teeming waves of incoming migrants this same group has come to be identified and recognized by and for their arguments against allowing such a major and unassimilated group into their country. If things continue the way that they have, I imagine that their support will grow as many Germans are quite frustrated with the present state of affairs. This may become linked to Great Britain's concerns over the European Union, and their upcoming election over that issue. Many anti-EU, anti-globalization groups and parties are growing in stature and prominence throughout Europe, and have been for a while, almost anticipating Donald Trump's candidacy here in the U.S.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Miss Sally said:


> Have I been in a war torn area? No, but I'm not saying keep everyone in that zone, I'm saying the people that need help are children, elderly and women. How can you justify 70% of the refugees being young males with many not from Syria? They left their women and children behind! Is the situation sad? Yes, should have Europe helped Lebanon and Jordan rather than playing hero? You bet! Lot's of ways to help these people and to ensure SYRIANS get help, not freeloaders who are using the Syrian war to sneak in.
> 
> I stand by my coward statement, 6-8+ million Jews wiped out by the Nazis, 10-13+ million Chinese if not more wiped out by the Japanese, that's not counting the Brits, Russians, Polish, Americans, Aussies and Asians and others who fought or were victims to the Axis. You know who fought these people? Young men, men not older than these so called refugee young males. Fighting for freedom when they could have ran to Mexico, America and Canada, many parts of the globe to escape. Had there been an exodus of young men fleeing the Germans would have won. They were so close to winning, thank God or whoever the Germans and Japanese made a few tactical errors and the young men kept fighting. You know who else are heroes? The women and children who worked for the war effort. Women, brave women helping and fighting.
> 
> ...


Dealing with foreign invaders and internal disputes are very different. If the US were just invaded like we see in some movies (like EMP blast, military destroyed and ground forces enter the country) then I'm going to fight for my country. 

If the Republicans and Democrats go to war with each other I'm getting the fuck out of the country and might not be coming back. 

I would fight for my country but I would fight people from my own country over how the country is going to be. I'll just go somewhere else without that bullshit.




yeahbaby! said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes people have always fleed from mass violence and conflict in wars. Are you going to tell me people didn't flee their homes in London when it was being bombed to shit by the Germans?
> 
> In 2001, why were all those people in New York running away from the burning twin towers? Why weren't they running back to help their colleagues and friends? Why weren't they grabbing sharpened sticks and charging in to protect their building from any more attacks? Were they cowards too?


This is a ridiculous comparison.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes people have always fleed from mass violence and conflict in wars. Are you going to tell me people didn't flee their homes in London when it was being bombed to shit by the Germans?
> 
> In 2001, why were all those people in New York running away from the burning twin towers? Why weren't they running back to help their colleagues and friends? Why weren't they grabbing sharpened sticks and charging in to protect their building from any more attacks? Were they cowards too?


Are you kidding me? I never said people didn't flee, I said there hasn't been a mass influx of people running away that were mostly males like these cowards are doing. LOL at talking about 9/11, you're comparing two planes hitting commercial buildings to an all out war? What the fuck what sticks have done? Good lord that's just so funny. When the Germans were trouncing everyone, young men volunteered and fought, women became nurses and took over manufacturing to help the war effort. It was a huge group effort! Again, 

Again I said that children, women and elderly should be the ones the Europeans are helping not the 70% young men who make up most of the refugees. As I said, 250 thousand lives is a lot but..."World War II was the deadliest military conflict in history in absolute terms of total dead.[1] Over 60 million people were killed, which was about 3% of the 1940 world population (est. 2.3 billion).[2] The tables below give a detailed country-by-country count of human losses. World War II fatality statistics vary, with estimates of total dead ranging from 50 million to more than 80 million.[3] The higher figure of over 80 million includes deaths from war-related disease and famine. Civilians killed totalled 50 to 55 million, including 19 to 28 million from war-related disease and famine. Total military dead: from 21 to 25 million, including deaths in captivity of about 5 million prisoners of war." Yet people fought for their freedom, here a few thousand die and suddenly it's justified a bunch of young men flee.

http://warchronicle.com/numbers/WWII/deaths.htm 

I'm sorry but those young men are cowards. Again, who are these people thinking is going to make the change for them? If they want to go home ever, how will they when they won't fight against the very people causing the issues? Again, help Lebanon and Jordan, give shelter to children, elderly and women but hosting a huge group of young males who should be fighting for their country? No thanks! I guess when things get rough the solution is to run away and leave behind your weakest people to the wolves!

@FITZ they're different but does the American Civil War ring a bell? The Spanish Civil war? The Mexican revolution? These were internal conflicts which were fought over to change the very fabric of their countries, did people flee? You bet but again, this isn't about people fleeing war in total but the majority of refugees fleeing being young males who hate ISIS yet won't do anything about it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I wouldn't have held it against anyone that wanted to get the fuck out of a country to avoid a civil war. If you live in a country that is having a civil war your country as already failed and I can understand wanting to get off a sinking ship.

If you aren't an extremist I have no idea why you would want to live in Syria right now.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Miss Sally said:


> Again I said that children, women and elderly should be the ones the Europeans are helping not the 70% young men who make up most of the refugees.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Are you kidding me? I never said people didn't flee, I said there hasn't been a mass influx of people running away that were mostly males like these cowards are doing. LOL at talking about 9/11, you're comparing two planes hitting commercial buildings to an all out war? What the fuck what sticks have done? .


Jesus christ are you incapable of not taking things literally and realising the point I'm making?

I'm saying there's no cowardice in running away from impending life threatening danger, and you shouldn't be judging people who have lived their lives in a fucking warzone, when you have been enjoying relative peace and harmony your whole life!

Did you just choose to ignore the Syria links I posted? It's a fucking insane civil war with the Assad government most likely using chemical weapons against their own people!


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

This is the real insanity
https://youtu.be/_5yfu9FzD_o





I'd post the uncensored version but ogrishforum has it

3:00 has the beginning scene but just the start as it's cut version. The intro is just part with music, after it goes into interviews then the ex president of France stating if the country remains racist they will pass laws to force marriage with them.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

NeyNey said:


> And no, they didn't "sold" anything. Pictures and Videos of all groups of refugees were shown in our media, also many guys, not only happy families who cry to their reunion and stuff like that like you might think. That's just so you can blame the "system" for lying, but they didn't even lie. And again, I can say that 'cause I watch it and if you say they sell them as poor syrian refugees and we are like just eating it up, I can say this is just false and being right about that. You can believe some stuff I say even though it doesn't fit in your agenda. 'Cause I live it. You just read and watch.


Did your media tell you there were migrants coming in with the refugees? That most were men and many weren't Syrian? My 'agenda' is I'm against taking in refugees if it means attacks like Cologne can happen again. If you can't separate the genuine refugees from the migrants (some who may do harm), you shouldn't take any. Also it's not just Germany this affects. Merkel has brought most of Europe into this. A lot of people saw Cologne as a warning sign.



NeyNey said:


> In general to you both: So just think about it, when we would close the doors for male refugees. You both think it's better to let them travel around europe again, fragile, so some of them might turn and make IS stronger? We could put concentration camps to the borders, maybe that would solve your problem. "Fight for your country!" is ALWAYS easy to say if you're not in the situation.


It costs far less money to have the refugees housed and cared for outside of Europe. Not all those entering Europe are refugees.



> *Six out of 10 migrants to Europe come for 'economic reasons' and are not refugees, EU Vice President Frans Timmermans says*
> More than half of all migrants to Europe are motivated by “economic reasons” and are not fleeing war or persecution, the vice-president of the European Commission has said.
> 
> Dutch politician Frans Timmermans said the majority of migrants to Europe are from North African countries such as Morocco or Tunisia, where there is no conflict.
> ...


It seems like you don't think there's a problem and Germany should just push ahead. Do you agree the migrants shouldn't be taken in?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> It costs far less money to have the refugees housed and cared for outside of Europe. Not all those entering Europe are refugees.


Where outside Europe? Just curious.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Merkel ist ein stronk frauline :lol

ist es nicht ein sracasem?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

yeahbaby! said:


> Where outside Europe? Just curious.


Jordan, Turkey and Lebanon are three places. The highest cost I've seen is 25 times as much. (from Norway).



> *The European Refugee Crisis: The Need for Long-term Policies and Lessons from the Nordic Region*
> Similarly, the Norwegian Foreign Ministry has calculated that housing, health programs, and language training for a single refugee in Norway will cost $125,000 per year *(enough to support 25–27 Syrians in Jordan, according to the United Nation’s own measurement), suggesting that allocating funds for UNHCR programs in refugee camps would be a more cost effective approach*.





> *Syrian refugees will cost ten times more to care for in Europe than in neighboring countries*
> 
> Five years after the start of the conflict in Syria, world leaders are still trying to work out how they can heave the country out of the abyss. But one thing is certain: *the British aid effort has been severely let down by our European partners.*
> 
> ...


This is why refugees are having to come to Europe (and why the migrants are able to join them).


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Why should only certain countries have to bear the entire burden of supporting those fleeing a violent conflict? Jordan, Turkey and Lebanon are no better equipped to find homes and jobs for hundreds of thousands of people. If anything, they're overburdened with refugees and migrants to the point that they need help from their neighbours in relocating these people. 

Canada has taken in more than 25,000 Syrian refugees over the past few months. These families are interviewed and selected based on need and suitability, as well as being flexible enough to consider moving half a world away to a country they know little about and where their language isn't spoken and their credentials (even drivers licenses in some provinces) will not be legally recognized. They have little say in where they will live once they arrive and are initially supported by either sponsors or government allowances equivalent to social assistance, which is not enough to pay rent in most cities. 

One reason so many refugees have been resettled in my province is because we have an aging population with over-educated youth unwilling to work in the fish processing plants; any university educated, middle aged parent wanting to move 1000s of miles from home to pack fish for close to minimum wage is desperate to escape wherever they are. Another sign of desperation - many are leaving behind their adult children and young grandchildren because only minors can accompany parents selected for resettlement and it's much more difficult for men and women in their 20s, especially those lacking higher education and with no or few dependant children, to pass screening. 

Oh, and I'm yet to be sexually assaulted by these Syrian men. In fact, non of the Muslim men I see daily have made the slightest inappropriate gesture towards me. Isn't that just amazing? It might seem impossible to believe but there's a significant Muslim minority already living here thanks to our large university that attracts foreign students, many of them from predominantly Muslim countries. I worked for months with a couple of Muslim girls who came here for school and stayed after graduation (not at all uncommon). I learned a lot about their homelands, their customs and their adaptation to Canadian life. These people are not dangerous, they aren't 'different' from us, they aren't some wacky aliens from parts unknown. I should also mention that non-western Muslim does not mean radical fundamentalist; the range is just as wide as among Christians, Jews and everyone else - some are very religious, some are very much not. 

Like most populations who are minorities in whichever country the reside, Muslims are painted as a threat and all are judged by the actions of the few. Of course there are those who use a crisis to their advantage in efforts to infiltrate enemy territory but I'm not going to let sensationalist media override what I see from friendships and personal observation - most immigrants (legal and otherwise), migrants and refugees are good people who just want the best chances for themselves and their families. I don't deserve safety and opportunity any more than they do simply by luck of birth location.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

GothicBohemian said:


> Why should only certain countries have to bear the entire burden of supporting those fleeing a violent conflict?


They shouldn't. That's why we should be paying them. It's about helping as many people as possible for the money. Jordan can take care of 25 refugees for the price it would cost to do so in Norway. That number goes up when you count the spots being taken in Europe by migrants.



GothicBohemian said:


> Canada has taken in more than 25,000 Syrian refugees over the past few months. These families are interviewed and selected based on need and suitability, as well as being flexible enough to consider moving half a world away to a country they know little about and where their language isn't spoken and their credentials (even drivers licenses in some provinces) will not be legally recognized. They have little say in where they will live once they arrive and are initially supported by either sponsors or government allowances equivalent to social assistance, which is not enough to pay rent in most cities.
> 
> One reason so many refugees have been resettled in my province is because we have an aging population with over-educated youth unwilling to work in the fish processing plants; any university educated, middle aged parent wanting to move 1000s of miles from home to pack fish for close to minimum wage is desperate to escape wherever they are. Another sign of desperation - many are leaving behind their adult children and young grandchildren because only minors can accompany parents selected for resettlement and it's much more difficult for men and women in their 20s, especially those lacking higher education and with no or few dependant children, to pass screening.


The way Canada is handling it (sensibly) is totally different to Germany/Europe. You're only taking refugees referred by the UNHCR. Prioritising single mothers with children and families. You know they're Syrians and not migrants. 25,000 is a reasonable number. Germany took in 1.1 million last year! Mainly in the latter six months. Mostly male and from many different countries. 



GothicBohemian said:


> Oh, and I'm yet to be sexually assaulted by these Syrian men. In fact, non of the Muslim men I see daily have made the slightest inappropriate gesture towards me. Isn't that just amazing?


That's good. Muslims have been in Germany since the 60s though. This isn't just a Muslim thing. The Cologne attacks would be just as worrying if the attackers were Christian.

Most of the suspects in the Cologne attacks were from North Africa. Of the 58 suspects, 25 are from Algeria and 21 from Morocco. These are migrants. Only 2 are Syrian refugees.



GothicBohemian said:


> I don't deserve safety and opportunity any more than they do simply by luck of birth location.


Yes you do. It would be irresponsible/wrong for your government to put you in danger. Canada seems to be doing everything right though. :smile2:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I live in a small Eastern/Northern European country called Lithuania. A (relatively) poor country that isn't even able to support its own people with rising prices and low minimum wage and it is absolutely ridiculous to think that Lithuania can support refugees. How can (and why should) the government support refugees when they can't even support their own people/ But luckily Lithuania is so unappealing to the refugees that so far only like 4 or 5 people came here. This just goes to show what they really want. Not to run away from war, but to get a lot of money. Most of them, at least.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Just keep in mind long before any middle East stuff back in 1930 a cult calling itself Muslim was invented.
Wallace D. Fard July 4, 1930

When Fard disappeared dead or faked death is small contention

Elijah Robert Poole took over

Then for short bit Warith Deen became leader

Then currently Louis Eugene Wolcott aka Louis Farrakhan is a "puppet" leader

The Nation of Islam was privately sold to Church of Scientology. 

L Ron Hubbard directed how to control a hierarchy based information religion and mentored Wolcott in his youth to help him understand tax shelters, and running for profit while keeping non-profit status.

Around 2008-2010 David Miscavige began control secretly of black Nation of Islam who call themselves Muslim yet believe they are the real Jews but are taught Scientology lol!

Wolcott denied fervently at first and said they had a financial deal to teach auditing , but it became apparent that David Miscavige now uses them for security at certain events.



So totally different cult in US


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The Dazzler said:


> They shouldn't. That's why we should be paying them. It's about helping as many people as possible for the money. Jordan can take care of 25 refugees for the price it would cost to do so in Norway. That number goes up when you count the spots being taken in Europe by migrants.


Why is it cheaper in Jordan? Are we talking about living standards and the conditions deemed appropriate? Is this based on how stretched resources already are there, making it seem cost-effective because circumstances have forced a lower standard/cost due to sheer numbers? 



The Dazzler said:


> The way Canada is handling it (sensibly) is totally different to Germany/Europe. You're only taking refugees referred by the UNHCR. Prioritising single mothers with children and families. You know they're Syrians and not migrants. 25,000 is a reasonable number. Germany took in 1.1 million last year! Mainly in the latter six months. Mostly male and from many different countries.


It's harder for them to arrive here on their own so we aren't faced with crowds walking up to the border. It's easy to be selective then, but we can't be selective forever. At some point, we will have to deal with increasing numbers, just like North America was flooded with Europeans fleeing WWII. When many of those people arrived they weren't looked on kindly either. 

The problem is that refugees still need somewhere to go and until Syria is safe - if that ever happens - they are going to keep coming. Something has to be done to house the 'rejected' applicants and that has to be in conditions that won't promote anger. A majority of migrants will eventually just give up and leave if forced to wait but refugees won't because, in many cases, they (and also many migrants) can't. Children raised in refugee camps and war zones are not going to feel fondness towards countries refusing to help them out of that situation. That is where a real future danger exists. 



The Dazzler said:


> That's good. Muslims have been in Germany since the 60s though. This isn't just a Muslim thing. The Cologne attacks would be just as worrying if the attackers were Christian.


But the problem is that people are acting as if all Muslim refugees and migrants are dangerous sex offenders and that's not true. It's similar to calling Mexican migrants illegally entering the US rapists without adding the word "some". 



The Dazzler said:


> Most of the suspects in the Cologne attacks were from North Africa. Of the 58 suspects, 25 are from Algeria and 21 from Morocco. These are migrants. Only 2 are Syrian refugees.


That's actually where, until now, most local Muslims originated from - North Africa. They come here because of Francophone ties. We've never had any problems. Of course, our North African arrivals are usually rich folks who came overseas for university, not angry, underemployed young men living in a place where tension is growing over refugees, migrants and what constitutes a justifiable reason to leave one country for another. 



The Dazzler said:


> Yes you do. It would be irresponsible/wrong for your government to put you in danger. Canada seems to be doing everything right though. :smile2:


No, I don't. It doesn't matter where I was born. My life is of equal value to thiers. I've done nothing to deserve a higher standard and I certainly don't feel endangered. I live in a relatively safe country and I don't mind sharing it. 



Punkhead said:


> I live in a small Eastern/Northern European country called Lithuania. A (relatively) poor country that isn't even able to support its own people with rising prices and low minimum wage and it is absolutely ridiculous to think that Lithuania can support refugees. How can (and why should) the government support refugees when they can't even support their own people/ But luckily Lithuania is so unappealing to the refugees that so far only like 4 or 5 people came here. This just goes to show what they really want. Not to run away from war, but to get a lot of money. Most of them, at least.


If they're looking for a lot of money I'm not sure where they expect it to come from. They're heading to places they recognize as 'rich' or 'friendly', ie places where they hope they can find work to support themselves and their families. They're aren't going to run toward the unknown unless forced to. Lithuania isn't on the radar of most Syrians; to be honest, Canada isn't either. The media has made a story of the man who refused to have his family relocated to Winnipeg because he'd only heard of 4 Canadian cities and that wasn't one of them. He thought it might be another country. 

There has to be a process put in place to assess those claiming to be refuges, along with the migrants, and find appropriate shelter for them. No one region can handle large scale migration alone and, right now, the movement is into Syria's neighbours and other routes to recognized European cites. Temporarily holding them in camps can work, but there has to be a plan to move them on from that because it isn't sustainable, financially or on a humanitarian level.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

markoutsmarkout said:


>


Thank you for that weird chart with no context or explanation.

Considering muslims are a tiny part of your population, maybe you should be more worried about these nutters who support your god?

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/25/u...rters-for-intolerance.html?smid=tw-share&_r=1



> Data from Public Policy Polling show that a third of Mr. Trump’s backers in South Carolina support barring gays and lesbians from entering the country.
> 
> Similarly, YouGov data reveal that a third of Mr. Trump’s (and Mr. Cruz’s) backers believe that Japanese internment during World War II was a good idea
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

> *Angela Merkel in firing line over refugees after vote debacle*
> German Chancellor Angela Merkel was facing fresh pressure Saturday after a regional election drubbing described as a "debacle" over her liberal refugee policy.
> 
> Merkel's Christian Democratic Union was at the receiving end of voters' anger, suffering defeats in two out of three states in regional elections -- including its traditional stronghold Baden-Wuerttemberg.
> ...





Beatles123 said:


> Merkel ist ein stronk frauline :lol
> 
> ist es nicht ein sracasem?


Merkel is a strong woman
It is not a

Am I close? No idea on the last word. My 1 year of German at school has failed me. :crying:



GothicBohemian said:


> Why is it cheaper in Jordan? Are we talking about living standards and the conditions deemed appropriate?


I'm not sure why there's such a big difference. The amount was given by the UNHCR so I assume it's appropriate.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Tomorrow and Friday the EU will decide on Merkel's Turkey deal.


> *Turkey deal is only way to stop migrants arriving in Europe, warns Angela Merkel*
> Migrants landing on the Greek islands will be deported within days, under a fast-tracked process drawn up by Angela Merkel to deter crossings.
> 
> Reception centres used to register asylum seekers on the holiday islands of ******, Chios and Leros will be converted into vast detention camps, dormitories and court rooms.
> ...


It seems only those arriving in Greece will be returned to Turkey. That won't stop migrants/refugees using other routes (some more dangerous). All 28 member states will have to accept for it to go through. Here are the mandatory quotas decided on September last year.

________________
*UPDATE*



> *EU Agrees Migration Deal To Put To Turkey*
> 
> EU leaders have agreed a joint position on a plan to send thousands of migrants back to Turkey, Luxembourg's PM has said.
> 
> ...


EU have agreed. :woo Turkey will decide tomorrow. Now that the Balkan route is closed 3,100 migrants/refugees have arrived in Italy over the last three days.


----------



## alexcoati (Mar 15, 2016)

The Dazzler said:


> Merkel is a strong woman
> It is not a
> 
> Am I close? No idea on the last word. My 1 year of German at school has failed me. :crying:
> .


That word doesn't exist :grin2: I have no idea what it should mean... Hahaha


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

LOL Turkey holding the EU hostage, they don't need to reform the Ottoman empire, just threaten to let in more refugees.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Turkey shares a large border with Syria and is the land route to Western Europe. They have more refugees and migrants hitting them than they can contain. To prevent disaster, fighting in Syria needs to stop (unlikely), the EU has to help Turkey (also unlikely) and other countries have to accept a portion of these people (not moving fast enough to avoid both economic and social crisis). 

What's happening is similar to the refugees crossing borders in Africa in the wake of multiple civil wars on that continent, only now it's more immediate to Europe and creating unavoidable problems for countries not accustomed to mass migrations since WWII. Having people arriving unwanted on their doorsteps means public backlash; it's the southern US border played out across the ocean.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

The deal has been made! We're giving another 3 billion euros for Turkey to do some swaps (capped at 72,000). Europe still have to take in the same number that reach Greece. It has no affect on the other routes. Granting Turkish citizens visa-free travel through EU comes with its own risks. The returns start from Sunday so this does nothing about the 45k already in Greece (they'll be resettled through the EU). What good is this deal for anyone? :bs:



Spoiler: Prepare your anuses Germany!



*Germany to Bear Main Burden of Refugee Crisis Despite EU-Turkey Deal*
In the context of the current refugee crisis, leaders of the European Union reached an agreement on the deal with Turkey.

The initial plan consists of two parts: On the one hand,* Germany should "grant asylum to 500,000 Syrian refugees registered in Turkey" over the course of 12 months*, with other European countries participating in the plan on a voluntary basis. On the other hand, Turkey has to return and accept "all new migrants" illegally arriving from Turkey in Greece.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Europe really needs to grow a backbone and say enough is enough already.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Europe really needs to grow a backbone and say enough is enough already.


Every time we try someone is throwing the Nazi card at us :mj2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Captain Edd said:


> Every time we try someone is throwing the Nazi card at us :mj2


Who the fuck cares what the Regressive Leftists say. They got a problem, they can invite the migrants to their fucking houses. Europe needs to start kicking some thier leaders out of office.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @The Dazzler @GothicBohemian



CamillePunk said:


> Europe really needs to grow a backbone and say enough is enough already.





Captain Edd said:


> Every time we try someone is throwing the Nazi card at us :mj2





virus21 said:


> Who the fuck cares what the Regressive Leftists say. They got a problem, they can invite the migrants to their fucking houses. Europe needs to start kicking some thier leaders out of office.


Östersund, Sweden cancelled its "Earth Hour" a few days ago; too fearful was the town of migrant rapes of women with the lights turned off. 

Full article here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...efuses-turn-lights-protect-women-attacks.html



> A Swedish town has refused to turn its street lights off for just an hour amid fears that women will fall victim to sex attacks.
> 
> Police in Östersund have taken the measure to ban Earth Hour, a festival organised to raise awareness on climate change, after 14 separate reports of sex attacks in the area.
> 
> Victims have ranged from adult women to 10-year-old girls and perpetrators have managed to avoid capture.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

> With estimates that there could be up to a million victims of child sexual exploitation in the United Kingdom - it is clear that politically correct policing and government policies have hidden a true rape culture. Toni Bugle joins Stefan Molyneux to discuss how individuals are groomed for sexual exploitation and the cultural incompatibilities of various immigrants, migrants and refugees entering the United Kingdom and the European Union.
> 
> Toni Bugle is the founder of M.A.R.I.A.S. (Mother’s Against Radical Islam and Sharia).


Essential conversation for those concerned about the Islamic threat to western civilization.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> Europe really needs to grow a backbone and say enough is enough already.


White people are getting both weak and dumb as hell.

Why would they allow the people attacking them in this video from east Africa to live there and get welfare?

When someone takes your kindness for weakness it's your own fault.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


>


The policeman just left them on their own. Wtf! :surprise:
The scooter man has some balls on him. I hope he wasn't hurt after that. 



DesolationRow said:


> Östersund, Sweden cancelled its "Earth Hour" a few days ago; too fearful was the town of migrant rapes of women with the lights turned off.
> 
> Full article here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...efuses-turn-lights-protect-women-attacks.html


It's sad. This is all becoming normal. Just over a week ago the police told all the women in the city not to go out alone at night. There's been 5 more attacks since then. :frown2:



> *Swedish Police Tell Women Not To Go Out Alone Due To Migrant Violence*
> Police in a Swedish city have sparked an uproar after warning women to avoid going outside alone in the wake of a string of assaults allegedly committed by migrants.
> 
> Östersund is a small city of about 40,000 located in northern Sweden that historically has had to worry very little about crime. But like many other locations in Sweden, which took in over 160,000 migrants last year, the city is struggling with crime and culture clashes related to the integration of Muslim immigrants.
> ...


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Belgium attack bump


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Poland has gone back on their agreement to take refugees after the Brussels attacks. Not sure how this will affect the Turkey deal. 



> *Poland Rejects Plans to Take in More Refugees After Brussels Attacks*
> Poland will not take in more refugees from the Middle East in a bid to protect its citizens from attacks such as the deadly blasts that killed 31 in Brussels on Tuesday, Radio Polska reports.
> 
> Both Poland’s Prime Minister Beata Szydło and government spokesman Rafał Bochenek said the country would not make good on its promise to resettle 7,000 refugees. The nation’s conservative, anti-migrant government agreed to the deal after pressure from the EU.
> ...


Also there was a video that went viral of some migrants attacking pensioners. The pensioners had intervened when they were harassing a woman. All three migrants walked free from court. Seriously at least make an example of those caught on camera! 



> *Migrants who attacked pensioners that stood up for harassed woman walk FREE from court*
> The three Afghan men were arrested after attacking an elderly man who tried to stop them groping a woman on a subway train in Munich, Germany.
> 
> They also attacked an elderly woman, retired doctor Gloria R, 76, who said: "He spat on the ground between my legs, and when I wanted to stand up and go, he tried to steal my walking stick. I told him not to grab me, but he did and he kicked me in the backside."
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> Poland has gone back on their agreement to take refugees after the Brussels attacks. Not sure how this will affect the Turkey deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Also there was a video that went viral of some migrants attacking pensioners. The pensioners had intervened when they were harassing a woman. All three migrants walked free from court. Seriously at least make an example of those caught on camera!



Caught on video, not put in jail. Justice in Germany! It's sad that the people to stand up to these assholes were old people, are the German males a bunch of pussies? But i suppose a German male harassing a migrant or stopping these guys would have been considered a hate crime and put into prison. 


Raping women? Woman's fault! Molesting kids? Nope! Only Catholics do that! Causing problems to people who showed you kindness? They're just misunderstood! White Europeans have to be the dumbest, most self destructive bunch of people in the world. Asians would be booting these fucks out of their countries, Middle Eastern people would be stoning these people if they were Euros doing this. Pakistan/India would be pointing out the best areas to rape women with tour guides and picture maps!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/mi...m-frauenabteile-in-der-regionalbahn-1.2921856



> Kontroverse um Frauenabteile in der Regionalbahn
> 
> Mit der Ankündigung eines neuen Angebots für die weiblichen Fahrgäste erregt die Mitteldeutsche Regiobahn Aufmerksamkeit.
> Einen Zusammenhang mit der Problematik sexueller Belästigung weist das Unternehmen jedoch zurück.
> ...


Translation:



> Controversy woman compartments in the regional train
> 
> With the announcement of a new service for the female passengers the Central German Regiobahn attracts attention.
> However, a connection with the problem of sexual harassment rejects the company.
> ...


The rightist Breitbart news source had its own take courtesy of Oliver JJ Lane: http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...-segregated-carriages-in-wake-of-sex-attacks/



> A central German regional railway is launching a special women and children only area for their trains, a move which has triggered controversy.
> 
> The announcement from the central German Regiobahn line came earlier this week, with the network stating the new compartment on their Leipzig and Chemnitz would admit women and young children only.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/reise/mi...m-frauenabteile-in-der-regionalbahn-1.2921856
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Segregated cars? I don't know if this will fly but obviously the recent sex attacks have nothing to do with this, just like Islamic terrorism has nothing to do with Religion.. or top secret emails getting leaked has nothing to do with treason, rise in crimes and rapes has nothing to do with what's going in Europe. It's all just one big coincidence. I like this new world, there is only effect and no cause.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Miss Sally said:


> Caught on video, not put in jail. Justice in Germany! It's sad that the people to stand up to these assholes were old people,* are the German males a bunch of pussies?* But i suppose a German male harassing a migrant or stopping these guys would have been considered a hate crime and put into prison.
> 
> Raping women? Woman's fault! Molesting kids? Nope! Only Catholics do that! Causing problems to people who showed you kindness? They're just misunderstood! *White Europeans have to be the dumbest, most self destructive bunch of people in the world*. Asians would be booting these fucks out of their countries, Middle Eastern people would be stoning these people if they were Euros doing this. Pakistan/India would be pointing out the best areas to rape women with tour guides and picture maps!


The European species was destroyed losing 50 million people in WW2 mostly the alpha males who were soldiers. What's left are just emasculated men and broken down poor white boys with tattoos who join right wing groups out of desperation. European fertility must be so low their leaders called on 3rd world immigration to replace the population. Europe has first world living conditions because it was built by the European people who live there. The catch is 3rd world living conditions comes with 3rd world immigration to Europe. Things are clearly getting worse.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> A central German regional railway is launching a special women and children only area for their trains, a move which has triggered controversy.
> 
> The announcement from the central German Regiobahn line came earlier this week, with the network stating the new compartment on their Leipzig and Chemnitz would admit women and young children only.
> 
> ...


Wtf? Is this how it's going to be in Germany now? :surprise:


> *German Pool Forced To Segregate Men And Women After Asylum Seeker Sex Attacks*
> BOSSES at a German waterpark are to segregate men and women following two horrific sex attacks.
> 
> Men and teenage boys will be banned from using the waterslides at certain times when only women, girls and very young boys will be allowed access.
> ...


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

It seems the authorities in certain European nations would rather sweep their egregious errors under the rug. Their attempts to avoid blame extend even to pressuring the police to ignore, or downplay, attacks against citizens. Some victims must be persistent in order to get their concerns heard and their cases addressed:



Heute.at said:


> Iryna L. (27) zittert noch immer: Am Montag wurde sie in Wien am Weg zur Arbeit von einem Mann erst gestreichelt, dann auf den Mund geküsst. Die Akademikerin wählte 133 – die Exekutive tat wenig bis nichts.
> Es passierte zwischen Reumannplatz und Karlsplatz. Und: "Es ging urschnell", sagt Iryna L. "Er saß im vollen Wagon neben mir, streichelte meine Hand. Ich schrie "Hör‘ auf", sah mich nach einem anderen Platz um, da packte er mich an der Schulter, zog mich zu sich und küsste mich auf den Mund."
> 
> Die Unternehmensberaterin schlug mit der Tasche auf den Unhold ein. Hilfe gab es kaum. "Zwei Männer glotzten nur blöd, eine Frau riet, die Polizei zu rufen", erzählt das Opfer. Der "Küsser" – ein Nordafrikaner, wie Iryna L. vermutet–, flüchtete am Karlsplatz. Das empörte Opfer wählte 133, wartete auf die Beamten, die sie mit aufs Revier nahmen.
> ...


http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/wien/Kuss-Attacke-in-U-Bahn-ist-Polizei-egal;art23652,1269200


*Translation:* Iryna L (27) still trembles: On Monday, in Vienna on the way to work, she is first caressed by a man and then kissed on the mouth by him. The academic chose 133 (the station where she reported the attack) - the executive did little to nothing.

It happened between Reumannplatz and Karlsplatz. "It was very quick", said Iryna L. "He sat in the full berth of the subway car next to me and caressed my hand. I shouted "Stop it", I saw another place (to sit) close by, but there he grabbed me by the shoulder, drew me towards him and kissed me on the mouth."

The business advisor hit the fiend with her handbag. Hardly any help was given to her. "Two men only stared sillily, a woman advised that I call the police", recalls the victim. The "kisser" - a North African, as Iryna L. suspects - fled the scene at Karlsplatz. The incensed victim chose (station) 133, where she waited for the officials who took her to the police station.

There, the evil surprise was waiting: Because a kiss isn't considered sexual harassment, the Viennese Woman only received a Zeitbestätigung (confirmation of time spent dealing with the incident - like a Doctor's note) to give to her firm. Her boss showed some heart and gave her (a paid day off?). The police demanded the video from U-Bahn 1 (subway station 1). Perhaps a fine will be given for Anstandsverletzung (a violation of the code of decency)", said a spokesman.


and




Heute.at said:


> "Ich werde gegen meinen Willen auf den Mund geküsst – und nix passiert? Das konnte ich nicht hinnehmen. Am Abend ging ich wieder zur Polizei, diesmal nahmen die Beamten die Anzeige entgegen", so Iryna L.
> Wie berichtet, war die Wienerin Montagmittag in der U1 attackiert worden, doch am Wachzimmer verweigerte man vorerst die Annahme einer Anzeige.
> 
> Dienstag ließ sich das Opfer ärztlich untersuchen. "In sechs Wochen muss ich noch einen Bluttest machen, um alle Ansteckungsrisiken ausschließen zu können", so die 27-Jährige.
> ...


http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/wien/Nun-doch-Anzeige-nach-Kuss-Attacke;art23652,1269577


*Translation:* I got kissed on the mouth against my will - and nothing is done about it? I can't accept that. In the evening she returned to the police and this time they took a report (of the attack)", said Iryna L.

As the attack of the Viennese woman in U-Bahn 1 (subway station 1) on Monday afternoon was reported (by Heute.at), at the police station - however - the police first refused to file a report.

The victim was left with a medical exam to undergo on Tuesday. "I still must take a blood test in six weeks in order to rule out all risks of infection", said the 27 year-old.

The investigator will now analyse the video of the attack and hunt for the attacker, then the court will decide. "Whether it was because of sexual harassment or coercion - he should be punished. Because I am afraid", said the manager.





Vielen Dank, Mutti Merkel. Die Deutsche Bundeskanzlerin sollte bereits ihre Rücktritt eingereicht haben. Aber, Mutti will nicht Verantwortlich für ihre Politik akzeptieren.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/cologne-police-ordered-to-remove-word-rape-from-reports-into-new-year-s-eve-sexual-assaults-a6972471.html



> *Cologne police ordered to remove word ‘rape’ from reports into New Year’s Eve sexual assaults amid cover-up claims*
> 
> Police investigating the mass sexual assaults in Cologne on New Year’s Eve claim they were ordered to remove the word “rape” from their initial report.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Europe really needs to grow a backbone and say enough is enough already.


Nice of some of the bystanders to just ignore what's going on


----------

